# Coco grow - Super Silver Haze, Blue Cheese and Trainwreck



## SnowWhite (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey all,

It's been a while since I've done a journal, but as I now have a new 'BudBox' grow tent (for vegging) and some new seeds, I decided to document this grow so the peeps of RIU can follow along.

Here is my new BudBox. It's just a small one 75cm x 75cm x 100cm, but perfect for my vegging requirements. 








I am currently running 2 x 125W blue enviros in the bud box and I have a 600W air cooled HPS in my flowering room, but we're no where near that stage yet, unfortunately!  But all that exciting stuff is to come.

Something else that is different this grow is my medium. Having been a dedicated soil grower until now, I am trying my hand at coco for the first time. I'm using canna coco along with the canna nutes...so that's about the basic info on my grow for now......let me know if you have any questions and I hope you enjoy growing along with me!  Lets get started.....

*Week 1*

*2/8/2009* - Started germination using wet paper towel method. 9 seeds, 3 of each strain.

*4/8/2009* - All seeds cracked with tap roots showing. Planted up into 60/40 coco/perlite medium, watered in with a light dose of canna coco A+B. (PH 5.5 EC 0.9)

*6/8/2009* - All seeds have broken the soil ....sorry, I mean coco!!

*9/8/2009* - Medium drying out, time to water. Same mix as I started with above.

*11/8/2009* (today) - It's been one week since I put the seeds in my growing medium, pic updates start from here...

Inside the bud box.....








Trainwreck (left), SSH (middle), Blue Cheese (right)





















So it's all going to plan so far and I'm v pleased with 100% success rate with seeds. They are all fem seeds by the way, lets hope I have the same success with their gender stability! 

It's been a longtime since I started from seeds and I kind of forgot how exciting it is, not knowing what you're gonna get!


----------



## J R (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking good. Are the granules on top mosquito bits for control of gnats?


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 11, 2009)

J R said:


> Looking good. Are the granules on top mosquito bits for control of gnats?


Thanks man. No, it's just perlite mixed in with the coco. When I pot up, I don't think I'll bother with the perlite tho, just 100% coco. Just FYI....for prevention/treatment of gnats, I use a product called 'gnat off' which you mix with your water. Plus I hang sticky fly traps. Note to self...put a sticky fly trap in bud box!


----------



## J R (Aug 11, 2009)

Misquito bits in granular form is available on Amazon.bomb in the 1/2 gallon size for $14 +,-. It contains the bacillus israelius (sp) that will do away with the gnat larvae and is effective for about 14-15 days, then re-apply on top.

Yea, yellow sticky traps, but also a help is Hot Shot No Pest Strips for the flying mofo's


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 13, 2009)

My passive intake was not working well enough and the tent was getting too hot. 33 deg C.....Too damn HOT!!! So I've moved the 4" extractor fan onto the intake ducting and got a 5"fan for the exhaust.....both intake and exhaust are hooked up to one of these climate controllers.....







It's great. I set idle speeds (for the intake and exhaust) and a desired temp (25 deg C). When the temp gets above 25, the fans kick in at full speed until the temp is below 25 again, then the fans revert to the the idle speeds settings. I'm v pleased with it and it's working a treat ........will post some pics up later.....


----------



## J R (Aug 13, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Thanks man. No, it's just perlite mixed in with the coco. When I pot up, I don't think I'll bother with the perlite tho, just 100% coco. Just FYI....for prevention/treatment of gnats, I use a product called 'gnat off' which you mix with your water. Plus I hang sticky fly traps. Note to self...put a sticky fly trap in bud box!


The "Gnat Off" is an expensive knock off of the same bacteria that is contained in Mosquito Bits....just fo yo info.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 14, 2009)

Cheers JR....interesting. I'll see if I can find them bits you talk of over here when my gnat off is done. They sure do rip you off for it!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 14, 2009)

New ventialation setup.....

Intake






Exhaust






Control






how I like it.....







Inside the tent.....

BC (left), SSH (middle), TW (right)











BC






SSH
Suffering a bit from high temps earlier in the week I think....






TW






This TW is taking off quickest so far....







still v early days but I'm v excited by the prospect of these little babies!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 18, 2009)

BC - Left, SSH - Middle, TW - Right.......

Day 3






Day 5






Day 6






Day 9






Day 10






Day 14 - Today






I'll probably be potting these girls up at the weekend and will be increasing the EC on the feed as well, probably take it up to 1.3 - 1.4 EC and see how they like that.

I'm following this canna feeding shcedule and will adjust as my plants tell me......







When growing in soil I do not normally even think about feeding at this stage. The soils takes care of things for most of vegging time (as long as I pot up), but with the coco it's totally different and I have to give my babies all they desire from the start. So it's a bit of a learning curve, but it's great to be doing something new and learning more all the time.



oh, btw, comments/advice are welcomed from all, especially from coco growers. Thanks.


----------



## bigrob6969 (Aug 19, 2009)

hey whats up man everything looking good man ive been using coco also for a while now and i seem to really like it i did have a lil gnat prob at one time but taken care of quickly and where did you get the tent from i am also growing the blue cheese is yours from big buddha ? ill be taking some more pictures pretty soon send me a pm or something and ill see whats up how long do you plan to veg what size plants you looking for? ne ways looks great man keep it up


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 20, 2009)

bigrob6969 said:


> hey whats up man everything looking good man ive been using coco also for a while now and i seem to really like it i did have a lil gnat prob at one time but taken care of quickly and where did you get the tent from i am also growing the blue cheese is yours from big buddha ? ill be taking some more pictures pretty soon send me a pm or something and ill see whats up how long do you plan to veg what size plants you looking for? ne ways looks great man keep it up


ez mate...welcome to my grow and thanks for stopping by dude. 

Yeah man, it's the buddha blue cheese. I smoked some with a mate a month or two ago and fuckin' luved it, so thought I'd give it a try. Got the tent from a local hydro store, they had a whole range of them.

I'll prob veg for 6-8 weeks, but will see how they go. I will be cloning and keeping the best of these genetics to grow out some more.

Good luck with yours man. Upload some pics if you get chance.


----------



## J R (Aug 20, 2009)

Big rob....what did you use to alleviate the gnat problem in the coco? Gnats love coco, just wondering what was successful.

And the CoCo grow is looking GOOD. I will be trying a 50% perlite/50% coco as soon as I can figure out an auto watering sysytem. Timed drip maybe?


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 20, 2009)

J
And the CoCo grow is looking GOOD. I will be trying a 50% perlite/50% coco as soon as I can figure out an auto watering sysytem. Timed drip maybe?[/QUOTE said:


> cheers man!
> 
> When I pot up I'm actually gonna go with 100% coco and ditch the perlite. Don't reckon it adds any benefit. Drippers work well with coco I believe, but I will only use drippers if I'm gonna be away from home for a few days or more. I like to water my plants by hand.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 21, 2009)

Today is 17 days since planting up my seeds in coco and I'm v pleased so far with both the plants and the coco.

I do have temp problems though which are a bit fucked up! My lights are off between 12pm and 6pm, but because my tent is in my loft and my loft is not insulated, the ambient temp soars right up in the afternoon sun and I can't draw enough cool air in to bring it down. So my temps actually rise during lights off!!! How fucked up is that?!! It peaked at 34 deg C the other day....lights off!! WTF!!! But during the cooler evening/night/mornings with my lights on, I can maintain my tent at a nice 25 deg C and 45-50% RH. Nice! I'm not sure how my plants are liking the HOT dark temps, I suspect not very much! So I have to fix it and soon. The solution is pretty simple though, and I just have to insulate my loft so the heat can't build up when the sun is hitting the dark concrete roof tiles all day long. They are like storage heaters and just suck up the heat.

But I've ordered some of this.....







1.5M x 25M of this stuff and a staple gun should sort my temps right out in summer and help keep the loft warmer in winter as well. Plus my house is more energy efficient in general, so it's just got to be done!

Anyway, enough about my temp and insulation problems.....here are the plants on Day 17.....

BC (left), SSH (middle), TW (right)....

















BC....






SSH....






TW....






This TW is doing it's own LST.....LOL....It's my fastest grower and was growing straight and tall, but I got back from work last night and found it like this.....











I can only assume the weight of the fast growth on top must of pulled the stem over a bit, but as you can see in the pic, the stem is starting to thicken up now. I'm just gonna let it do it's thing for now.

So my only concern at the moment is my really high lights off temps! But I have a plan and hopefully the high dark temps won't of freaked my plants out too much. Looks like it's going to be another sunny day today though! Damn it!!!! I want cold and wet british weather!


----------



## J R (Aug 21, 2009)

Do not see any heat stress...just keep watering them and the girls will make it. They are grown in high temps....as long as it is not DWC they should make it.


----------



## BlackBuddha (Aug 23, 2009)

I am growing 2 Purple Widows in Coco also (they are 17 days from seed). However I did not use any lamps or nutes so far, I give them sunlight for about 12 hours then I put them inside for the night.

Your plants are looking good, just like mine lol.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey BlackBuddha, thanks for the comments dude. Good to have you on board 

It's Day 20 for my girls in the coco and it's all going to plan, except for my environmental problems, but I'll have all that under control real soon and it's cooler out today with cloud cover so my temps are fine on days like today anyway.

So here's my Day 20 pics.....as usual, BC (left), SSH (middle), TW (right).......

time for a repot!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 24, 2009)

I always pot up my plants into 6 litre pots at around the 3 week mark. I will then report one more time before flowering into 11 or 15 litre pots, depening on the number of plants I have.

Before potting up I get my shit sorted and first off I mix up my nutes I will use to water the girls in with........here is my recipe.....

To 10 litres of rain water I added.....

2ml Cal
2ml Mag

*EC 0.3*

20ml A
20ml B

*EC 1.32*

20ml Rhizotonic

*EC 1.35*

25ml Cannazym

*EC 1.36*

10ml Gnat off (preventitive)

*EC 1.37*

I want my EC at 1.4 so I add another ml of A and B.

*EC to 1.42*....that will do!

PH is 6.73 so I bring that down to 5.6

10l of plant juice ready to go!

Smoke a bowl!!! 

Then I get my pots ready and fill with coco using a small empty pot to leave the perfect size hole to transplant in to. 







This mehtod allows for a very quick transfer between pots with minimal stress to the plants......

So now I'm ready to get my girls from the tent and swap them out into their new pots. I water them all in with 1 litre of my previously mixed feed.












Job done....

Plants are now back up in my tent under the lights again.

Hopefully they will like it! 

Plants have also been FIM'd as well as I want at least 3 main branches per plant for flowering.


----------



## imburne (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome thread! I love all the pics.. Keep them coming!


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 24, 2009)

Scribed. I'm here for the ride as well.


----------



## BlackBuddha (Aug 24, 2009)

Today (18 days from seed!) I found out that one of my 2 Purple Widows was male, so I had to execute him right away. The second one, I don't know yet.

So far I am really satisfied of Coco growth, I am gonna sick to it and shop for feminized seeds later.

Keep doing your thing SnowWhite, we are still studying thx to ur plants lol.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 24, 2009)

imburne said:


> Awesome thread! I love all the pics.. Keep them coming!


Thanks for the comments. Gotta have the pics, everyone likes pics 



(Butters) said:


> Scribed. I'm here for the ride as well.


Thanks for stopping by. Welcome on board! 



BlackBuddha said:


> Today (18 days from seed!) I found out that one of my 2 Purple Widows was male, so I had to execute him right away. The second one, I don't know yet.
> 
> So far I am really satisfied of Coco growth, I am gonna sick to it and shop for feminized seeds later.
> 
> Keep doing your thing SnowWhite, we are still studying thx to ur plants lol.


Bad luck with the male. Males usually show first so hopefully your other one is lady. Fingers crossed.

I'm impressed with the coco so far. Can't wait to get these girls into my flowering room. 3-4 more weeks I reckon, but we'll see how they grow.


----------



## iloveit (Aug 24, 2009)

I like your little set up Ill be sure to keep an eye out.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 25, 2009)

iloveit said:


> I like our little set up Ill be sure to keep an eye out.


Thanks very much. I'd love to have a much bigger setup, but I work with what space I have and what the mrs will permit. The tent is a BIG improvement on my crappy cupboard that I used to use for vegging.

Good to have you on board anyway mate.......Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## iloveit (Aug 25, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Thanks very much. I'd love to have a much bigger setup, but I work with what space I have and what the mrs will permit. The tent is a BIG improvement on my crappy cupboard that I used to use for vegging.
> 
> Good to have you on board anyway mate.......Thanks for stopping by!


I have a 3 part cupboard but soon Ill have a larger grow space cant wait.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 26, 2009)

It's been 21 days since I first planted my seeds and I have to say I'm very impressed with how the coco is performing. Potting up was a lot quicker yesterday as coco is so fine, you don't have to break it up at all. It is just light and fluffy out of the bag and straight into the pots. Soil always gets compacted into lumps that need breaking up, none of that with coco. It's great!

Here's the 3 week pics anyway......I'm well chuffed with how they are doing and once they root into their new pots, they should really take off!

As usual, BC (left), SSH (middle), TW (left).......


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 26, 2009)

Lookin mighty healthy there SnowWhite. Gonna be a long hall for that SSH huh? Heard that's like 12 weeks of flower (but well worth it).


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 26, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Lookin mighty healthy there SnowWhite. Gonna be a long hall for that SSH huh? Heard that's like 12 weeks of flower (but well worth it).


cheers dude....yeah man, tell me about it! It's one of the reasons I haven't grown it before, but i feel I now have the patience as a grower to leave it to finish properly. But deffo gonna be worth it. Should be ready for x-mas! Happy Days!!


----------



## J R (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking mighty fine there ! What nutes are you using? No Gnats yet?


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 26, 2009)

Cheers JR. No gnats yet  Using coco nutes from canna.


----------



## GrimReefa (Aug 26, 2009)

good stuff glad u never mixed in more perlite its not needed in coco, its a superb medium and drains well enough on its on, its made form cocnuts lols  i use it and the rhiztonic that stuff is one of a kind


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 26, 2009)

nice one, thanks for stopping by mate....good to have you on board!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 28, 2009)

I like Fridays! 

Just a quick update......

Firstly, my latest addition to the tent....







So I can keep an even more watchful eye on my girls without going up in the loft. And also the possibility of time lapse growth footage. Awseome! Just need a long USB cable to hook it up properly now.

Here's a group shot...they seem to be liking their new pots.....







After FIMing the other day.....you can see 4 new growth shoots....just what I'm after......this is a TW.....







These will eventually be my main flowering branches/colas. Pretty much everything below here will get trimmed or cloned later on down the line.

Happy Friday everyone......smoke a bong! 

..........................


----------



## GrimReefa (Aug 29, 2009)

i like the web cam thats jokes mate, good idea, would be great to film the lot then speed it up, nice job +


----------



## GrimReefa (Aug 29, 2009)

oh u did put added perlite in the new pots, i could of swarn that wasnt there other day?? wont hurt but not needed


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 29, 2009)

yo grim...alright mate? I'm going to mess around with time lapse videos for a bit of fun, that's the main reason I fitted the cam. Got some free software that will snap a frame every X seconds, and then it makes a movie from all the pics! sweet!! 

No added perlite in the new pots. What you see is just left over from the original pots after potting up. The new roots are going down into 100% coco!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice looking plants/grow you got going here Snow...+rep.

I'll be following along...I've got some Blue Cheese going now, and I'm about to order some Super Lemon Haze...


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Jerry, thanks man. Much appreciated. Welcome on board! 

Heading over to your grow now man.........


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 1, 2009)

My girls are really starting to fill my small tent now. I will be moving them into my larger room this week under a 600W growlux HPS.

Here's the pics....in their usual order plus some close ups of a couple of FIM'd tops.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 2, 2009)

Those are some healthy looking plants snow! Beautiful!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 2, 2009)

cheers Jerry.....much appreciated. I'm v pleased with progress so far. can't wait to flower them!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't belive it's Friday again already!! Awesome!!!! 

Lots of pics today.....they are really exploding up and out inside my tent.....but hopefully next time you see the girls they will have a lot more space to grow in my bigger room. I just need to stop being such a lazy stoner and go and tidy all the mess up from my last grow and give the room a good scrub down. It's a fucking state in there! I just shut the door after harvest and have been ignoring the mess ever since. But I can't ignore it any longer though, my girls need that space and my 600 watter!

Anyway, enough about my laziness.......here's the pics......

Day 31 today......

BC (left), SSH (middle), TW (right).....

















Blue Cheese...












Super Silve Haze.....












Trainwreck...














I just mixed up some new feed as well, I'm trying my luck at 1.6 EC now, see how they like it. I may need to back off a bit, but will monitor closely and see how they grow. I basically used the previous formula, but increased to 25ml of A+B in 10l of water.

Till next week.........enjoy your weekends folks!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 4, 2009)

and just a few more pics.......


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 5, 2009)

deffinitely looking lush, man.

dem fem seeds or are you gonna have to lop off a couple hot dogs? fingers crossed for hot and horny ho's. I tell people now and again that mary jane is the only plant in the world that has a male and a female gender. They always look at me like i must smoke way too much dope. but dat what i red somewhere's on this here intra-net doo-hicky.
.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 5, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> deffinitely looking lush, man.
> 
> dem fem seeds or are you gonna have to lop off a couple hot dogs? fingers crossed for hot and horny ho's. I tell people now and again that mary jane is the only plant in the world that has a male and a female gender. They always look at me like i must smoke way too much dope. but dat what i red somewhere's on this here intra-net doo-hicky.
> .


cheers man, thanks for stopping by my grow. Much appreciated. Welcome on board man! 

Yep, all fem seeds, so hopefully no hot dogs. LOL! But I'll be watching for them closely. I have no time for hermies!!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 6, 2009)

this is gunna turn out nice !


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Skunkman, thanks buddy, good to have you on board.  

I really hope it turns out nice!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Snowy, just chiming in.
Looking great man, very healthy indeed.
Great work with the fimming too that will increase yield a lot.
Can you tell me the brands of your strains I can't see where you've mentioned it?
Also watch the nutes because I can see some clawing starting in the last lot of pics which is the first sign of over feeding.
They look really happy as is so no need to over do it.
Great work so far dude.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Mammath, good to have you on board mate....thanks for stopping by! 

TW and SSH are from Greenhouse and my Blue Cheese is from Big Buddha. All fem strains.

Cheers for the advice, I think I'll bring my EC back down to 1.5 until I see signs they need some more.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 8, 2009)

5 week update....

A quick summary and some pics.....

One more week and I'll switch these girls to 12/12 I think. I'm very impressed with them all so far. But especially the TW. It's by far the most vigourours of them all and easily takes up the most food and water. Responded to FIMing really well and they're gonna have some fat long branches on them. It's gonna get tall in flower though, I can see it!! A little bondage will be required I'm sure.

My SSH is doing good too and smells great already. I open up my tent and a lovely musky, skunky smell hits you straight away. Beautiful, it's gonna be a real stinker in flower!

The BC is my most squat strain of them all but this one has responded to FIMing really well too. The BC is showing signs of a of a cal/mg deficiency. I read someone saying on here BC was 'a cal/mag whore'. Gonna have to mix up a slightly differrent formula for the BC with a little more cal and mg added to the mix I think. Bit of a pain in the ass, but I guess that's the risk of growing multiple strains in an inert medium like coco.

Anyway, enough chatter......here's the pics.....

BC (left), SSH (middle), TW (right)....






















BC...






SSH...






TW...







As you can see.....my plants are still fighting for space in my small tent. I'm off to my flowering room now to finish sorting it out. My plants will LOVE me when I move them in there tomorrow and they can really branch out before flowering.....I'll post more pics when I get them in their new home!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 8, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> 5 week update....
> 
> 
> BC (left), SSH (middle), TW (right)....
> ...






SnowWhite said:


> Hey Mammath, good to have you on board mate....thanks for stopping by!
> 
> TW and SSH are from Greenhouse and my Blue Cheese is from Big Buddha. All fem strains.
> 
> Cheers for the advice, I think I'll bring my EC back down to 1.5 until I see signs they need some more.



Glad to be hear. 
I like to think I can pick a 'kick arse' grow early and yours is look'n the goods mate.

I'm a bit of an old fart so I run with the notion that if it 'ain't broke don't try and fix it!'
Your plants look so healthy at the moment so wait until 12/12 to up your EC.
They'll need it more then when they're stretching and forming bud sights.

I didn't even know GHS did a Super Haze?
But I'm looking forward to seeing it 

I got some Sensi and Mr Nice SSH reggys for the future because I reckon it's gonna be KO strain to have in the vault.

Lookin forward to all you got for us.
Plants look great +rep

Edit: Didn't know I'd be starting a page with my post so I'm bumping your last pics


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice pic bump ...cheers dude!

and thanks for the kind comments, I'll try and make this a kick arse grow for us all to enjoy! hehehe 

As I understand it, Greenhouse's Super Silver Haze is more like Sensi's Jack Herer in terms of genetics and lineage...i.e. Northen Lights, Haze and Skunk#1. Sensi's Silver Haze is the same lineage, minus the Skunk#1 genes. So there must be similar phenos between them all you would think. Lets see how they grow!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 8, 2009)

Look at the state of this!!!












I had 4 sticky traps covered like this! ewww!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


much better now......






I've sprayed and wiped down everything with an ethanol based eco cleaner. Left it good and wet in there. Ventilation is off and lights are on!! I want it to get really hot and humid in there, this apparently will pop any spider mite eggs that are still lurking around in my room!! Die you little spider mite mother fuckers!!! This seemed like a better option instead of letting off some nasty bug fogger/killer!! I will leave the lights burning hot for 24 hours or so.


----------



## widdow sensation (Sep 8, 2009)

fantastic grow journal your plants look very nice indeed keep posting your pictures cant wait to see what they come out like good luck with your grow sweet widdow


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 9, 2009)

cheers widdow .....

just a few more pics for y'all.....moved my girls into my nice clean flowering room under my air cooled 600W HPS.....

Order of play.......BC (far), SSH (middle), TW (near).......


















Before moving the plants, I flushed 3 litres of feed at 0.9 EC through all my girls. The BC got slightly higher cal/mg doesage. I'll revert back to 1.5 EC feed for the next couple of weeks then increase to 1.6/7 as I start to see buds forming.

Once I moved the plants to my flowering room, they were all treated to a good neem (5ml/l) and alg-a-mic foilar spray. The plants love it, the bugs hate it!!

I'll prob switch them to 12/12 on Friday. They look a lot bigger now they are more spaced out.

Till next time folks......


----------



## home.grower (Sep 10, 2009)

looking very good snow white.. only looked at the pix thus far.. I have the same tiny ass tent, do you reckon I could run a 600 in one of them without a cool tube? Maybe CO2 to help with higher temps? failing that I have 4 125w 6400k cfls with holders but no reflector.. I have a 5" inline fan but only a 10" extractor and an 8" scrubber.. I need to develop some kind of plan just in case the light turns green!

The klimavator is a sound investment, formerly known as the premair speed controller.. superb..

I'll give the entire thread a good read when I have more time.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 10, 2009)

yo home.grower....good to see ya hear. Welcome on board fella! 

600W HPS in that tent? Wouldn't fancy it myself. 400W would be ok though I reckon. I have an old 400W ballast and bulb, no reflector though, if you're interested? Drop me a PM dude. Hope you can get your grow on soon.

V pleased with the Klimavator, it rocks!! 

Chat soon mate!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 11, 2009)

F*ck they hate the neem... but so do those little f*ckers 
Got ot be cruel too be kind.

...Your not gonna flower them in those baby tubs are ya?


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 11, 2009)

Mammath said:


> F*ck they hate the neem... but so do those little f*ckers
> Got ot be cruel too be kind.
> 
> ...Your not gonna flower them in those baby tubs are ya?


I swear by Neem oil these days. I've had too many pest/mite problems this year. Prevention is better than cure, but I bet the mites will still turn up during flowering some time. It's a battle I am trying to get on top of. I even fitted a particle intake filter inline on my intake ducting to try and help.

The pots....um yeah.....well.....I think you're gonna go off my grow now, cos those are my final pots, I'm afraid to say!!! I want to see how good coco really is......And this grow is kind of experimental to find my fav strain/pheno out of the lot. Then I will probably grow monsters in bigger pots, longer veg time etc....But I don't want to waste time with monsters on shitty genes or hermies, so I have to grow this batch out first and find the best. Then the really good stuff and BIG pots will come. The daily watering by hand is actualy my BIGGEST concern, but I can rig up my DIY 'holiday dripper' system if needs be. And I figure such close daily attention for my plants can only be a good thing.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah sounds like a plan.
Pot size is always relative to how big your gonna grow ya plants which is what I didn't know.
I'm sure by the time you finish though, those pots are gonna be chockers with roots.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 12, 2009)

So I've switched the timer to 12/12 now and here are pics at the end of day 2 12/12 (39 days in coco)

They are spreading/stretching out already. I can really see the main branches (colas to be) coming through now since FIMing.

I will be trimming lots of lower growth next week, leaving one lower branch on each for cloning in a couple of weeks time. If I took clones now, they would get too big and unmanageable before I have room to flower anything again, so it's all about the timing. Anyway.....here's the pics....BC (far), SSH (middle), TW (near).........enjoy!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 12, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yeah sounds like a plan.
> Pot size is always relative to how big your gonna grow ya plants which is what I didn't know.
> I'm sure by the time you finish though, those pots are gonna be chockers with roots.


thanks man.....as you can see above......flowering now. After just 5 1/2 weeks since seed. I am v impressed with the coco so far!  I just hope it can keep my roots happy enough to support them all through flowering.


----------



## wtffgr33n (Sep 12, 2009)

nice grow read the hole thread
=REp!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 12, 2009)

wtffgr33n said:


> nice grow read the hole thread
> =REp!


cheers mate. Thanks for stopping by and taking the time to read though my grow. Welcome on board!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 14, 2009)

I spent some time this morning adding support for all my plants. I want to support them all individually in their pots (instead of a large screen or netting), as I still want to be able to move the plants around and have the possibility of removing any males or hermies that might still show themselves.

So I've put a central stake in each pot and fitted a 25 cm diameter plant support ring to the stake, one for each pot. This will allow me to support and tie up/down branches as required on each plant. Pic update tomorrow!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 14, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> I spent some time this morning adding support for all my plants. I want to support them all individually in their pots (instead of a large screen or netting), as I still want to be able to move the plants around and have the possibility of removing any males or hermies that might still show themselves.
> 
> So I've put a central stake in each pot and fitted a 25 cm diameter plant support ring to the stake, one for each pot. This will allow me to support and tie up/down branches as required on each plant. Pic update tomorrow!


Hey break out the stakes Snowy 
That sounds like someone who's expecting some serious buddage 
hehe...

I think they'll stay quite stocky at the size your flowering them and they'll support themselves.
Then again, I do love how MJ out does herself in flower 
So best be prepared.

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Mammath. I'm hoping the plant rings will help add to the buddage a bit as they are also for training the growing branches to maximise on my FIMing, as much as they are for supporting the buds when they come. That's why I've got them in early. I'm just trying to give my plants the best possible chances of giving me a bumper harvest here. At the end of the day, that's what we are all trying to achieve I guess! hehehehe 

I ran out of time to take pics today before my room went dark. But I'll have the camera ready tomorrow morning, which will be the 6 week mark.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah I understand what your saying.
I use my watering rings as the first stage of LST and it works perfectly for opening up the plants.
I'm interested in seeing your methods and what you use to achieve the best results.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 15, 2009)

pics as promissed......usual order of play.....






















I have had to raise a couple of the SSH's up on bricks. The one in the very middle is quite a heavy indica pheno, this is on 2 bricks and is growing so squat with fat leaves. It has a lot of branches after FIMing that are only just starting to stretch out now. The Trainwrecks are my favourite so far though, they are just so vigorous and healthy. One of them in particular is just growing beautifully, it's the one that fell over as a seedling, it's my still my favourite! 

Next update will be Friday after 7 days of 12/12. Till then.........


----------



## Mammath (Sep 15, 2009)

Really great work dude. Love the rings. Setting up is great.
I like the sound of the indy SSH pheno. Save me a piece of that!
I look forward to that ropey TW pheno. 
Good growing Snowy, I like it!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 15, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Really great work dude. Love the rings. Setting up is great.
> I like the sound of the indy SSH pheno. Save me a piece of that!
> I look forward to that ropey TW pheno.
> Good growing Snowy, I like it!


Thanks mate. I'm v pleased with the rings too. I think they will be a regular addition to my grows from now. I'll try and showcase some individual plants next update so you can get a better look at what I'm talking about. It's hard to get good photos in my increasigly cramped conditions though!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 15, 2009)

just bumpin' the pics.....



SnowWhite said:


> pics as promissed......usual order of play.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 15, 2009)

looks good, will be watching from here ++


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 15, 2009)

what is your soil mixture?


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 15, 2009)

that looks great man good setup, are you going to lollipop them to get more air thru them? subscribed


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 16, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> looks good, will be watching from here ++


Cheers man, welcome on board! 



tkjoe said:


> what is your soil mixture?


I'm using 100% coco.



liljheazy said:


> that looks great man good setup, are you going to lollipop them to get more air thru them? subscribed


thanks mate, good to have you on board too! 

I have already trimmed quite a lot of lower growth and any main branches that I can't get through a plant support ring will ultimately be trimmed as well, so yes, kind of lollipooping them. I will take clones from the next time I trim lower growth.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

I think trimming of the lower growth is really important at producing monster buds.
It focuses all the plants energy on the growth that gets the most light. 
I usually do two major trims during a grow.
One when going into 12/12 and one during.
I like your style Snowy 
Tell me what your plan of attack is with those rings?
How are they all stretching at the moment?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm always late to the damn party.... 

really nice clean grow from start to now snowy top marks, your girls look uniform and real healthy! 

am in for the ride but i need a space in the back to skin up tho


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 16, 2009)

couple questions, do you water coco like you would water a soil grow, by letting it get dry in between waterings, or is it more like a hempy watering schedule? Also, is it true that you can reuse your coco? If so that would really cut down on soil costs....


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I think trimming of the lower growth is really important at producing monster buds.
> It focuses all the plants energy on the growth that gets the most light.
> I usually do two major trims during a grow.
> One when going into 12/12 and one during.
> ...


Agreed mate  I like to trim and prune and tie up or down, whatever is needed. The plan for the rings this grow is to let the branches stretch through them a bit more, then I will get out my wire and start fixing them in place, I'm trying to keep all branches evenly spaced with room to grow and fill out. The nice things about the rings is I can move them up the support cane for adjustment as the plants grow. I'm hoping to achieve a bit of a SOG here I guess. But taking it a day at a time, so not really sure what the final outcome will be.

Next time round, I will use the rings much earlier in veg to really LST them out wide, then I might consider adding another larger support ring above to continue training through, but I'm just kinda thinking out loud here and I'm always changing my mind as well. Or I might just net/screen my entire space, IDK yet. But the largest buds I have seen on this here interweb are always well very well supported!

There will be lots of pics this Friday and with the way they are growing at the moment, the branching out should be coming on nicely! 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm always late to the damn party....
> 
> really nice clean grow from start to now snowy top marks, your girls look uniform and real healthy!
> 
> am in for the ride but i need a space in the back to skin up tho


The party hasn't quite started yet mate....so I reckon you're just in time! 

so have a hit on this my friend and pull up a chair, there's plenty of room for all!

I think this party needs some tuneage now the numbers are increasing......bit of funky, wonky, acid bass from Mr Luke Vibert......

[youtube]v3abQXGYqxw[/youtube]

Thanks for the kind comments and welcome on board Don!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 16, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> couple questions, do you water coco like you would water a soil grow, by letting it get dry in between waterings, or is it more like a hempy watering schedule? Also, is it true that you can reuse your coco? If so that would really cut down on soil costs....


Yeah, you water by hand pretty much like you do with soil. Mine drink a litre of water every 2-3 days at the moment. But I lift all my pots up every day and if they feel light, I water them, try not to let them dry out 100% though. As I'm growing different strains from seed, the plants water/nutrient update is slightly different between strains and phenos. I also flush the pots through with 3-4 litres every week or so, just so there is plenty of run off. Don't want too much salt build up. Coco will dryout faster than soil though.

And yes, I have heard you can re-use coco and I intend to do so. I have also heard from two other coco growers that they get increased yields the 2nd use!  As I understand it, this is becuase of increased 'benficial bacteria' in the medium from the previous use. As this is my first time using coco, I can't comment from personal experience yet, but I found this very interesting....you should check out this thread too......loads of useful info.....

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite.html

and Jberry has a cool thread too.....

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/225396-official-canna-coco-nutrients-thread.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

ive been hearing about this beneficial bacteria in re used coco but so far no ones been able ti give me any more info than that really. im just about to re-use for the first time (hahaha sounds like im some crack head lol) so who knows!?! maybe that jberry fella has an idea


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive been hearing about this beneficial bacteria in re used coco but so far no ones been able ti give me any more info than that really. im just about to re-use for the first time (hahaha sounds like im some crack head lol) so who knows!?! maybe that jberry fella has an idea


yeah man, I wish I knew more too. It does sound a bit like marketing BS, but for two people to confirm improved yields, it's worth trying out for sure, good luck with yours, I'll be interested to see how it works out for ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2009)

you too fella! ive asked that Jberry fella just to see if he's got any more info


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 18, 2009)

Friday picture update, which marks one week of 12/12. Pistils are starting to appear on alomst all plants now. The next 7-14 days, I will be keeping a close eye out for balls!!

Group shots....






















Blue Cheese, near the wall....






My short squat SSH...the internodal spacing is soooo tight! Love it! No plant support ring on this one yet, due to squatness, but I will put one in place next week some time.











and finally, my fav TW so far, in terms of growth.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

your babies are really booming man! how early do you top? i notice you have a few spray bottles, you foliar feeding or bug spraying or both?

good luck keeping boys out the girls room fella!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your babies are really booming man! how early do you top? i notice you have a few spray bottles, you foliar feeding or bug spraying or both?
> 
> good luck keeping boys out the girls room fella!!


 
cheers Don. I FIM'd my girls about 3 weeks in. Normally I do it just after potting up. I just do it the one time and you can see the results. 

One of the sprayers is for my alg-a-mic foilar spray that I someimtes use. Just a very light dose, 1ml a litre. It is a seaweed extract organic mix containing some trace nutes, inlcluding mg and cal. Good for clones too I find.

The 2nd sprayer (pump action) is for my Neem mix. 5ml Neem to 1litre of water.

They get Neemed once a week for the first few weeks flowering. Especially the underside of leaves and the top of my pots. It is for bug prevention, specifically spider mites. I don't have any again yet, and that's how I want to keep it!!

If the spider mites do show up again, I will add some ecover dish soap to my Neem mix, then I would introduce predators again. They were pretty effective for me last time, but I will always try and get numbers down first with my sprayer!!! Spider mites must DIE!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

too rights man ive waged war with them for the last 3 months! i tried the sprays didn't do much just slowed them down a bit then i tried the preds n they did nowt i couldn't even find them after i released them?! eventually i went for a no pest hot shot strip which is currently doing the business in my veg tent it's going in the flower room next week. 

if that dont work im gonna shut down the op n give the whole room with the veg and tent in a good bleach down. possibly a napalming.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking real good Snowy.
Keep 'em healthy and they'll do their thing.

Side note: When spraying mites you must spray from the bottom up!
If you got small pots, (under 20L), pick 'em up, turn your ladies upside, down and spray under the leaves... that's where the fuckers are


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> too rights man ive waged war with them for the last 3 months! i tried the sprays didn't do much just slowed them down a bit then i tried the preds n they did nowt i couldn't even find them after i released them?! eventually i went for a no pest hot shot strip which is currently doing the business in my veg tent it's going in the flower room next week.
> 
> if that dont work im gonna shut down the op n give the whole room with the veg and tent in a good bleach down. possibly a napalming.


No pest hot strip eh? Will check them out. Anything I can add to my arsenal against them is all good. Thanks man! I find the spraying quite effective. Know what you mean about the predators though, I thought I was just tipping a load of vermiculite over my plants, but although I couldn't see them, they did seem to help keep the mite numbers/damage down.



Mammath said:


> Looking real good Snowy.
> Keep 'em healthy and they'll do their thing.
> 
> Side note: When spraying mites you must spray from the bottom up!
> If you got small pots, (under 20L), pick 'em up, turn your ladies upside, down and spray under the leaves... that's where the fuckers are


Cheers man. You know that mate  and that's exactly what I do, start at the bottom and spray up and under the plants, lifting the leaves as I go, making sure I get a good coating on the underside. The top of the leaves kind of get covered by default this way. I would tip them up to do it, but the support canes will make that kinda tricky in my small space!

But thanks for stopping by guys!  Enjoy your weekends!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> No pest hot strip eh? Will check them out. Anything I can add to my arsenal against them is all good. Thanks man! I find the spraying quite effective. Know what you mean about the predators though, I thought I was just tipping a load of vermiculite over my plants, but although I couldn't see them, they did seem to help keep the mite numbers/damage down.
> 
> yeah they got some pretty bad press and the US government tried to ban them cos they tested them on mice n it killed quite a few apparently all i know is that must be killing the mites if the mices toes are curling up!
> 
> enjoy your weekend too fella!


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 18, 2009)

their looking real healthy great job


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 19, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> their looking real healthy great job


thanks very much....welcome on board!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 20, 2009)

This afternoon I have mostly been making bubble hash! This was made just using the trim from my last harvest.

















I'm so happy to have some nice sticky bubble again!!!! 




and my plants.....well, they're still growing!! Snapped this pic this morning before lights out.


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 20, 2009)

that hash looks good, hows it smoke


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 20, 2009)

That's some nice looking trim hash you got there snow! And the plants look nice too!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 20, 2009)

cheers guys....it's still drying out, but I did roll up a small hash ball in my hands for the bubbler! What can I say....it's bubbly and taste's amazing!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 21, 2009)

Just cos I'm bored.......nothing really new to report......







The trainwreck still continues to impress me the most so far!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice looking hash there mate. How many bags in your system?
Plants look like they're getting their stretch on.
Which ones which and what day of 12/12 you at?


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 21, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Nice looking hash there mate. How many bags in your system?
> Plants look like they're getting their stretch on.
> Which ones which and what day of 12/12 you at?


Cheers Mammath. It really is divine and one of my favourite things about growing my own, the fact I can make this gorgeous stuff using just water and ice!! Doesn't get any purer or cleaner. I use the bubble bag 7 bag system. Just the small bags, 1 gallon I think. I never have enough trim to justify the 5 gal bags. I wish!!

My bubble is dry this morning, pretty much......check out the grades......







3 runs......on the the 3rd run I just use the 220, 160 and 25 bags....ditching the 160 and collecting the 25. I wan't sure if it was worth a 3rd run, but it sooooo is! You can see the colour difference between the actual 25s and then the mixed 25 on run 3, which is much lighter.

I make this stuff after every harvest and I always find it very interesting and exciting to see what each bag will yield. It really varies. The overall total amount is usually pretty similar, but the difference in the grades is sometimes quite significant. This time the 160 barely yielded anything, but that's not a bad thing cos the 160 is generally considered low grade! But it's not if you compare it to what you can buy on the streets here!!

My girls are stretching out a treat and really showing their potential. Pistils going crazy all over. No balls yet, fingers firmly crossed! We're on 10-11 days of 12/12 now I think. Bigger update tomorrow with more details. But the plant in the forefront of the previous pic is my trainwreck. SSH is hiding behind that, and then the BC is at the back.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Snowy. Real good info for everyone there.
Man your a thorough dude, many hear will learn plenty from you.

Looks like you have some different TW phenos as well.
One lanky dame and maybe...
I so hope you get that solid, ropey, tower, swollen calyx sucker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

top work snowy i love a bit of bubble but the bags are kanny expensive well that n i dont have a powerdrill hahaha im gonna give the gumby method a go soon. i was gonna get the bags then i bought a honey oil tube and never got round to the bags....

girls are lookin great fella!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 21, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Thanks Snowy. Real good info for everyone there.
> Man your a thorough dude, many hear will learn plenty from you.
> 
> Looks like you have some different TW phenos as well.
> ...


cheers man....you're too kind 

I just love to share my passion for this amazing plant. If people can learn some shit along the way, then that's awesome and a bonus! One of my TW is much more lanky than the others. hehehe....so exciting. The anticipation of what is to come! Does this ever get boring? I've been growing for nearly 3 years now and each grow is just as exciting as the last.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> top work snowy i love a bit of bubble but the bags are kanny expensive well that n i dont have a powerdrill hahaha im gonna give the gumby method a go soon. i was gonna get the bags then i bought a honey oil tube and never got round to the bags....
> 
> girls are lookin great fella!


cheers don mate.....yeah, they are kinda pricey, but you save a heap by getting the 1 gal bags and some other brands are slightly cheaper too. The gumpy method looks great. I love watching that youtube vid, it's like best porn! I just don't have time to wait for shit to settle, then syphon etc, etc. My mrs would not have buckets of this shit sitting around the house or garden! She would freak that the cats would drink it or something. It takes me about 2 hours from start to finish to process what's in the pic, then it's done! Clean up and put everything away before the mrs comes home! LOL!

I got myself a plaster mixing attachement for my drill this time round actually. It was well worth it. I used a wooden stick before and it's back breaking work! F*ck that shit!!

Wish I could hit you all up a nice bit of bubble on the bubbler!..........I'll just have to have one for ya!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 21, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Does this ever get boring?


Never


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> cheers don mate.....yeah, they are kinda pricey, but you save a heap by getting the 1 gal bags and some other brands are slightly cheaper too. The gumpy method looks great. I love watching that youtube vid, it's like best porn! I just don't have time to wait for shit to settle, then syphon etc, etc. My mrs would not have buckets of this shit sitting around the house or garden! She would freak that the cats would drink it or something. It takes me about 2 hours from start to finish to process what's in the pic, then it's done! Clean up and put everything away before the mrs comes home! LOL!
> 
> I got myself a plaster mixing attachement for my drill this time round actually. It was well worth it. I used a wooden stick before and it's back breaking work! F*ck that shit!!
> 
> Wish I could hit you all up a nice bit of bubble on the bubbler!..........I'll just have to have one for ya!


hahah yeah i doubt my missus would be too keen on me having massive buckets of green water knocking about especially with my humidity issue at the min lol and i doubt the downstairs flat would take kindly to me powerdrilling buckets of ice for hours either hahaha i do put up with his incessant rockband playing tho...

you actually did bubble with a stick mixing?!?!? fuck man thats dedication!

man i want to hit some bubble... T minus 4.5 hours till hometime


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

Lots of pics to mark 7 weeks.......

Firstly....group shots.....












Here we have the SSH and the BC.......SSH (near), BC (far)......












TW (near), SSH (middle), BC (far)....







And I've been doing some bondage on my trainwrecks, just to try and stretch/space the branches out.....I just do a little bit of tieing and training each day when I check on my girls. I couldn't do them all in one go or I'd break my back. My room is not the most comfortable place to work in due to space restrictions!

















One of the trainwrecks....no bondage on this one yet.







And it's time to add a little bit of supplemental lighting for the shadowy side of my Trainwrecks. They are 125W red spec enviros. Like the ones I use in veg, but a differrent spectrum. I don't always use them, only when my room is really FULL! and it's getting that way now. They are also useful when spraying my plants, as I can turn off the HPS for the last 20-30 mins of lights on amd still have light to spray my girls and with no danger of them burning.







Not sure how siginificant this extra light is, but it really lights up the far side of my trainwrecks a lot brighter and if I turn them off, the room looks dull, so I reckon they can only help add to my buddage!

Hope you enjoy the pics anyway! Till next time........


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

Great update.
Lov'n all that's going on and all stages of a grow.
Nice work with the bondage mate, that's the way.
More space they get, the more light they get, hard light = hard, fat, stank, buds 

I do feel though in about 5 weeks your gonna have yourself a sea of colas in there and you'll be flying by the seat of your pants trying to organize them  
I'm looking forward to that though 
Especially the variety.

hehe... you think your back hurts now lol.

Great work setting this crop up.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Great update.
> Lov'n all that's going on and all stages of a grow.
> Nice work with the bondage mate, that's the way.
> More space they get, the more light they get, hard light = hard, fat, stank, buds
> ...


cheers buddy....it's great to have such a cool and knowledgable chappy following along with my grow. Your support is much appreciated dude, seriously! 

Yeah, I'm thinking I will have to get a bit tetris with my colas in a few weeks time....hahaha....can't wait!!!..... I think I will enjoy 'cola tetris' though!  My room has never been so full before! I just hope I can manage it all!


----------



## R1Farmer (Sep 22, 2009)

Greath thread you have here! I learned a lot just reading it!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

R1Farmer said:


> Greath thread you have here! I learned a lot just reading it!!


cool man, thanks, that's awesome  welcome on board buddy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

going great guns i see snowy! your tent is rammed now lol just wait another 3 weeks ahahah n i thought i took the piss cramming them in! 

how you plan on keeping the haze to the same height as the bc n tw?


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> going great guns i see snowy! your tent is rammed now lol just wait another 3 weeks ahahah n i thought i took the piss cramming them in!
> 
> how you plan on keeping the haze to the same height as the bc n tw?


Yep, I'm really pushing the limits of my space with this one I know. I may have to kill a hermie or two yet though, I'm certainly allowing for that. If all 9 are stable girls, I will be very pleasantly surprised. I used fem seeds on my first grow and I got 100% stable girls. This is my first time using them since then, so fingers crossed I'll get lucky again.

I've got a couple of the SSH on bricks to raise them up, but I am having to rethink that now. I need to raise them a bit more and bricks are not stable enough to go any higher, I don't want top heavy plants falling over.....not yet anyway. LOL.....so still thinking on this one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

some bondage? tie them girls down?! 

i think its a lot to do with how much work the breeders put in to the crossing of strains as to whether they hermie. a lot of the seed slingers just dont put the work in to make a cross stable. you get a lot of it when new seed co's do their own take on a strain. good luck to ya tho dude hope you get 9 girls nd no trannies


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

The way your treating them dude there will be very little hermie action.
Maybe the odd ball sack from genetics and MJ's weed like reproducing skills 
...but probably not enough that you'll ever discover in that jungle 
Always good to keep an eye out though.

I personally will have no hermie freak in my garden though.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some bondage? tie them girls down?!
> 
> i think its a lot to do with how much work the breeders put in to the crossing of strains as to whether they hermie. a lot of the seed slingers just dont put the work in to make a cross stable. you get a lot of it when new seed co's do their own take on a strain. good luck to ya tho dude hope you get 9 girls nd no trannies


cheers man......yep, I like to practice plant bondage and I'm a big fan of super cropping unruly bitches too......problem with that is, I don't really have any space to make my plants much wider, so it's not really an option, but If I can make or find a space to bend a brach into it, then I will! I'm gonna get all tetris on these bitches! Think I'm going to need more wire and string!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

Mammath said:


> The way your treating them dude there will be very little hermie action.
> Maybe the odd ball sack from genetics and MJ's weed like reproducing skills
> ...but probably not enough that you'll ever discover in that jungle
> Always good to keep an eye out though.
> ...


I like to think I'm giving them the best chance 

If I find any balls up to week 4 or 5, then I will kill them with no mercy. If anything appears after 6-8 weeks, then I let them go and finish, but I will kill any of the clones and won't grow them out again. That's my rules for hermies!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

For a really bright star that burnt out too fast.

Miss you Pete mate...... Can't belive it's been a year buddy!


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 22, 2009)

Yo, looking awesome there. That GHS Trainwreck can be really stretchy but the tops will turn into baseball bat colas. I'm envious of your SSH. I had a SSH seed but it never sprouted after I planted it. Anyhow looks great.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Yo, looking awesome there. That GHS Trainwreck can be really stretchy but the tops will turn into baseball bat colas. I'm envious of your SSH. I had a SSH seed but it never sprouted after I planted it. Anyhow looks great.


thanks mared....good to see ya here....welcome on board man! 

yeah, the TW has some legs on it for sure. Can't wait for the baseball bats! LOL!

If only we lived in a more tolerant society I could sort you a cut of my SHH or even post ya a couple of seeds I have left over. I just love the idea of trading clones/seeds with fellow growers. Meanwhile back in the real world........


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea I've actually done that a couple times but the stress of taking that risk just kills me. No more. It's cool though. I have so many beans right now it's crazy. The SSH came in a pack with 4 other hazes (Strawberry, Arjan#1, Neville's, and Hawaiian Snow) which I never got around to. Plus I haven't even gone through half of my subcool seeds yet. So yea I'm set there. I was reading back and I saw your post about potential hermies. I don't think you should have problems. Out of those five GHS strains I grew from fem seed I didn't see a single banana on any and I flowered a couple of them past 10 weeks.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Yea I've actually done that a couple times but the stress of taking that risk just kills me. No more. It's cool though. I have so many beans right now it's crazy. The SSH came in a pack with 4 other hazes (Strawberry, Arjan#1, Neville's, and Hawaiian Snow) which I never got around to. Plus I haven't even gone through half of my subcool seeds yet. So yea I'm set there. I was reading back and I saw your post about potential hermies. I don't think you should have problems. Out of those five GHS strains I grew from fem seed I didn't see a single banana on any and I flowered a couple of them past 10 weeks.


Thanks for the info man, that's really great to know. Yeah, subcool is all the rage at the moment eh? You only have to look at his pics and posts to see why though. I will try them one day, but didn't want to mess around with any males this grow.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

bumpin' pics! Thanks for all the support and comments guys. You are all very welcome! .......passes the bubbler around.......



SnowWhite said:


> Lots of pics to mark 7 weeks.......
> 
> Firstly....group shots.....
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 23, 2009)

Nearly time for clones.....

Friday/Saturday I will be taking cuttings. I'll take 2 cuts from each, I have always got 100% with my clones, but I will take 2 of each anyway, even though I only want one of each going forward. I like to give myself the best chances 

I'll also be giving the lower branches on my girls a final trim and they will all get a good thorough ball check and a final Neem coat.

I have a bit of a challenge next week in that I will be away with work for a few days/nights and I'm watering every other day at the moment....so that would leave them dry and wilting by the time I come back! Not what I want!!

But I have a plan that I think will see me through. I'm not collecting run off at the moment, I just let it drain and evaporate on my rubber floor. So I'm gonna put a pot tray under each pot, good size trays with high rims, and water the hell out of my plants just before I go away. I reckon with a little more water than normal and collecting the run off for them they should be ok for 3 days, which is all I need. Maybe the TW will be slightly wilting if anything, they are real thirsty bitches!!

I'm not worried about the clones while I'm away, a humidty dome and a proper good misting before I go should see them ok. I've left clones alone for a week before without any intervention......100% success .....I just hope these strains are as reliable. I'm kinda counting on it.

Sorry for babbling on a bit if you're still reading, just kinda thinking out loud here......

Lots of pics next update when I take my cuts.....


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 23, 2009)

Good stuff snow.

Regarding your "going away for a few days" plan...I think it sounds good. Have you thought about testing it out before you leave? At least you can try to gauge how much water they need to last 3 days if you've done it once or twice already...

Just a thought to go along with your thoughts...

Good luck


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 23, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Good stuff snow.
> 
> Regarding your "going away for a few days" plan...I think it sounds good. Have you thought about testing it out before you leave? At least you can try to gauge how much water they need to last 3 days if you've done it once or twice already...
> 
> ...


good call Jerry. Cheers mate. I should have time to do a test run actually.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 25, 2009)

Friday again already! F*ck me!! Where are these weeks going. This week I have been so busy I've hardly stopped. Next week is going to be worse! But it's good to keep busy, keeps my mind off my plants and the lack of bud I currently have, until said plants are done!  Bummer!!!!

Anyway, as it's Friday, it's time for some pix 

So, where are we now....day 52 in coco, and I believe it is Day 15 of 12/12.....

I've mixed up the plant order now, moving them around according to size and shape, big tall stretchy branches to the edges, smaller more busshy girls in the middle. It's working so far, I wonder how much more they will grow this next week or so?? A LOT I imagine!


















Bit more training been going on....just feeding this one through the plantsupport ring for now....I'm loving these rings!! 









A rather nice Blue Cheese which is hiding in the corner.....









The potential baseball bat/donkey dicks! LOL!!














I think we can say they are flowering! ......








So I haven't taken clones, trimmed or got my pot trays in place yet. By the end of the weekend, this will all be sorted!! It has to be!!

Happy Friday!


----------



## jammin screw (Sep 25, 2009)

Maaaaan. That's beautiful...Ima keep an eye on this.....I've tried blue cheese for the first time a few weeks ago ... Gud taste n a trippy high...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

looking really good fella those rings are a treat for your supercropping i generally just let mine dangle till they pick up lol 

its getting real full real fast snowy


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 25, 2009)

jammin screw said:


> Maaaaan. That's beautiful...Ima keep an eye on this.....I've tried blue cheese for the first time a few weeks ago ... Gud taste n a trippy high...


yeah man, I smoked it for the first time a few months ago and that's what made me choose it over the straight cheese, which I have grown before.

Thanks for the comments and welcome on board mate! 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking really good fella those rings are a treat for your supercropping i generally just let mine dangle till they pick up lol
> 
> its getting real full real fast snowy


Cheers bud! I know man, I look back at my pics from 3 days ago and there's really been some progress! 

V happy. But such a long way to go still though!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 25, 2009)

hehe... yes they are flowering.
Look at the stem in that last pic 
That's the sign of what's to come.
It's still looks flexible!
Big branches is a sure sign of big buds!
Nice work mate.
Picture of health.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 25, 2009)

Mammath said:


> hehe... yes they are flowering.
> Look at the stem in that last pic
> That's the sign of what's to come.
> It's still looks flexible!
> ...


Cheers mam! 

It is flexible....I know this cos I just bent it down before my lights went out, it was getting a bit close to my glass hood. Not tied it yet, I will tie it down tomorrow probably. I also bent a branch down on one of the other leggy trainwrecks as well.


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 25, 2009)

yea that one in that last pic is budding nice and fast


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 26, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> yea that one in that last pic is budding nice and fast


yeah man, they are starting to get their bud on.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 26, 2009)

I collect rain water to use in my garden. I have a 100L water butt and it is totally empty!! Damn it!!! Just f*ckin' rain will you. I can't actually remember the last time it rained where I live, it's been well over 2 weeks though.

I won't use my tap water. My tap water is proper hard and whilst canna design their nutes for tap water, my tap water has a really high EC before I add anything to it and I'm just not happy using it. I like rain water!!

So, to the rain gods, please, please, please, drop me some rain! Just a short downpour will be fine to fill up my tank!

I just checked the weather maps, fuck all forecast going into next week!!!! I'm off to the shop to buy some bottled water. I'll need to get about 30L and that will see me through next week and while I'm away it had better f*ckin' rain!!

Just a quick pic I snapped this AM.....







In the far corner is my 2 branch SSH....I must of fucked the FIM on that one, or it didn't respond well. But those 2 branches are going to be FAT!!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 26, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> I collect rain water to use in my garden. I have a 100L water butt and it is totally empty!! Damn it!!! Just f*ckin' rain will you. I can't actually remember the last time it rained where I live, it's been well over 2 weeks though.
> 
> I won't use my tap water. My tap water is proper hard and whilst canna design their nutes for tap water, my tap water has a really high EC before I add anything to it and I'm just not happy using it. I like rain water!!
> 
> ...



You got so much goin on there dude you'll be fine.
I do hate it though when 2 branches dominate!  lol

I only use rain water here... nothing like it! ...and it never rains here. Precious stuff!
I have 450 litres devoted for grow only use.
My tap water runs at 450ppm it harder than hard. Rain water runs at 80ppm and that involves my roof lol.
You cannot beat rain water! It's full of extra goodies 

Sorry you got to use the bought stuff... sad.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL - damn those branches! How dare they get so big!!

yeah man, I love using rain water, it's clean and totally free and not normally in short supply in the UK. But this high pressure is just stuck over us at the moment and it won't fuck off!!

450L man. That's a nice big tank. But I guess you need to stock up and store loads when you can, living where you do. I reckon I'll try and hook up a 2nd water butt sometime later this year so I don't get this problem again. I've been using rain water for ages years now and this is the first time I've been dry though! But I don't like it!!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 26, 2009)

Around here a 10,000L tank is a biggy lol. My ol' man has 2 of those babies!
450L is what you carry around in your back pocket for emergencies lol.
I have a 5000L and a small 450L for my flash money lol.

I can't believe you've ran out of water in one of the wetest places on earth lol.
Bloody global warming!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 26, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Around here a 10,000L tank is a biggy lol. My ol' man has 2 of those babies!
> 450L is what you carry around in your back pocket for emergencies lol.
> I have a 5000L and a small 450L for my flash money lol.
> 
> ...


I know.....LOL....who would of thought it. 

A typical summer over here.......








Do you bury those huge tanks in the ground or have them in the roof/loft space??


----------



## Mammath (Sep 26, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> I know.....LOL....who would of thought it.
> 
> A typical summer over here.......
> 
> ...


They're actually quite large and need a good firm foundation under them.
They're an outside thing - http://www.tankworks.com.au/water-tank-storage/photogallery.html


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 26, 2009)

Mammath said:


> They're actually quite large and need a good firm foundation under them.
> They're an outside thing - http://www.tankworks.com.au/water-tank-storage/photogallery.html


awesome!!!! They're huge and I like the design. Thanks.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll be taking cuts tomorrow. I've been out to get supplies today. I've decided to root them straight into coco in small seedling/cutting pots. I've never tried cloning in coco before, but I've tried just about everything else and I see no reason why coco won't be just as effective.

I've already prepared my cutting tray as I only have a small window of time in the morning before my lights go out. So tomorrow I will do my usual checks/watering/feeding etc, then take cuts, dipping the cutting in my rooting gel, then straight into my coco....simple!

Here's my cutting tray ready to go. I have a humidity dome to go on top. 







I've watered the pots in with a light A+B+Rhizo feed and will leave them to stand over night. The damp vermiculite in the bottom of the tray just helps keep things nice and humid under the dome, without having to spray them every day. They should be just fine while I'm away with work. I just hope rooting in coco does not give me any unexpected surprises....i.e. dead clones!!!!!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like your all set for the cuttings mate.
Good idea with the damp vermiculite at the bottom to raise RH.
I'm gonna try straight coco too this time for cloning, I reckon it should work fine


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah mamm, I can recommend the vermiculite, I've used it like this before, but with a root riot cube tray sitting on vermiculite and it worked a treat, so I'm going for the same thing this time.

Can I just say....I love growing weed! I thought I was out. But I just been searching through my desk and I found an old jar with about Q in it! Oh happy days!! I think I was saving it for my hash stash ages ago and totally forgot about it. V happy to find it now. Such good timing!! 

Wake n bake time, then I'm off to my shed to take my cuts!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

Enjoy dude... good find.

.. I never run out lol.
I actually make sure I don't even come close  

Can't wait to see your grow take shape


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 27, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Enjoy dude... good find.
> 
> .. I never run out lol.
> I actually make sure I don't even come close
> ...


I try to never run out....unfortunately it doesn't always work like that. My grows can get a bit disorganised or problematic (mites/hermies etc) and behind schedule screwing up my perpertual cycle. and I'm a complete weed fiend! The more I have, the more I smoke. It's not very cool actually. I should smoke less, enjoy it more! I struggle with self control when it comes to lovely stinky/sticky buds of herb! I don't even sell any of what I grow, it's all for myself and to share with good friends.



I've been real busy in my shed the last couple of hours.....pics update coming v soon.....


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 27, 2009)

This morning I have

-taken clones
-trimmed lower growth/branches
-Raised/moved pots about, bit of training
-Fed with their first dose of PK (I'm at 1.7 EC now)
-Sprayed underside of leaves with Neem, probably for the final time unless I get bugs. Still no bugs so far though. My preventitive measures seem to be doing the trick 

So here's some pics for ya....

Trimmings.....







After trimming....












Clone tray.....I just leave them on a window ledge while it's light out, but then I put them in my tent after dark, with just a single 125 W blue enviro way above them. When the days are longer, I would just leave them on the window sill 24x7 till rooted. They don't need much light and it saves on a bit electric.












I turned off my HPS to spray them just before lights out, here's some pics without the HPS running before I sprayed, just my enviro side lights running.......

















I'm v pleased with everything that I got done this morning. Especially finding some smoke! Result!! But everything is on schedule and going to plan so far!

Next update will not be tilll the end of next week when I get back from my travels. Hopefully we'll be starting to see some early leaf frosting by then!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2009)

its all go in the snow white house! good helathy clones taken. im a bit surprised how late on youve taken them i can see buds on some but theres no law on cloning full blown buds and theyve got plenty time to go back to veg. sorry im blathering again im totally baked...

nice trim job snowy.


----------



## jats (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi SnowWhite ,, I've just read your whole thread and I'm Loving it.... Gr8 stuff.... I grow in coco too and I LOVE it..I'm on my second grow with it...but did not recycle it ,,,I had not heard that until I started my second grow,,so,,next time I will do it... I'm lookin forward to more updates and hope you had an awesome holiday.. :^)


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice trim dude.
We all be growing colas not popcorn shit!
Good work.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its all go in the snow white house! good helathy clones taken. im a bit surprised how late on youve taken them i can see buds on some but theres no law on cloning full blown buds and theyve got plenty time to go back to veg. sorry im blathering again im totally baked...
> 
> nice trim job snowy.


Thanks don mate. I'd prefer to take clones a bit earlier, but leaving it a little bit longer works out best for me timings wise. Other wise the clones will be too big before my flowering room is clear. I've taken them before at this time and they don't seem to care, they root, grow a bit werid and the early bud growth dies off, then they just go full on veg again. So it should all work out ok.



jats said:


> Hi SnowWhite ,, I've just read your whole thread and I'm Loving it.... Gr8 stuff.... I grow in coco too and I LOVE it..I'm on my second grow with it...but did not recycle it ,,,I had not heard that until I started my second grow,,so,,next time I will do it... I'm lookin forward to more updates and hope you had an awesome holiday.. :^)


Cheers man, thanks for taking the time to read my thread. Much appreciated dude. Welcome on board!  You're just in time, as things are starting to get very exciting!

Not a holiday I'm afraid, I'd rather be at home with my plants, it's a business trip!  



Mammath said:


> Nice trim dude.
> We all be growing colas not popcorn shit!
> Good work.


Cheers buddy, that's what I'm aiming at!! 

Shit guys I'm knackered now, I need to have a bong! I've been so busy, cleaned the chickens out and cut the grass as well now this morning....it keeps the mrs happy when I disappear off into my shed for a an hour or two if I get lots of other jobs done too. Time to chill now!!


----------



## n1knightmare (Sep 27, 2009)

I have just subscibed. Yeah i am finishing my hydro grow right now and i am going to use coco this time around. I have Floja, Ice, and Black rose. Tonight they are going into 100% coco.
Yeah awesome job by the way mate.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 27, 2009)

n1knightmare said:


> I have just subscibed. Yeah i am finishing my hydro grow right now and i am going to use coco this time around. I have Floja, Ice, and Black rose. Tonight they are going into 100% coco.
> Yeah awesome job by the way mate.


cheers nightmare...pull up a chair and have a toke on this mate! 

Good luck with your coco grow, I think you're really going to like it man. You gonna do a journal? I converted from soil, but I see a lot of people converting from hydro to coco as well. Cocoponics!! I will never look back!


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice grow SnowWhite. I am also a coco grower. All the best with it.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 27, 2009)

DST said:


> Nice grow SnowWhite. I am also a coco grower. All the best with it.


Thanks man!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Shit guys I'm knackered now, I need to have a bong! I've been so busy, cleaned the chickens out and cut the grass as well now this morning....it keeps the mrs happy when I disappear off into my shed for a an hour or two if I get lots of other jobs done too. Time to chill now!!



How many chicken you got dude?
I love the little feathery beasts.
I have 5 Rhode Island Reds and get an average of 25 - 30 eggs a week from the buggers. 
They eat all our food scraps and give us back nice free range googs.
Home grown eggs shit all over the ones you get from the supermarket.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 27, 2009)

Mammath said:


> How many chicken you got dude?
> I love the little feathery beasts.
> I have 5 Rhode Island Reds and get an average of 25 - 30 eggs a week from the buggers.
> They eat all our food scraps and give us back nice free range googs.
> Home grown eggs shit all over the ones you get from the supermarket.


Awesome man. I love them too. Great pets. So entertaining to watch and I love the eggs. Like you say, shit all over shop bought ones. We have 4 bantam wyandotes. 3 partridge and 1 silver laced. They are just gorgeous!


----------



## n1knightmare (Sep 27, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> cheers nightmare...pull up a chair and have a toke on this mate!
> 
> Good luck with your coco grow, I think you're really going to like it man. You gonna do a journal? I converted from soil, but I see a lot of people converting from hydro to coco as well. Cocoponics!! I will never look back!


 
Yeah i want to do a grow journal but the pictures take so long to download so maybe i will get over being retarted then i might do a journal. Yeah i am excited about Coco i have read alot of good things lately.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2009)

im so jealous of you guys having space for chucks ive got a few flagstones  there really is nothing like your own free range eggs.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im so jealous of you guys having space for chucks ive got a few flagstones  there really is nothing like your own free range eggs.


we only have a small garden. Don't need much space for chickens, espeically not bantams. They have a small house with a run, but we mostly just let them run free in the garden. They are half size, pretty much, so are their eggs, but the yolks are normal size. They make the most amazing rich yellow cakes and yorkshire puddings! mmmmmm!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2009)

double jealous  seriously i have 4 flagstones and spome stairs not even a foot square of grass i miss me garden so much. im movin after xmas n a garden is in the must have list... i want a greenhouse big time grapes and tommies. if i get space some chickens would be awesome. 

are they much bother to look after?


----------



## steve1978 (Sep 27, 2009)

may i join? great thread thus far. i can SMELL the quality bud your going to produce already. kudos my friend.
if i may ask what does ec stand for? ( im sure is hould know by now i've been lurkin riu for ages)! lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> double jealous  seriously i have 4 flagstones and spome stairs not even a foot square of grass i miss me garden so much. im movin after xmas n a garden is in the must have list... i want a greenhouse big time grapes and tommies. if i get space some chickens would be awesome.
> 
> are they much bother to look after?



We bought a 2 bedroom unit when we first got married and lived there for 3 years.
I fucken hated the confinement coming from a farming background.
We bought a big 3 bedroom house on a 1000 sqm block a few years ago and it's the shit! 

Chicken basically look after themselves Don.
They eat everything you would normally throw away and supply you with fertilizer and eggs.
Love the little buggers!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> double jealous  seriously i have 4 flagstones and spome stairs not even a foot square of grass i miss me garden so much. im movin after xmas n a garden is in the must have list... i want a greenhouse big time grapes and tommies. if i get space some chickens would be awesome.
> 
> are they much bother to look after?


Yeah, you'll need a little more garden that that. They're no bother at all man. The neighbours even enjoy them and their eggs as well. Keeping neighbours sweet is always good.

I want a much bigger garden too, a small holding if I'm honest. I want to grow more veg, have a greenhouse, and keep pigs and goats as well as loads more chickens. A bit of the good life!



steve1978 said:


> may i join? great thread thus far. i can SMELL the quality bud your going to produce already. kudos my friend.
> if i may ask what does ec stand for? ( im sure is hould know by now i've been lurkin riu for ages)! lol


Thanks mate. You are most welcome!  

EC = Electical conductivity.....it's another measure of the nutrient content. Like ppm (parts per million). Or TDS (total disolved solids). Most people on here use ppm, I've always just used EC.



Mammath said:


> We bought a 2 bedroom unit when we first got married and lived there for 3 years.
> I fucken hated the confinement coming from a farming background.
> We bought a big 3 bedroom house on a 1000 sqm block a few years ago and it's the shit!
> 
> ...


They are so entertaining and easy going. I love watching them take dust baths. Too funny!! And when I get home from work and go outside, they all come running/flying over like nutters to see what you've got for them. Very sociable and friendly creatures. Totally adorable.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

A reference shot.......







This will be a new weekly update to my journal. My plants are pretty fixed in position now, so this should be a reliable reference to monitor progress of growth and bud development over the coming weeks. It is a TW branch.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

and i just really liked this pic....







It's getting to be a bit of a jungle!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

man i've always fancied the 'good life' id love to be self sufficient not have to live on the grid but i think id miss the internet hahahaha 

are chucks noisy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> and i just really liked this pic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its like when you see folks going over jungles win a helicopter eh?! buds are really kickin on now snowy


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i've always fancied the 'good life' id love to be self sufficient not have to live on the grid but i think id miss the internet hahahaha
> 
> are chucks noisy?


some breeds are more noisey than others. Leg horns for example.....remember foghorn leghorn? I say, I say.....



'foghorn' for a reason!LOL...they are prolific layers though, so no wonder they're noisey. Ours just cluck a bit, and it's usually egg laying related. But generally they are quiet and they don't make loads of noise in the mornings when we let them out. the neighbours dogs make more noise!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its like when you see folks going over jungles win a helicopter eh?! buds are really kickin on now snowy


Thanks don mate.......it's very exciting! hehehehe!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

awesome now all i have to do is persuade the missus that chickens would be more beneficial than a cat!

aint seen foghorn leghorn in donkeys man..... i love all the old toons


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

how much you expecting out of your box? you got a 400 or a 600 in there? n how many babes?


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how much you expecting out of your box? you got a 400 or a 600 in there? n how many babes?


9 plants and I have a 600W HPS, plus a couple of 125W red enviros which I've been running for the last week. So I'm running 850W in total now. That branch in the previous reference pic has an entire enviro close up to it on it's shadowy side. It can only help!!

In terms of final yield, I have had a thought about it, but I'm not going to say what that was. I don't want to jinx it! My only goal right now is to keep these plants real healthy and vigorous with maximum light penetration. I figure that if I can do that, then I won't be dissapointed with the yield, whatever that is. And as I'm not a commercial grower, the weight isn't that important to me. I just like to have full jars, who cares what they weigh! LOL

It will be plenty for x-mas and new year though!  And I reckon I will have more trim than I've ever had, so extra bubble hash as well!

oh and btw....we have cats too. Chickens vs cats......Chickens win!! LOL....The cats stay clear now. But they like to watch them from a far and occasionally run at them, or past them to wind them up a bit. It's all good fun though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

good work man 9 under a 600 should ensure massive buds! especially with your extra enviro's! 

should be a boat load of ganja for xmas man too right! 

id never have backed chickens against a cat man they must be fierce


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good work man 9 under a 600 should ensure massive buds! especially with your extra enviro's!
> 
> should be a boat load of ganja for xmas man too right!
> 
> id never have backed chickens against a cat man they must be fierce


A boat load! LOL....that's what I'm hoping for, yeah! 

The chickens......they could take out a cats eye with their beaks man. Chickens have amazing vision and speed, you should see them snatch flies. Add flapping wings to an accurate beak attack and the cats are somewhat put off! The chickens are most vulnerable at the end of the day when they get sleepy. they're proper smacked up and docile in the dark and are easy pickings for anything that fancies a bite. Broody chickens are vulnerable too. But ours are always locked up by dark though, they just take themselves to bed and we shut them in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

aint we all fella!! happy days or happy daze rather.

enough chicken talk its making me hungry


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aint we all fella!! happy days or happy daze rather.
> 
> enough chicken talk its making me hungry


yeah, we're getting a bit off topic here eh?! Lets bring it back shall we......

Another of my Trainwrecks........I really love how theses are growing.....









I take pics of them every day so I can look at them when my lights are off. LOL.....how sad is that! I sometimes spot a gap or bit of space that I can train a branch into, then I go fix it up the next day.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 28, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> I take pics of them every day so I can look at them when my lights are off. LOL.....how sad is that! I sometimes spot a gap or bit of space that I can train a branch into, then I go fix it up the next day.


Sad? Shit I do that all the time.
Glad I'm not alone lol.
It's the only thing I hate about 12/12.
Only 12 hrs to look at the plants!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

hahah i know i shouldnt but i keep a pic or two of my girls on me phone for the same reason hahaha 

ive just been for some new batteries for me led torch. got it from maplins for a couple of bar bought a green LED swapped the one in the torch n now you can look at your babes in the dark no prob!

TW is a devastating strain no quality compromise on good yield which seems to be the norm


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Sad? Shit I do that all the time.
> Glad I'm not alone lol.
> It's the only thing I hate about 12/12.
> Only 12 hrs to look at the plants!


and out of those 12 hours, I only get about 2 hours with my plants as I run my lights during the night for perfect temps and cheaper electric. So it has to be a morning routine for me. But I love it!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i know i shouldnt but i keep a pic or two of my girls on me phone for the same reason hahaha
> 
> ive just been for some new batteries for me led torch. got it from maplins for a couple of bar bought a green LED swapped the one in the torch n now you can look at your babes in the dark no prob!
> 
> TW is a devastating strain no quality compromise on good yield which seems to be the norm


LOL.....so we all do it then.....oh good, not so sad afterall... hahahaha.....I used to keep pics on my phone too and some grow room videos. Then my brother in law was checking my phone out one day and came across one of them. Thank f*ck it was a family memeber and not someone from work or a gobby mate. He is now part of my very small and trusted network. But I don't keep pics on my phone anymore.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

and that green led torch might be an idea for me, just for emergencies if I oversleep one morning and they needed water or something. You sure it doesn't fuck with the photoperiod at all?? I have heard about green lights before, but was never really sure if it was just a bit of an urban myth.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

were quite similar snowy ive been running mine at night for about 3 months now since the heatwave haha but i start mine at 7.30 so i can still do stuff if needs be lol

yeah i try not to keep pics on the blower now just upload em to the journal haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> and that green led torch might be an idea for me, just for emergencies if I oversleep one morning and they needed water or something. You sure it doesn't fuck with the photoperiod at all?? I have heard about green lights before, but was never really sure if it was just a bit of an urban myth.


100% safe as houses man plants don't 'see' the green spectrum


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 100% safe as houses man plants don't 'see' the green spectrum


yeah, that's what I heard. Or maybe that's why you got a nanna!  LOL....just kiddin' man! If you reckon it's safe I'm inclined to trust it more. Like I say, it would just be for emergenices anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

ooooooooh its like that is it hahahahah i don't think there's actually any pollen in the nana it seems pretty limp wristed tbh


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooooooooh its like that is it hahahahah i don't think there's actually any pollen in the nana it seems pretty limp wristed tbh


single nanna's so late in bloom like that are just down to nature and evolution. Not bad genetics or growing. That's just not a hermie! I know....I've had proper tranny's in my room before!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

aye sadly so have i. certain breeders just don't put the back work into stabilising their genetics. i just cant wait to chop me bitches. its so close im twitching


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 29, 2009)

Good Morning, afternoon or evening, wherever you may be!  

8 weeks,,,,,I can't belive it. Time really flies......and plants grow really FAST in coco. I've never been so far advanced 8 weeks from seed before....and whilst I have never grown these exact strains before, I have grown other very vigorous F1s and like I say, I've never been where I am now at 8 weeks. I have to put it down to the coco!

Here's the 8 weeks pics....end of this week it will be 3 weeks 12/12.....












I've got my pot trays in place now too.....those ever fattening stalks you see are my Trainwrecks....what else.....







Those trays hold 3 litres of water. Fortunately, I will have chance to drown my plants tomorrow before I have to leave. I thought I might have to do that today, so I'm glad I get that extra morning with my plants. The run off will collect in the pots and should keep my plants fed and watered till I'm back on Saturday.........so until then guys...........


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 29, 2009)

just posted this in another topic to show how I super cropped one my lanky TW braches.....thought I'd include it here too.....

"I super cropped a branch in my room the other day, just cos it was getting a bit tall...........







to make it a bit clearer......The red circle is where I bent it and tied it to the central stake. The black circle is where I tied it down the next day....and it is still growing up, yellow circle. "


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

hahaha you cant keep a good plant down snowy! lookin grand fella!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 29, 2009)

It was weed at some stage lol.
How the fuck do some people have trouble growing this shit!?

Pass it on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

i need a big hit  >>>>>>>>>>>  next


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i need a big hit  >>>>>>>>>>>  next


cheers fellas....I needed that! ooops, sorry I caned it!!! LOL!  You have to watch me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

black hole in the rotation eh


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> black hole in the rotation eh


yeah, sorry about that....it's cool though......I'm on it......








........................................


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 29, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah, sorry about that....it's cool though......I'm on it......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 29, 2009)

hahahah you crazy man


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 29, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah, sorry about that....it's cool though......I'm on it......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some funny shit right there.

.......

-Butters


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 30, 2009)

.......there is more.......LOL>>>>>


----------



## marcraiderfan (Sep 30, 2009)

I just cought up on your progress and I will be following..I am about to start my first coco grow in a few days. Those ladies are looking nice!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 30, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> .......there is more.......LOL>>>>>


haha.. that's even funnier 

...don't know why they put the baccy in it though.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 30, 2009)

marcraiderfan said:


> I just cought up on your progress and I will be following..I am about to start my first coco grow in a few days. Those ladies are looking nice!


cool man, thanks for stopping by and welcome on board.......



Mammath said:


> haha.. that's even funnier
> 
> ...don't know why they put the baccy in it though.


I know.....It's a european thing! No need!!





So I've just given my plants 2.5 litres of water each, there was plenty of run off in the trays to hopefully keep them happy till Saturday.

Right, I need to pack my bag, hop in the shower and get on my way.

Catch ya later guys!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 30, 2009)

Have a good trip dude.
We'll watch your girls for you


----------



## bender420 (Sep 30, 2009)

Just discovered the post today. Excellent grow mate. I just finished reading every single post in all the 20 or so pages. I am tired, need some more master kush hash.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

hahaha no scrumping while snowy's away


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Just discovered the post today. Excellent grow mate. I just finished reading every single post in all the 20 or so pages. I am tired, need some more master kush hash.


cheers mate....thank you for taking the time to read my entire grow! Glad u like! Welcome on board man, pull up a chair and have some of this........


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

hiya all......I'm back from my travels, got back late last night. Mamm and Don were watching over my girls though, cheers fellas. It's like you watered them for me while I was away. They are looking great and still got another day or two of food and water left in them. I just went and popped my head in my room. Ohhhh, what a lovely site .....so good to see three full days progress! Very impressive!! My really tall SSH is looking totally gorgeous all of a sudden!!! I think I'm in love.

Not snapped any pics yet, but I will get some before lights go off at 10am.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Oct 3, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> hiya all......I'm back from my travels, got back late last night. Mamm and Don were watching over my girls though, cheers fellas. It's like you watered them for me while I was away. They are looking great and still got another day or two of food and water left in them. I just went and popped my head in my room. Ohhhh, what a lovely site .....so good to see three full days progress! Very impressive!! My really tall SSH is looking totally gorgeous all of a sudden!!! I think I'm in love.
> 
> Not snapped any pics yet, but I will get some before lights go off at 10am.


glad they made it through...i was never worried though!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 3, 2009)

Look forward to the pics mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

easy now!

its a treat when you've not seen your girls for a couple of days eh! seems like they hardly grow when you look at them every day...


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyway, here's the pic update for y'all......They are 60 days in coco from seed and it's what, I think 22-23 days flowering, lets say 3 weeks........


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> glad they made it through...i was never worried though!


cheers Jerry.....neither was I really, I knew they'd be ok. But I did think I'd have to water them this morning though. So i'm very pleased to know they can go an extra day or two.



Mammath said:


> Look forward to the pics mate.


cheers mamm...hope you are well buddy......pics above 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy now!
> 
> its a treat when you've not seen your girls for a couple of days eh! seems like they hardly grow when you look at them every day...


ez mate.....aye...it's a proper treat man. Love it!!  I should go away more often.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

mmmmmmm....Super Silver Haze!! I'm getting a bit hard for this one now. This could be my SSH keeper.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

picture pefecto mate the buds are going to fill the internodes nicely your going to have a blinding yeild. you have a really clean dialled in op! nice work


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> picture pefecto mate the buds are going to fill the internodes nicely your going to have a blinding yeild. you have a really clean dialled in op! nice work


cheers don. Much appreciated mate. It's my best grow to date, by quite a long way. I put a lot of that down to the coco as well. But the next 4 weeks are key, if it goes tits up, it normally happens about now! It's taken quite a few fuckups along the way to get things dialed in and tweaked as I want them, but that's how we learn eh? I don't want to speak too soon, but I am still bug and mite free as well. Touch wood, fingers crossed and all that. My sticky fly traps are empty and there is no sign of bug damage on any leaves. The only leaf damage I have is where I moved a plant into the path of my fan and it chopped up the leaf a bit. But I can live with that.

The internodes should start filling in nicely this next week now the stretching is hopefully mostly done. Although I think one of the SSH and a couple of the TW still have some more stretching to do. I have the height for it though, so it's all manageable.


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey man, looks awesome. I couldn't find if you mentioned what nutes you're using. Just curious because I've been growing in coco for quite a while and am interested in what others use. I found with the AN line of nutes if you use only base nute with no "bloom booster" that you will start to get wicked P-K def later on in flower. Also what ph do you like? I've tried the whole range from 5.3 - 6.5 and I think 5.9 - 6.1 keeps em happiest. Anyways, grow is looking killer bro. Good shit.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 3, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Hey man, looks awesome. I couldn't find if you mentioned what nutes you're using. Just curious because I've been growing in coco for quite a while and am interested in what others use. I found with the AN line of nutes if you use only base nute with no "bloom booster" that you will start to get wicked P-K def later on in flower. Also what ph do you like? I've tried the whole range from 5.3 - 6.5 and I think 5.9 - 6.1 keeps em happiest. Anyways, grow is looking killer bro. Good shit.


hey mared, cheers man 

I'm following a strict canna coco feeding schedule at the moment (including the expensive boost, but I just got the small 250ml bottle of it), this is my first coco grow so I'm not experimenting yet, just following instructions and my PH/EC meter. I am very pleased with the results though! 

My EC is around 1.6 to 1.7 at the momenet and PH 5.65, I started at 5.5 and I am slowly increasing the PH throughout the grow, they seemed to like the raise to 5.6. I will probably go to 5.7 next week and had it in my mind to take them to 5.8 later in bloom and for flushing. I think my next grow I will start at 5.6 - 5.7 and raise slowly during the grow. My reason for rasing the PH is cos it's how franco does it man, in the GHS youtube vids. But I also think raising the PH for flowering makes P and K more available. But IDK for sure, I just try and let my plants guide me.

Thanks for stopping by man!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking real good Snowy.
Plenty of buddage happening in there and all looks healthy.
Can't wait to see those 2 SSH colas develop.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 4, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Looking real good Snowy.
> Plenty of buddage happening in there and all looks healthy.
> Can't wait to see those 2 SSH colas develop.


cheers dude, yeah, there is a lot of pontential in those SSH branches. I'm really looking forward to watching them fill out.

So my girls needed a drink this morning. But that's 4 days I can leave my room unattented, which is good to know, as I'll probably have to go away again a couple of times before harvest time.


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 5, 2009)

dem girls look right on target for 3 weeks into flower. that ssh is a favorite for many. i've never had the pleasure.

are those 2, 3, or 4' bamboo stakes ?
.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 5, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> dem girls look right on target for 3 weeks into flower. that ssh is a favorite for many. i've never had the pleasure.
> 
> are those 2, 3, or 4' bamboo stakes ?
> .


cheers man, thanks for stopping by. Welcome on board! 

I love the SSH so much....never grown it before, but I smoked it a LOT in The Netherlands.

The stakes are 3'


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 5, 2009)

DAM their looking tasty i cant wait until they get fatter


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 5, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> DAM their looking tasty i cant wait until they get fatter


cheers dude...I know man!! Me either!! The last 9 weeks have gone so quickly. But I have a feeling the next 6 weeks are going to draaaaaaaaaag!

I stopped myself going in my room this morning, so I've not seen my plants today. They won't of needed me today at all, and I get to see 2 full days progress tomorrow when I go in my room!  Staring at my plants for long periods of time does NOT make the buds get fatter any quicker. LOL


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 5, 2009)

lol i know what you mean, you just gotta forget their there until feeding time!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 5, 2009)

How do your SSH's smell? lemony? Everything looks great +rep


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 6, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> How do your SSH's smell? lemony? Everything looks great +rep


cheers oscar mate....good to have you on board!  Yeah man, there are some citrusy undertones to my SSH, and I can already smell the lovely hazey aroma that I love so much. Can't wait to taste it.

So here's my 9 Week update.......






















Trainwreck in the front there, needed quite a bit of bondage on this one....







SSH.....what else! 







Not quite what I consider bud porn yet.....but we are certainly getting there.







It rained last night for the first time in AGES!!!......I don't think it rained all of september until now where I live. Unbefuckinglievable! I had about 15L of water in my butt this morning. More rain to come....it should be full by tomorrow! YAY....no more bottled water!!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> SSH.....what else!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rain water is one of the keys.
Save as much as you can.
It is friend... and one step close to bringing the outdoors... in.

I like to concentrate on a 'stick out' cola when updating a grow journal.
The one above is a good choice. She's gonna be lovely. I assure you 

I really look forward to the progression of our beloved ganja and the way she does her thang!

I knew this was gonna be good!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 6, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Rain water is one of the keys.
> Save as much as you can.
> It is friend... and one step close to bringing the outdoors... in.
> 
> ...


thanks buddy! 

yeah man, I've got two 25L buckets to fill up with extra stock when my water butt is full. And I'm going to look at hooking up a 2nd 100L water butt as well. It is key like you say. I HATE spending money on bottled water. But I just won't use my hard tap water on my precious ladies.

That is my 'stick out' cola too......it has already filled in the gaps between nodes, more than any other......and there are 2 of them branches! hehehehehehe


----------



## Mammath (Oct 6, 2009)

haha.. yeah Snowy I noticed that too, she's lovely... and you have many to pick from 

I live in similar conditions to the Bagdad desert but I catch and store all the sky water that falls... and my girls love it.
I do flush with 470ppm hard tap water but always finish with a rinse of the good stuff.
MJ is 'tuff an nuts'... but I like to try accommodate her accordingly


----------



## Fditty00 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweet!!This was great


----------



## Fditty00 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ps those leaves look exactly like high times pics. No yellow browns or anything! Good job!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 6, 2009)

Fditty00 said:


> Ps those leaves look exactly like high times pics. No yellow browns or anything! Good job!!!


LOL.....don't know about hight times quality, but thanks for your kind words man and welcome on board! Pull up a chair buddy


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 6, 2009)

did I mention my trip last week took me to Belgium.....I drove over. Belgium is so close to Holland (Eindhoven) it would be rude not to post some back......I was very happy to see the postman this morning. Even happier when he dropped my package through the door......







Amnesia Haze, White Widow, Double Zero Hash and some other sticky hash's that I can't remember what they were now.

Gotta love The Netherlands. It will be a real shame when the coffee shops will only be able to sell to Dutch nationals with a card. I was chatting to a local guy while over there and he reckons the legislation will come in 2010!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

man i miss good hash  looks like your going to be havin a right time working your way through that lot! nice work


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i miss good hash  looks like your going to be havin a right time working your way through that lot! nice work


oh yeah man....me too. Nothing like proper hash! The one labelled K......I wish I could remember what that was. It black and shiny and TOTALLY sticky. I can hardly get it out the baggie it's so stuck to it!

I'm really going to savour these delicious selections and flavours for as long as possible. Hopefully till mine are ready, if I can control myself. Just treat myself to a couple of bongs a night and that will be it. But I'm gonna have a cheeky one now to celebrate the arrival of my package! hehehehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

im green with envy,......


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im green with envy,......


well the grass is always greener, eh? LOL.....I'd swap for some of that phycosis you got going on man. That's so close to being ready. Freeze your fresh trim and now you got the bags, you can make your own physco hash the next day....

I love the fact you can buy such a fine selection in Holland so easily, but I would rather be doing it all myself. Another couple of months and I'll be in that place again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah i hear that fella i'm going in with a pal were making some knockout hash with trim from both our grows he's got white widow and ak48 on the go i've got trim from my cheese, psychosis n querkle if we can wait therell be some dairy queen and blue mystic in there too but i doubt we'll hang on that long! 

smoke a fatty for me fella!


----------



## bender420 (Oct 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Gotta love The Netherlands. It will be a real shame when the coffee shops will only be able to sell to Dutch nationals with a card. I was chatting to a local guy while over there and he reckons the legislation will come in 2010!



Hell NOO. That would be fucked up. I still have visited Amsterdam, so that mean if I go after 2010 I won't be able to buy from coffee shops. That really sucks. Is this a definite thing or still under progress.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i hear that fella i'm going in with a pal were making some knockout hash with trim from both our grows he's got white widow and ak48 on the go i've got trim from my cheese, psychosis n querkle if we can wait therell be some dairy queen and blue mystic in there too but i doubt we'll hang on that long!
> 
> smoke a fatty for me fella!


That will be some nice hash dude!

Here ya go buddy!..............ohhh that's some good shiiiiit!!



bender420 said:


> Hell NOO. That would be fucked up. I still have visited Amsterdam, so that mean if I go after 2010 I won't be able to buy from coffee shops. That really sucks. Is this a definite thing or still under progress.


it's inevitable mate I'm afraid. Too much pressure from the EU and a more conservative Dutch government, as I understand it. Mushrooms have already gone! You can't smoke a cigarette in a pub over there, but you can go smoke a fat blunt in a coffee shop. It don't add up and it will change I'm afraid to say.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

fuck the eu and fuck brussels just my opinion


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck the eu and fuck brussels just my opinion


Word!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 7, 2009)

very nice.... subscribed


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 7, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> very nice.... subscribed


thanks man. Welcome on board 

...................


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 7, 2009)

Im glad to be here...  looks like your doing a really good job!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 7, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im glad to be here...  looks like your doing a really good job!


thanks again. So far so good....I'm very pleased with how things are progressing this grow. The coco has a lot to do with that.

But tonight it is COLD! 10 deg C in my room right now. Light on in 15 mins. This is my first lights off temp below 15 deg C. The oil filled radiator will be coming out of it's summer hibernation tomorrow I think. If I can make a space for it!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2009)

I know what you mean, i'll be getting the heater out soon. Are your SSH's Greenhouse or Mr Nice?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 7, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I know what you mean, i'll be getting the heater out soon. Are your SSH's Greenhouse or Mr Nice?


Greenhouse Feminised. Got a 5 pack and started 3.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2009)

I got a 5 pack too and i only popped 2. I wasn't gonna do 'em coz i got let down by ghsc with the white widow which i got at the same time. The ssh i'm doing are very different, one is just one main cola and smells like lemons and the other is very thin and branchy, 2 of its branches are longer than the plant is tall (does that make sense?) and doesn't have much of a smell to it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

fuck snowy i didnt realise your in 4L pots their pretty big for that size pot you must be seeing roots out the bottoms by now tho surely?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I got a 5 pack too and i only popped 2. I wasn't gonna do 'em coz i got let down by ghsc with the white widow which i got at the same time. The ssh i'm doing are very different, one is just one main cola and smells like lemons and the other is very thin and branchy, 2 of its branches are longer than the plant is tall (does that make sense?) and doesn't have much of a smell to it.


yeah man, of my 3, two are pretty similar and quite squat with mulitple branches after FIMing, then my fav one has just branched out those two long colas and really stretched. I don't know if I missed the FIM or what, but I like the two long branches a lot! 

Got my heater in place this morning. Lights have been off for an hour, it's pretty damn cold out still and I'm running at 19 deg C....51% RH......nice! 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck snowy i didnt realise your in 4L pots their pretty big for that size pot you must be seeing roots out the bottoms by now tho surely?


I know....fuck indeed! LOL..... I would normally be in 11l or 15l pots by now with my previous soil grows. But to be honest mate, I really don't think you need such large pots with coco, as my plants are proving to me so far. It's kind of an accidental experiment and I am happy with the results so far. The true test will be over the next 4 weeks, but I think if I was going to have problems with my 4L pots, I'd of had them by now. The plants are totally done stretching now and it's all about the buds from here! 

The pots are THICK with roots of course. It's my main stalk I'm most impressed with, will get pics next update. You can see the thick fibrous roots almost like another branch, coming out the stem and into the coco. It's impressive!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah man im rolling with 11L and to be honest the last 3 i pulled out weren't using all that space tho they were when i potted up im thinking i might save some "£ on coco n downgrade my pots.

good work fella


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Oct 8, 2009)

Great job----love all the pics and the plants look real nice. Can you give everyone your watering schedule in the begging for everyone(how often you were watering). Thanks---I ran straight coco once and it seems to stay wet too long but your not having that problem. I had great results with 50%perlite---50% coco. Once again great journal---looking forward to the finish...


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man im rolling with 11L and to be honest the last 3 i pulled out weren't using all that space tho they were when i potted up im thinking i might save some "£ on coco n downgrade my pots.
> 
> good work fella


this is the future for my grows. 6L airpots.......

http://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm

I'd be using them already if they hadn't had a machinery break down in their factory which halted production and left my hydro shop out of stock! But next time.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> Great job----love all the pics and the plants look real nice. Can you give everyone your watering schedule in the begging for everyone(how often you were watering). Thanks---I ran straight coco once and it seems to stay wet too long but your not having that problem. I had great results with 50%perlite---50% coco. Once again great journal---looking forward to the finish...


 
thanks man...much appreciated. I can't remember the watering schedule to begin with to be honest. Probably every 2-3 days I would say in veg. But it's not an exact science, all plants, evnironments and grows will be different. I check pot weight to determine when to water, if it feels light, water it. The feeding schedule I have been following is on page one. I'm at 1.7 EC now, so pushing it up a little bit.

welcome on board anyway mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

well aint that some high tech shizzle right there!!! i want some dude thats incredible. hmmm 

TWO FIXINGS PER KIT - INCLUDED *7.5* 1.98 7.5 221 755 255 50
i dont need 50 at a time tho  i wonder if theres a reseller you cay you can get them form your hydro shop?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well aint that some high tech shizzle right there!!! i want some dude thats incredible. hmmm
> 
> TWO FIXINGS PER KIT - INCLUDED *7.5* 1.98 7.5 221 755 255 50
> i dont need 50 at a time tho  i wonder if theres a reseller you cay you can get them form your hydro shop?


 
I'll be getting the 10 pack.....

http://www.progrow.co.uk/cgi-bin/sh000001.pl?REFPAGE=http://www.progrow.co.uk/&WD=pots air&SHOP=NETQUOTEVAR:SHOPID&PN=air_pot_growing_systems.html#a4916#a4916


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

haha i just found that site too for £26 you cant go wrong really i think a side by side airpot and bucket grow is in order. im all about improving my setup! cheers for the headsup


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha i just found that site too for £26 you cant go wrong really i think a side by side airpot and bucket grow is in order. im all about improving my setup! cheers for the headsup


cool man......I like experiments! hehehehe 

The guys at progrow are great. Very helpful support over the phone when needed and great for returns or ballast failures, as I found out last year!

Remeber natmoon's air pot? He used a pond stlye net pot and put a sponge in the bottom with an air pump line running through it. I have been inspired ever since then, and the engineering/desgin of these air pots just looks awesome. As with coco, I don't think I will ever look back! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

truly man this is one of those inventions that is changing the way things are done. im a bit sketchy on the thing in the bottom the holes look a bit big i reckon the coco will fall through. i had the same problem with my big ass 11L pots they have 2" oblong drain hole i just put a kitchen towel in the bottom n poured the coco in i reckon same will apply.

man natmoon was pioneering. remember that freak cross he did had the weirdest leaf n calyx structure ive ever seen. guy knew his onions


----------



## inked (Oct 8, 2009)

Those pots look the bollocks bro.....do you know anyone using them? how does the soil not all fall out the bottom? nice grow too


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> truly man this is one of those inventions that is changing the way things are done. im a bit sketchy on the thing in the bottom the holes look a bit big i reckon the coco will fall through. i had the same problem with my big ass 11L pots they have 2" oblong drain hole i just put a kitchen towel in the bottom n poured the coco in i reckon same will apply.
> 
> man natmoon was pioneering. remember that freak cross he did had the weirdest leaf n calyx structure ive ever seen. guy knew his onions


yeah man....I wonder how the fella is. Hope he's still growing those 2 foot colas. LOL

I think I will probably stick a layer of clay pebbles in the bottom of the air pots. The pebbles are pretty big and won't go through the holes, but will form a nice layer that the coco won't go through. That's my thinking anyway, might not work as planned, but I'll figure something out. Or maybe even some of that weed control fabric. I'd be worried about mould with a kitchen towel I think.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

inked said:


> Those pots look the bollocks bro.....do you know anyone using them? how does the soil not all fall out the bottom? nice grow too


cheers man! 

I don't know anyone using them, but looking at that promotional video, the results are clear. Did you see that root ball?? Plus with Natmoon's previous DIY air pot, I am totally convinced by these things. I love the engineering and design as well, it's all been well thought out.

I have read about people using smart pots with mixed reviews. But smart pots don't look as 'smart' as these 'air pots'....LOL


----------



## inked (Oct 8, 2009)

yeh watched the promotional vids....worked for me!! ive just purchased 25 15ltr pots for £104 HAHA


----------



## steve1978 (Oct 8, 2009)

hi snowwhite i noticed on the very first page you say that you used v. small amounts of coc a+b. how small is small? my seeds have just sprouted and because ive never grown in coco im very paranoid! lol. any advice to when to start the rhizotonic and the a+b? thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

damn good idea fella i was thinking spagnum moss but clay pebbles would be much less messy and work just as well! 

you know guys like that cant stop growing. i was saying to the missus just the other day even if i stopped smoking weed id probably still grow it for the pleasure of looking and smelling it. she thinks im bonkers.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 8, 2009)

inked said:


> yeh watched the promotional vids....worked for me!! ive just purchased 25 15ltr pots for £104 HAHA


good man. Nice work mate!  15L air pots! FUCK man! You can grow proper TREES in them! Please let me know how you get on with them.



steve1978 said:


> hi snowwhite i noticed on the very first page you say that you used v. small amounts of coc a+b. how small is small? my seeds have just sprouted and because ive never grown in coco im very paranoid! lol. any advice to when to start the rhizotonic and the a+b? thanks


I watered my coco in with a light feed before I put the seeds in man. About 0.7-0.8 EC. That was about 1.8ml of A and B per litre. Plus some rhizo.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn good idea fella i was thinking spagnum moss but clay pebbles would be much less messy and work just as well!
> 
> you know guys like that cant stop growing. i was saying to the missus just the other day even if i stopped smoking weed id probably still grow it for the pleasure of looking and smelling it. she thinks im bonkers.


same mate. It's a proper hobby for me, regardless of the smoking side. My mrs also thinks I'm bonkers! But I'm just happy she lets me do it....I'm a lucky guy. She could make me pull the plug anytime if she wanted too man and I would do it for her as well. But hopefully it won't ever come to that.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know guys like that cant stop growing. i was saying to the missus just the other day even if i stopped smoking weed id probably still grow it for the pleasure of looking and smelling it. she thinks im bonkers.


I would do the same. I love just looking at them and smelling them too. I'm not not really a heavy smoker (i work too much) so i would probably only need to do two grows max a year or one good one to keep me in bud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

same mate. It's a proper hobby for me, regardless of the smoking side. My mrs also thinks I'm bonkers! But I'm just happy she lets me do it....I'm a lucky guy. She could make me pull the plug anytime if she wanted too man and I would do it for her as well. But hopefully it won't ever come to that. [/QUOTE]
i was talking to my pal the other night and i actually realised i spend more time talking and learnin on riu than i do ANY other activity its about 49/51 between sleep and weed learning/rui. 

i would quit it all tomorrow if mine asked me too mate. i live by a few golden rules. 1 of them is; keep the lady in your life happy and everything else will fall into place. 


oscaroscar said:


> I would do the same. I love just looking at them and smelling them too. I'm not not really a heavy smoker (i work too much) so i would probably only need to do two grows max a year or one good one to keep me in bud.


theres something mesmirising about it. everywhere i go i see plants trees bushes and note the internodes the bloom wonder what the yeild is like on cherry trees. i love the deep stuff like fibonacci's golden ratio its everywhere. enough i ramble.

this is no hobby lads its a way of life


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2009)

Too right Don, a way of life. I appreciate nature more too. The structure of plants and trees fascinates me now. 
My mrs don't really like me doing it either but if she don't like it she can f#ck off. She'd kick my nuts until i had 3 adams apples if she read that lol. But seriously if she said pull the plug i would, gotta keep her happy coz if she's not happy i'm not happy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

amen bro ! whatever makes you happy eh weed is a treat but nothing compared to your woman. yeah you can talk like you rule the roost but i know how shot goes down. woman like you to be that man in charge type but like to know they can wrap you round their finger eh!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know guys like that cant stop growing. i was saying to the missus just the other day even if i stopped smoking weed id probably still grow it for the pleasure of looking and smelling it. she thinks im bonkers.


I just grow for the pleasure of growing.
Don't really need the weed, just need to grow... lol.

Man has dominion over the home. Period.

Although... man needs to owe his allegiance to a higher authority than his own, before he can rule....
In other words... no woman will put up with a dickhead!
Know what I mean... 

Air pots... hmmmm.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

nothing has ever fullfilled me such as having a wonderful family, AND growing pot....... one without the other its just not the same........


----------



## Wemp (Oct 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I just grow for the pleasure of growing.
> Don't really need the weed, just need to grow... lol.
> 
> Man has dominion over the home. Period.
> ...


 
I agree. 

For some reason i just love growing and plants fascinate me. The fact that they use sunlight to convert water into food is insane. I am going to study botony after my freshman year in college, maybe i might learn a thing or two 

I could spend all day reading about it...


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 10, 2009)

good moring/afternoon or evening all.............hope you are well........

What a week!!!......been real busy with life this week, so not had much chance for updates and chatter, as much as I love to. But got lots of pics for ya today.

Don, this is what I was talking about before mate.......check out the stalk/roots.......4L pots......









Got my heater in place....ligths off temps are now always 19 deg C 55-60% RH.......i like it! 









The rest of the pics basically speak for themselves I think.......30 days 12/12.......I'm a happy guy!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 10, 2009)

Great update man. Is the SSH the tallest one with two main colas? The trainwreck looks real nice. You're gonna have some fantastic bud soon, nice job


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

you can just cover the exposed roots with an extra half inch of coco if you want.... once the roots turn green, they won't go back.... the trick is to prevent it if you can...... unless is a large portion of the roots mass, you usually won't see it effect the yield a whole lot , occassionally it will prolong flower a bit (depending on at which point the roots were exposed, how much was exposed, the turnover rate, and other contributing factors such as air/water/nutrient quality and concentration  )


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

beautiful nugs though bro.... beautiful


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 10, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking great Snowy.
It's getting quite full in there 
Colas are coming along nicely mate.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Great update man. Is the SSH the tallest one with two main colas? The trainwreck looks real nice. You're gonna have some fantastic bud soon, nice job


yeah man, thanks, you can't miss that SSH with the two colas. My other two SSH have around 4-5 branches after the FIM and I have had to raise them up they are so squat. I'm favoring the tall two branch version/pheno at the moment though.



theloadeddragon said:


> you can just cover the exposed roots with an extra half inch of coco if you want.... once the roots turn green, they won't go back.... the trick is to prevent it if you can...... unless is a large portion of the roots mass, you usually won't see it effect the yield a whole lot , occassionally it will prolong flower a bit (depending on at which point the roots were exposed, how much was exposed, the turnover rate, and other contributing factors such as air/water/nutrient quality and concentration  )


Yeah, the roots kind of exposed themselves. I think the are saying, 'fuck man, give us a bigger pot!' LOL



theloadeddragon said:


> beautiful nugs though bro.... beautiful


thanks man! 



liljheazy said:


> very nice!


cheers bud! 



Mammath said:


> Looking great Snowy.
> It's getting quite full in there
> Colas are coming along nicely mate.


Thanks mamm.....getting full indeed mate. It's an increasignly wonderful site everyday when I open the door to my room. And the smell!......mmmmmmmm  I really need a new carbon filter!

I've not said much about the blue cheese to date. It's been pretty quiet in the background so far......but I think this strain could be making the headlines next update. They are not going to be massive yielders, but that classic cheesey smell is really strating to come through and I love it!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

Im starting to crave that smell....... makes me hungry!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 11, 2009)

Look forward to the blue cheese update, dont hide 'em away lol.
This is when taking pics becomes fun 
I reckon your the type of grower that no matter what strain you put ya hands to... it looks good.
Had ya picked from the start


----------



## Wemp (Oct 11, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Look forward to the blue cheese update, dont hide 'em away lol.
> This is when taking pics becomes fun
> I reckon your the type of grower that no matter what strain you put ya hands to... it looks good.
> Had ya picked from the start


 
Ha lets see em!!!

Your right mam he probably is


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 11, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Look forward to the blue cheese update, dont hide 'em away lol.
> This is when taking pics becomes fun
> I reckon your the type of grower that no matter what strain you put ya hands to... it looks good.
> Had ya picked from the start





Wemp said:


> Ha lets see em!!!
> 
> Your right mam he probably is


hahaha, well you're both wrong......you should of seen my last grow. It was very ugly! Hermies, spider mites, fungus gnats! Immature seeds in the bud which were a nightmare to remove, all spliffs tasted of seed! Nasty shit!

This grow is quite different.....COCO! 

More on the BC next update!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 11, 2009)

I think i'm gonna go coco next coz everyone seems to rave about it and i wanna give it a go, its all about the learning and improving lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah, do it oscar mate, you won't regret it man. Just need to follow a coco feeding schedule and you can't go wrong.

If we don't make some fuck ups along the way, we would never learn or improve. It's all part of the process eh?!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 11, 2009)

Too right, I've been growing a relatively short time and i've improved with every plant coz when i make a mistake i try not to make again. the best thing i've learnt is to top at the tenth node, it works a treat for me lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 13, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Too right, I've been growing a relatively short time and i've improved with every plant coz when i make a mistake i try not to make again. the best thing i've learnt is to top at the tenth node, it works a treat for me lol


tenth node eh? You get good results for sure man. I've never counted where I top mine to be honest. I just kinda go for it when they look ready. I actually try and FIM, but whatever....it's all topping really and many gardners do it to many types of plants to increase brachning and yields. My girlfriend's dad tops and then seriously lollipos his greenhouse tomatoes, to concentrate all the plants energy on a few key branches. I want a greenhouse sooooo badly!!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 13, 2009)

10 week update folks.......hope you enjoy! 

So let's start with the Blue Cheese.....these are so sticky and so stinky!!....we really need scratch n snff to do these the justice they deserve......but any cheese growers will know what I'm talking about.......I also need to upload some high res photos to do the stickiness justice, but I need to decide how I want to do that first.....I don't like using photobucket or similar file shares, but I might have to.

But anyway, let me introduce.........The Blue Cheese!

This one is quite stretchy, always was in veg as well. It is a very dark green, always has been. I'm expecting a low yield high potency with this pheno.







The other two BC phenos I have are much more bushy.....here is one of them.....hig res really needed!!







here's those three BC buds again with a big long unruly TW branch tied down behind them making a nice backdrop......







My 3 TW on the right side closest to my wall fan......













I can get the best TW bud pics as they are closest to my door and not directly under the HPS.....but again, high res pics really needed here.......













and here we have just a couple of group shots.....













I'll have a think about the high res photos and how I might handle it securely.....and hopefully for the 5 week 12/12 update I can give you some proper sticky bud shots!! 

Right guys.......I really need to do some work!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

sweet hey zues man they've packed on some weight since last update, really pumped! nice work man! a high res camera would be a boon but still they look gorgeous as is.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet hey zues man they've packed on some weight since last update, really pumped! nice work man! a high res camera would be a boon but still they look gorgeous as is.


cheers don buddy, yeah, packing on the weight now. I actually came down in my feed this week too. Flushed at a really low 1.0 EC and then came back at em with 1.4 today. I was seeing some very slight burn in the tips and I wanted to knock that on the head quick smart. I'll go back to 1.6 next feed probably, or maybe 1.4 again, depending on how they look in a couple days time. You should see them full res though man.....totally amazing!! I'm thinking about what to do still.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 13, 2009)

Just bumping the pics.....



SnowWhite said:


> 10 week update folks.......hope you enjoy!
> 
> So let's start with the Blue Cheese.....these are so sticky and so stinky!!....we really need scratch n snff to do these the justice they deserve......but any cheese growers will know what I'm talking about.......I also need to upload some high res photos to do the stickiness justice, but I need to decide how I want to do that first.....I don't like using photobucket or similar file shares, but I might have to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mammath (Oct 13, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> cheers don buddy, yeah, packing on the weight now. I actually came down in my feed this week too. Flushed at a really low 1.0 EC and then came back at em with 1.4 today. I was seeing some very slight burn in the tips and I wanted to knock that on the head quick smart. I'll go back to 1.6 next feed probably, or maybe 1.4 again, depending on how they look in a couple days time. You should see them full res though man.....totally amazing!! I'm thinking about what to do still.


Just keep getting the basics right Snowy.
That's all it takes to grow good buds.
... and the genes this weed is made from today will do the rest
F*cking A1 bro'! pass it on!
This plot is kick'n it! 


Edit: I knew it fucking would


----------



## Mammath (Oct 13, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> I can get the best TW bud pics as they are closest to my door and not directly under the HPS.....but again, high res pics really needed here.......


Damn Snowy... there's a new Sheriff in town... and her names TW 

Lovely.

I think you have the Ropey pheno. Lock the doors


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 13, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Just keep getting the basics right Snowy.
> That's all it takes to grow good buds.
> ... and the genes this weed is made from today will do the rest
> F*cking A1 bro'! pass it on!
> ...


much appreciated dude, seriously, thanks.......'plot'.......I like that! ....here man, I rolled an amensia haze one especially for you buddy.............

But you hit the nail on the head man, it has so much is to do with quality F1 genetics. Breeding is the next step for me, but I need a little more space to do it properly and really grow out loads of seeds to find the best phenos to then cross. I don't see the point in doing it otherwise. Why bother when there are plenty of experienced breeders who will do all that for us...and do it well!

My mrs thinks I'm a crazy scientist already with all my nutes, meter and feeding notes. I tell her it's not very complicated, but she doesn't believe me. God knows what she'd think if I started breeding as well. I imagine the first complaint would be, 'too many plants!!!!!!'

Thanks for your comments though mamm.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet hey zues man they've packed on some weight since last update, really pumped! nice work man! a high res camera would be a boon but still they look gorgeous as is.


some sticky black hash in the bong for you don mate!  cos I can't rep you!! damn it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

man i want some sticky black gooey delicious creamy intoxicating wait what damnit... 

enjoy!!!


----------



## bender420 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Butters,

Everything is looking good bud. I wish I could taste some of that blue cheese. 

Anyhow, now that you are almost done with the coco grow, I have a question. What would be your thoughts on doing exactly what you did except using ebb n flow? Do you think that might work better, and also might be less work? 

I ask because currently I am growing in coco, pretty much doing what you are doing except its ebb n flow, so I am curious on your thoughts on this.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 13, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Hey Butters,
> 
> Everything is looking good bud. I wish I could taste some of that blue cheese.
> 
> ...


Butters??? eh? Too many bongs today was it! LOL


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 13, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Damn Snowy... there's a new Sheriff in town... and her names TW
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> I think you have the Ropey pheno. Lock the doors


cheers man. I have two trainwrecks that are like this. The third TW is a little more compact and a lot less unruly. No super cropping was required, unlike the other two! They needed some serious bondage.

I sure hope you are right mate.


----------



## Wemp (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful man! thats all i gotta say


----------



## bender420 (Oct 13, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Butters??? eh? Too many bongs today was it! LOL



HAHahahahahah  

I am trippin balls. Ohh shit, this is funny as hell. 

My bad dude, i was reading butters post right before I wrote in your thread. 

Seriously I am laughing so hard right now. hahaha.


----------



## bender420 (Oct 13, 2009)

lol i cannot stop laughing, thanks to my friends outdoor bubblegum. 

seriously though can you give me your thoughts on coco and hydro.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome SnowWhite just awesome


----------



## Mammath (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Snowy, how ya clones doing in the coco?
Mine are going great guns.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice garden. *pulls up a chair*


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 14, 2009)

Wemp said:


> Beautiful man! thats all i gotta say


Thanks wemp! 



bender420 said:


> lol i cannot stop laughing, thanks to my friends outdoor bubblegum.
> 
> seriously though can you give me your thoughts on coco and hydro.


LOL...bubblegum is so nice too! Not had any of that for ages.

I can't give you my thoughts on traditional hydro methods as I've never grown that way. Coco, on the other hand, well, I just think it is amazing!! Highly recommended......'nuff said!!!



oscaroscar said:


> Awesome SnowWhite just awesome


Thanks oscar buddy! I want to be where you're at man. Few more weeks! 



SpruceZeus said:


> Nice garden. *pulls up a chair*


thanks and welcome friend!.....have a toke on this.......


Nice one fellas, great to have you all following long...............pass it round!

One of my favourite tunes by the chems....the battle weapon remix of course......turn up the sub for this one chaps!

[youtube]YUlOYHx7FDw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 14, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Snowy, how ya clones doing in the coco?
> Mine are going great guns.


They are going slowly to be honest, but that's how I wanted it. My temps have been low, the medium has been pretty damp (from that layer of vermiculite I had) and the clones rooted down into it. I just left them in my tent for two weeks, checked on them maybe twice. I've taken them out of that tray now and removed the dome. Few more days and I expect to see the young buds start to die and new growth should come in. Everything is going to schedule and I will cloning in coco all the time from now on. I could of got them going quicker if I took the cuts earlier and kept them warmer etc, but getting them going quickly was not part of the plan.......I still have 6 weeks before my flowering room is free again. Should be perfect!!


----------



## bender420 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks snowy for your input. 

Sorry if this is written in the thread already. I only know bout hydro, i don't even know how to grow in soil. Anyhow can you tell how often did you feed them, and how much water did you give them. 

Since I am going to only be doing ~2 large plants per 600W light, I was thinking about just hand feeding / watering them in coco. But I am completely lost on how to hand feed / water them in coco. With 1 flood a day in coco, i do feel that ebb n flow might be unnecessary.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 14, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Thanks snowy for your input.
> 
> Sorry if this is written in the thread already. I only know bout hydro, i don't even know how to grow in soil. Anyhow can you tell how often did you feed them, and how much water did you give them.
> 
> Since I am going to only be doing ~2 large plants per 600W light, I was thinking about just hand feeding / watering them in coco. But I am completely lost on how to hand feed / water them in coco. With 1 flood a day in coco, i do feel that ebb n flow might be unnecessary.


It is in the thread, but it's easy to tell you again and I don't mind.....I'm in 4L pots and they drink 1L of water every two days. so 500ml a day. Plus I flush once every 7-10 days. Watering by hand is a piece of cake and I like giving them the personal attention as well. You can easily run drippers with coco, Mammath has a dripper ring and automated irrigation growing in coco, you might want to check out his grow....it is awesome! Ebb and flow? I don't see how that could apply to coco anyway. Drippers or manual watering are your two options. Good luck!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

crackin tune snowy and really healthy lookin clones too! a little later than i normally take them but no reason not to in fact i might even take a snip off my larger querkle to keep the pheno! 

cheers!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 14, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> crackin tune snowy and really healthy lookin clones too! a little later than i normally take them but no reason not to in fact i might even take a snip off my larger querkle to keep the pheno!
> 
> cheers!


gotta love the early chemical brothers........

do it man.....clone it....I think I saw mared succesfully clone from a 5 week flowering plant, no reason why you couldn't do it too, just takes a little long to get her veg back on, but if keeping the genetics is a priority it has to be done! 

Some funkier shit!!!!......more battle weapons. I've totally killed these tunes on my decks man.....got digital copies now....hehe


[youtube]a6XmMpF3ebk&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2009)

I've taken clones at 3 1/2 weeks 12/12 and they seemed to be ok but you get some weird growth, mine had single bladed leaves with no serations but once they've grown 4 or 5 nodes they'll go back to normal. they took ages to root though, nearly 3 weeks. they look nice and healthy good job man


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks os! I wonder if there is a point in flowering when a cutting would not root and totally fail? I reckon as long as the plant is healthy and green, you could get away with it at any point, would just take a bit more time like you say.


----------



## bender420 (Oct 14, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> It is in the thread, but it's easy to tell you again and I don't mind.....I'm in 4L pots and they drink 1L of water every two days. so 500ml a day. Plus I flush once every 7-10 days. Watering by hand is a piece of cake and I like giving them the personal attention as well. You can easily run drippers with coco, Mammath has a dripper ring and automated irrigation growing in coco, you might want to check out his grow....it is awesome! Ebb and flow? I don't see how that could apply to coco anyway. Drippers or manual watering are your two options. Good luck!



A lot of the information I started with was from a friend. It wasn't my idea to do coco in ebb n flow anyways. I think I might just switch over to hand feeding. 

So you feed them nutes every day in .5 liter water or do you feed them once a week. 

I need your opinion on one other thing. Is the speed of growing in coco comparable to to a regular ebb n flow setup. I know coco should be faster than soil but how close is the speed compare to some basic hydro setups if everything else is the same.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 14, 2009)

bender420 said:


> A lot of the information I started with was from a friend. It wasn't my idea to do coco in ebb n flow anyways. I think I might just switch over to hand feeding.
> 
> So you feed them nutes every day in .5 liter water or do you feed them once a week.
> 
> I need your opinion on one other thing. Is the speed of growing in coco comparable to to a regular ebb n flow setup. I know coco should be faster than soil but how close is the speed compare to some basic hydro setups if everything else is the same.


dude, like I said, I don't know about ebb n flow, never grown that way or any other traditonal hyrdo method so I can't compare it.

yep, I feed them every watering. 1L every other day. Like I said, hand watering or drippers for coco as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

I am so eagerly watching for the cured product of your trainwreck!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 15, 2009)

hey man nice pics. are they almost done?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 15, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I am so eagerly watching for the cured product of your trainwreck!


I am eager for that end product too man!!! should be just lovely by x-mas time. 



ZEN MASTER said:


> hey man nice pics. are they almost done?


thanks man.......no, I wish. about half way though. I'm at around 5 weeks now, so another 4-7 weeks, depending on how they mature. They will not be chopped until all calyxes are phat and swollen.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 15, 2009)

So when you took your clones you left them in 12/12 for 2 weeks? No wonder they continued to bud.
I took mine about the same stage as you but wacked them straight into 24hr light.
If you take them once they've been in 12/12 for a bit they need to go into a 24hr light schedule to stop the flowering.
By the time your ready for yours to go back in they will have crazy growth dude but I recommend 24 hr light to help them reveg from where there at now.
You certainly won't need to fim those babies because they'll shoot out all over the place once they get started again.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> So when you took your clones you left them in 12/12 for 2 weeks? No wonder they continued to bud.
> I took mine about the same stage as you but wacked them straight into 24hr light.
> If you take them once they've been in 12/12 for a bit they need to go into a 24hr light schedule to stop the flowering.
> By the time your ready for yours to go back in they will have crazy growth dude but I recommend 24 hr light to help them reveg from where there at now.
> You certainly won't need to fim those babies because they'll shoot out all over the place once they get started again.


I took my clones at 3 weeks and put them on 18/6......as always. Never 12/12 for clones. Must of misunderstood dude. And I guess 24 hours makes sense, but I like to shut things down for a bit each day, so I've never run for 24 hours. But yeah, they will take off real quick any day now. I just want them to pack those small pots full of roots then I'll pot them up.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

5 weeks flowering update........and some higher res pics 

Group shot......







Trainwreck.....







Trainwreck main branch with BC to the left.....







SSH.......













And my very sticky and very smelly Blue Cheese.


----------



## jewbag (Oct 16, 2009)

good shit!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking stellar!!!

Out of curiosity, which seedbanks SSH is that?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

jewbag said:


> good shit!!


cheers mate....and welcome to RIU! 



SpruceZeus said:


> Looking stellar!!!
> 
> Out of curiosity, which seedbanks SSH is that?


Thanks zeus man....It's the greenhouse SSH.....TW is also greenhouse but the BC is from buddha.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 16, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> I took my clones at 3 weeks and put them on 18/6......as always. Never 12/12 for clones. Must of misunderstood dude. And I guess 24 hours makes sense, but I like to shut things down for a bit each day, so I've never run for 24 hours. But yeah, they will take off real quick any day now. I just want them to pack those small pots full of roots then I'll pot them up.


Yeah must have... didn't make sense to me but those clones are all bud so it didn't figure.
18/6 is good and will break that flowering cycle in time, but maybe up the light a bit to 20/4 to really show 'em who's boss lol.

Really, really, nice colas forming mate.
Loving this grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

man high res weed looks lush snowy i have to say they are some fine colas for 5 weeks man. you've got this nailed down tight.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yeah must have... didn't make sense to me but those clones are all bud so it didn't figure.
> 18/6 is good and will break that flowering cycle in time, but maybe up the light a bit to 20/4 to really show 'em who's boss lol.
> 
> Really, really, nice colas forming mate.
> Loving this grow


thanks mamm, coming on good eh?! I'm loving this grow too.....LOL

good idea on the 20/4.....gonna go adjust my timer now.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man high res weed looks lush snowy i have to say they are some fine colas for 5 weeks man. you've got this nailed down tight.


cheers don.........I'm amazed at the progress to be honest and how they are filling in. I can see calyxes swelling already and it makes me very excited.....and also a little impatient!!! My patience improves with each grow though and I feel like I can really let these go as long as they need and deserve. There will be little to no early sampling. Just peak time harvesting is what I'm aiming for, for the finest quality end product. If any decent weed or hash comes my way (which is quite rare), I buy it, even if I don't need it at the moment. I need to keep myself well stocked so I can control my urge to snip branches. Espeically in a couple of weeks time, I will be literally drooling all over them! hahahaha!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]NDmeMjsV35U[/youtube]




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDmeMjsV35U


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

Great pics man. Your SSH is frosty as hell it looks like you've got a keeper. Mine has only just started getting frosty at almost 9 weeks.
Very impressive, very impressive


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Great pics man. Your SSH is frosty as hell it looks like you've got a keeper. Mine has only just started getting frosty at almost 9 weeks.
> Very impressive, very impressive


cheers for the comments oscar....I have the same SSH pheno as you too dude. One of them anyway. The tall stretchy skinny one in the corner, with the two branches. Very little frosting so far. But the colas are going to very long and fat. I'm sure this one is going to take at least 12 weeks and the frosting will come eventually. This is actually what I'm looking for as an SSH keeper. A proper sativa hazey smoke with a rushy head high! That's what SSH is all about for me. But I'll be glad of the variety, with the other phenos I have. Then there is the trainwreck and BC as well.....mmmmm.

I don't think I mentioned that this is my first proper multi strain grow. I've only ever grown a room full of the same stuff before, with one small exception that I don't really count, as it was just a disastrous grow. So, I'm doubley excited about this one as I've never had so much variety!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

you ever thinking of going perpetual?? its easy enough. n there's no more buying weed!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

I was gonna do the perpetual thing but i'm not really a heavy smoker so what i grow lasts me unless i'm skint lol. If i smoke an 8th a week i'd be surprised


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you ever thinking of going perpetual?? its easy enough. n there's no more buying weed!!!


that's what I'm trying to get back to. I've managed it before on like 2 cycles, but then my grow went to shit, bad genetics, bad growing, maybe both, IDK......and mites!!! So I shut down for a bit to regroup. Got my new tent for vegging (I was in a crappy cupboard before) and cleaned up my act in the flowering room. So that's where I am now. When my current lot are harvested, I will move the contents of my tent down to my shed and start the cycle again. Or I might think about starting some new beans. I like to change things up. But the cycle will keep going.....that's the plan anyway. If I can keep on top of that, I would have more than even I could smoke for sure. But I don't mind having a BIG stash in jars getting a proper cure.



oscaroscar said:


> I was gonna do the perpetual thing but i'm not really a heavy smoker so what i grow lasts me unless i'm skint lol. If i smoke an 8th a week i'd be surprised


1/8th a week!.......I wish!! 1/8th a day more like.......LOL.....!

But I have been making more of an effort recently to try and smoke less, enjoy it more!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

aye to be honest im the same i smoke maybe a couple of bowls through the week on a night to wind down n maybe a teenth to an 8th at the weekend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah a big stash in jars curing is the name of the game! lol id never be able to see off all that i grow. id be a comatose wreck. been there did 8 years toking like it was going out of fashion. I have a much more full life now i dont smoke like a chimney.

not bashing those that chose to live the stoner life i just couldn't do it anymore, the life of not worrying about tomorrow hit home. i owed about 13k and was living in a shared house in the ghetto pissing my life up the wall.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

fuck that was a bit much lol sorry i ramble a bit sometimes..


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck that was a bit much lol sorry i ramble a bit sometimes..


 
go on man, have a bong, it's Friday!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

love too but im still at graft till 4. then its playing out time


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> love too but im still at graft till 4. then its playing out time


good lad, very disciplined!  F*ck it.....I'm gonna roll a joint!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> 5 weeks flowering update........and some higher res pics
> 
> Group shot......
> 
> ...


bump.................................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

love the trainwreck towering over the lot at the back lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

I used to spend all my time on the piss an sniff and before that i was a bit of a raver doing pills all the time but i kinda grew out of it. now i work all the fucking time and ain't got the time or constitution for it, i do 65 to 70 hours a week FFS. I frigging hate being an adult lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

hahaha i do the 9-5 and keep the kid alive. your only as old as the woman your feelin ozzy mate. all my hard earned pennies go into my debt i skim a little of the top to have a release now n then. or id be out there with the rest of the twats getting lairy n havin a punchup in the bigg market.

anyway im off for a pint

have a good weekend fellas


----------



## showtime2525 (Oct 16, 2009)

looking good my friend


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd love 9 to 5 i'm more of a 5:30 to 20:30 FFS


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha i do the 9-5 and keep the kid alive. your only as old as the woman your feelin ozzy mate. all my hard earned pennies go into my debt i skim a little of the top to have a release now n then. or id be out there with the rest of the twats getting lairy n havin a punchup in the bigg market.
> 
> anyway im off for a pint
> 
> have a good weekend fellas


dude, i really dig the way yall talk over there. as far as the slang.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 16, 2009)

SNOW!!!! dam man that looks dam good man. and the lighting absolutely compliments the buds and the way they looked dipped in sugar. and the cheese, oh man the cheese looks delicious. how long till they are done? because the pistils are white but it's covered with trichs. pretty!!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## SciensWiz (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW snow those are some beautiful plants. I am realllly interested to see how that blue cheese turns out when the calyxes fatten up. Your gals are lookin super healthy, I bet that cheese really puts up a stink. What does that stuff smell like exactly?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 17, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> SNOW!!!! dam man that looks dam good man. and the lighting absolutely compliments the buds and the way they looked dipped in sugar. and the cheese, oh man the cheese looks delicious. how long till they are done? because the pistils are white but it's covered with trichs. pretty!!!
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


cheers Zen, there's still way to go yet. But I'm loving the frosting! So pretty  I'm thinking four weeks minimum for some of them, more for others, but we'll see.



SciensWiz said:


> WOW snow those are some beautiful plants. I am realllly interested to see how that blue cheese turns out when the calyxes fatten up. Your gals are lookin super healthy, I bet that cheese really puts up a stink. What does that stuff smell like exactly?


Thanks wiz, good to have you on board mate! 

The BC stinks yes, new filter is going in place tomorrow as my current one is waaaayyyy to old and it's just not doing the job anymore. The cheese smells really strong and skunky, fruity and skunky. One of them is VERY sweet smelling, rather than that kind of musky smell you can get.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 17, 2009)

did you take clones from that blue cheese? That looks like a keeper too


----------



## SciensWiz (Oct 17, 2009)

Mmmmm sounds good. Looks like you are giving them just what they need right now. I dont think they could look any better at this point..


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 18, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> did you take clones from that blue cheese? That looks like a keeper too


sure did  Got clones of them all. I was going to select a couple of keepers, but at the moment, they all look like keepers to me, so I may just run the exact same strains/phenos again using all my clones next run. Or I may elimnate 3 and grow 6 slightly bigger ones....IDK yet.



SciensWiz said:


> Mmmmm sounds good. Looks like you are giving them just what they need right now. I dont think they could look any better at this point..


That's what I'm aiming for. Just trying to give them what they need. It seems a lot easier to do that in coco to be honest. Thanks for your comments though man. Much appreciated.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2009)

Are you gonna put a couple of new strains in your next grow, for variety? My next grow is gonna be just one strain and the one after that is gonna be just one too. I'll still have variety to smoke though JF and SSH and then cheese and a while after that psychosis mmmm. I can't freakin wait lmao


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 19, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Are you gonna put a couple of new strains in your next grow, for variety? My next grow is gonna be just one strain and the one after that is gonna be just one too. I'll still have variety to smoke though JF and SSH and then cheese and a while after that psychosis mmmm. I can't freakin wait lmao


probably not next one, I'll stick with my current strain selection for now, but the one after I will mix things up a bit and get some more beans. Not sure what yet. Depends on my house situation as I may be moving house next year, so I'll need to plan carefully around that.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 19, 2009)

So I spent a good hour in my room this morning just doing some much needed jobs. The last couple of weeks I've done very little except water/feed them, but I needed to get in amongst the plants today to sort them out. Little bit of cola management here and there. I got totally covered in sticky reason reaching and stretching between my plants. I need a shower cos my entire arms just stink of skunk! hehehe! 

I trimmed off some dieing lower leaves but the main job was securing my SSH colas. The two biguns. As they are on the very far side of my room with lots of plants in the way, this was not easy. But it had to be done as they were starting to fall over and blocking light to other buds. I put a couple of hooks in the wall and tied both branches twice. Once to the central stake, then tied them back to the hooks on the wall, so they get really good support now. This extra support should help them get nice a fat, plus I'm getting better light down the long branches. They will be nearly 2 foot long each by the time they're done.

I had to raise my lights a bit more as well for the first time in a couple of weeks. Firstly to get light to the tops of the SSH branches or they were in shadow and secondly, I was seeing some bleaching on the buds/leaves directly under my HPS, so I've backed it off a bit.

No time for pics today I'm afraid and my hands were just too sticky to touch my camera anyway, but I'll get pics for the week 11 update tomorrow.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 19, 2009)

So I spent a good hour in my room this morning just doing some much needed jobs.
Bullshit you were just admiring lol. 
The last couple of weeks I've done very little except water/feed them, that's all they need, but I needed to get in amongst the plants today to sort them out. Sniffing?
Little bit of cola management here and there. I love that job. 
I got totally covered in sticky resin reaching and stretching between my plants. Too many plants haha!
I need a shower cos my entire arms just stink of skunk! hehehe! 
Not a bad thing, just makes you attract male skunks haha!
 
I trimmed off some dieing lower leaves but the main job was securing my SSH colas. The two biguns. As they are on the very far side of my room with lots of plants in the way, this was not easy. Too many plants!

But it had to be done as they were starting to fall over and blocking light to other buds. I put a couple of hooks in the wall and tied both branches twice. LST is friend 
Once to the central stake, then tied them back to the hooks on the wall, so they get really good support now. This extra support should help them get nice a fat, plus I'm getting better light down the long branches.
Oh bring it on! 
They will be nearly 2 foot long each by the time they're done.
Look forward to that.

I had to raise my lights a bit more as well for the first time in a couple of weeks.
So you should. 
Firstly to get light to the tops of the SSH branches or they were in shadow and secondly, I was seeing some bleaching on the buds/leaves directly under my HPS, so I've backed it off a bit.
Bleaching is the first sign of good light lol.

No time for pics today I'm afraid and my hands were just too sticky to touch my camera anyway, but I'll get pics for the week 11 update tomorrow.[/QUOTE]

I like to look after my camera too you tease!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

swarfega lads! famous for removing grease oil and resin!!! lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> So I spent a good hour in my room this morning just doing some much needed jobs.
> Bullshit you were just admiring lol.
> The last couple of weeks I've done very little except water/feed them, that's all they need, but I needed to get in amongst the plants today to sort them out. Sniffing?
> Little bit of cola management here and there. I love that job.
> ...


I like to look after my camera too you tease![/QUOTE]

LOL mamm.....you're on form today mate. No time for really admiring my plants this morning, only the smell! I was too busy trying not to burn my head leaning under my HPS to reach the SSH. I sweated a LOT and my back now hurts as well. Thank f*ck for my 45mm tubing I use to reach the pots when I'm watering. It's like having a massive long wand on the end of the watering can and it saves my back every time.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> swarfega lads! famous for removing grease oil and resin!!! lol


yeah man, I need to get some off my mate. He works at a scrap yard and I can get a big vat of the stuff off him. Be very handy come harvest time too.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 19, 2009)

i'm glad you got some clones off of them. better safe than sorry. i can't tell you how many times i would grow some of my seeds i've saved and come up with a gem, but i didn't take anty clones and none of my bags of seeds are lebeled. so awesome job man.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2009)

I know what you mean about getting caked in resin i did last week when i belatedly put some netting up, i stunk at work the next day lmao
looking forward to the new pics


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 19, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> i'm glad you got some clones off of them. better safe than sorry. i can't tell you how many times i would grow some of my seeds i've saved and come up with a gem, but i didn't take anty clones and none of my bags of seeds are lebeled. so awesome job man.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


cheers zen. I like to take cuts so I can keep the genes going at least a couple of grows. I don't keep mothers, but will take cuts off each plant early in flower, so just keeping the cycle going.



oscaroscar said:


> I know what you mean about getting caked in resin i did last week when i belatedly put some netting up, i stunk at work the next day lmao
> looking forward to the new pics


LOL......stinking work out like a skunky pot pouri. Good stuff.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 19, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> LOL mamm.....you're on form today mate. No time for really admiring my plants this morning, only the smell! I was too busy trying not to burn my head leaning under my HPS to reach the SSH. I sweated a LOT and my back now hurts as well. Thank f*ck for my 45mm tubing I use to reach the pots when I'm watering. It's like having a massive long wand on the end of the watering can and it saves my back every time.


haha sorry mate I was really wide last night and being a typical Aus' larrikin 
First warm day for a while here, and it got to 35C in the workshop.
So I got home and had a few lagers, few sav' blancs, and a lot of kush.
Great combination but not maybe for posting.
Good idea with the wand though, anything to save the ol' back.
Looking forward to your next lot of pics.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 20, 2009)

Mammath said:


> haha sorry mate I was really wide last night and being a typical Aus' larrikin
> First warm day for a while here, and it got to 35C in the workshop.
> So I got home and had a few lagers, few sav' blancs, and a lot of kush.
> Great combination but not maybe for posting.
> ...


no worries mate, it's all good..........u made me chuckle 

35 deg C.....getting HOT! We're very close to having our first frost now.

Pics coming up next!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 20, 2009)

Not much to say after yesterday's update. Pics will do the talking.......


----------



## Mammath (Oct 20, 2009)

hahha... it was meant to be humorous...

Wow fantasitic Snowy.
Made my night mate.
It's cola time over at your crib tonight!
They are, and will be even more, magnificent.
Those SSH are just getting started...Oh Lord!
The TW looks nasty+
Good work soldier


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

drop dead puuuurdy man really uniform bar the 2 kick ass colas...


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 20, 2009)

Mammath said:


> hahha... it was meant to be humorous...
> 
> Wow fantasitic Snowy.
> Made my night mate.
> ...


Thanks buddy. Yes sir, it's cola time alright! hehehe.....not even 6 weeks yet. Imagine that SSH after another 4-6 weeks 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> drop dead puuuurdy man really uniform bar the 2 kick ass colas...


LOL....kinda the odd one out aint she!

But that's my kind of odd!!


----------



## mv400 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am literally drooling


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 20, 2009)

looking very frosty


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 20, 2009)

Those are gonna be some sugary sweet sativas


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2009)

mv400 said:


> I am literally drooling





liljheazy said:


> looking very frosty





donkeyote said:


> Those are gonna be some sugary sweet sativas


 
cheers fellas!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2009)

was down in my room this morning drinking my coffee, having a smoke and watching my plants grow. and I decided to have a head count.

Just FYI......There's around 42-44 main branches/colas. Nice!  Some are obviously bigger and fatter than others, but there is no popcorn in that count. There should be very little popcorn anyway as I think I got most of it off in the earlier trim jobs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

FUCK YEAAAAH 42 colas!!!! youll be rolling in bud come xmas man!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> FUCK YEAAAAH 42 colas!!!! youll be rolling in bud come xmas man!


hehehehe, yeah dude....that's the plan! Happy f*ckin' xmas!!  Can't wait to have my jars all full again like yours! They are all clean and empty right now, just waiting for nice nugs to cure!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

me too man i've got 13 babes in the tent due 7 days before xmas but ill be toking well cured querkle and cheese over the xmas period. how long till yours get the chop ? cant be much further? you'll be toking well cured *Super Silver Haze, Blue Cheese and Trainwreck

hmmmmm merry xmas 
*


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> me too man i've got 13 babes in the tent due 7 days before xmas but ill be toking well cured querkle and cheese over the xmas period. how long till yours get the chop ? cant be much further? you'll be toking well cured *Super Silver Haze, Blue Cheese and Trainwreck
> 
> hmmmmm merry xmas
> *


well I'll be 6 weeks flowering end of this week. So at least another 3 weeks I think. Depends how much they swell and mature in that time I guess. I want big fat swollen calyxes though man. My big tall SSH is going to go longest, 4-6 more weeks for that one I reckon.

Like you say though, nice and tastey, month long cured bud for x-mas. Yummy!! Your cheese and querkle will be tasting amazing by then too man. Shame we can't swap some up. I'll try and save my bubble hash making till just before x-mas as well, so I'll have a real collection of fine smokeables. Gonna get that vape we were talking about a while back too, same as mamms. Asking the the mrs to get it for me for my birthday and x-mas, as my birthday is v close to x-mas. Happy days, can't wait!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

birthday xmas vape bubble and 42 colas. you have been a good boy this year hahahaha


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> birthday xmas vape bubble and 42 colas. you have been a good boy this year hahahaha


hahahaha, yeah man. Quite a wish list for santa eh? LOL


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 21, 2009)

what's going on snow. man those pics are very impressive. and you have 42 of 'em, wow! they look like they are going to be super easy to trim and the calyxes aren't even really swollen yet. i bet you can't hardly wait for that to done, because i would be so ready for it to be done. excellent.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

my current run of luck ill be getting a lump of coal


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my current run of luck ill be getting a lump of coal


why do you say that man?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> what's going on snow. man those pics are very impressive. and you have 42 of 'em, wow! they look like they are going to be super easy to trim and the calyxes aren't even really swollen yet. i bet you can't hardly wait for that to done, because i would be so ready for it to be done. excellent.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


hey zen.....thanks buddy. yep, around 42 (or so) just counting what is sticking up through my canopy. There is not much below it though, I made sure of that early on! 

The waiting gets harder by the day man, you know it. Not having much of weed stash at the moment is making the wait even harder. But I'm hanging on in there determined to do what is right by my plants. I want to harvest 42 mature and swollen colas!! Not just 38 cos I couldn't control myself and snipped some early!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> my current run of luck ill be getting a lump of coal


not with that cheesey stash you have mate. Your luck's well in. Any news on your air pots btw?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 21, 2009)

right in bro, it seems priorities sometimes get bent a little when the stash is low. but hang in there slugger.LOL. but really that's why on my next run i gotta do a perpetual screen. because i dont like being on E in between harvest cause my will is weak and i'll get into it way before it's properly cured, really before the jar lid is screwed on. so i know where you are coming from. i hate that feeling of knowing you would have had x amount of great bud if you would not have smoked most of it when it was just good bud. i remember around the time i first started growing, when i was only growing like one, or two plants at a time(how naive), but one time after i had smoked everthing in my JAR, that's right one jar(how naive). well i had like almost a month till the next batch was done. well about three weeks went by and i came across a piece of bud, about enough for a good bowl full. well long story short, it was way better. and after i finished the bowl i was HIGH, not high like i was on the rest, but HIGH. so yea i know the feeling bro.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## weedyweedy (Oct 21, 2009)

cant wait to hear about the smoke report on trainwreck


----------



## mv400 (Oct 22, 2009)

I used to smoke only trainwreck while I was living in California. Such a nice smoke, not a trippy high. I remember one of my friends couldn't sit still, we ended up walking along the coast. Yep, on some people it has energizing effect  Hmm, I think I will be ordering trainwreck seeds for my next grow


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 22, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> right in bro, it seems priorities sometimes get bent a little when the stash is low. but hang in there slugger.LOL. but really that's why on my next run i gotta do a perpetual screen. because i dont like being on E in between harvest cause my will is weak and i'll get into it way before it's properly cured, really before the jar lid is screwed on. so i know where you are coming from. i hate that feeling of knowing you would have had x amount of great bud if you would not have smoked most of it when it was just good bud. i remember around the time i first started growing, when i was only growing like one, or two plants at a time(how naive), but one time after i had smoked everthing in my JAR, that's right one jar(how naive). well i had like almost a month till the next batch was done. well about three weeks went by and i came across a piece of bud, about enough for a good bowl full. well long story short, it was way better. and after i finished the bowl i was HIGH, not high like i was on the rest, but HIGH. so yea i know the feeling bro.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


I hear ya bro......the all important cure. That's what it's all about. It's what makes those really smooth and tastey bong rips.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 22, 2009)

Just a quick bump. There will be no week 6 flowering update this weekend as I'm away again. But my 12 week update next week will be MASSIVE!!!



SnowWhite said:


> Not much to say after yesterday's update. Pics will do the talking.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> why do you say that man?


haha zen ive had a lot of misfortune a nd alot of it down to my own stupidity... mould havin to recorate and various things breaking down. im nto really expecting a bad xmas. it could only get better from here out!


SnowWhite said:


> hey zen.....thanks buddy. yep, around 42 (or so) just counting what is sticking up through my canopy. There is not much below it though, I made sure of that early on!
> 
> The waiting gets harder by the day man, you know it. Not having much of weed stash at the moment is making the wait even harder. But I'm hanging on in there determined to do what is right by my plants. I want to harvest 42 mature and swollen colas!! Not just 38 cos I couldn't control myself and snipped some early!
> *
> ...


*naaa no news yet just the initial email saying sometime in the week starting the 19th?!?! so who knows maybe by friday but im not holding my breath lol and my next lot wont be ready to use them for about 4 weeks so im not too worried.*


ZEN MASTER said:


> right in bro, it seems priorities sometimes get bent a little when the stash is low. but hang in there slugger.LOL. but really that's why on my next run i gotta do a perpetual screen. because i dont like being on E in between harvest cause my will is weak and i'll get into it way before it's properly cured, really before the jar lid is screwed on. so i know where you are coming from. i hate that feeling of knowing you would have had x amount of great bud if you would not have smoked most of it when it was just good bud. i remember around the time i first started growing, when i was only growing like one, or two plants at a time(how naive), but one time after i had smoked everthing in my JAR, that's right one jar(how naive). well i had like almost a month till the next batch was done. well about three weeks went by and i came across a piece of bud, about enough for a good bowl full. well long story short, it was way better. and after i finished the bowl i was HIGH, not high like i was on the rest, but HIGH. so yea i know the feeling bro.
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


*
Man i know that exact revelation moment haha i put a couple of g nuggets away from a grow about 4 months back and it is compoletely different to how it was just dry. creamy thick flavourful toke hmmm i still have about half a g left im saving for a special time lol*


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah Don, I know man. Most people take early samples and I am usually no exception. But I'm gonna stay determined this time. Quick dried early buds is not my goal. Whilst they get you totally stoned, it is increasingly about the flavour and taste for me. Especially after having that dank amnesia haze from Holland, which I only finished the other day. That is my inspiration and motivation.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't usually take early samples but i have this time coz i ran out of weed and i wanted to try the different strains/phenos. The samples i took had been flowering for more than 8 weeks so it wasn't too early lol. I admire your self control coz you have some sweeet looking bud and it must be hard to keep your hands off it


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 22, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't usually take early samples but i have this time coz i ran out of weed and i wanted to try the different strains/phenos. The samples i took had been flowering for more than 8 weeks so it wasn't too early lol. I admire your self control coz you have some sweeet looking bud and it must be hard to keep your hands off it


i'll bet it is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

i totally get what you mean man i'm tolerance wise pretty much a lightweight now so its more and more about the flavour for me, and so far ive had some good strong gear but only 1 or 2 that i would call tasty. 

amnezia haze eh is thats soma right. first plant i ever grew was soma white willow. that man knows his shit i really would like to grow some more of his stuff he's a top breeder but his shit is so expensive


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 23, 2009)

not sure where that haze is from actually. It was the only haze that they had in the coffee shop. It was soooo nice though! Wish I had more!!

No time for Friday pics today. I had to water my girls in for the weekend this morning and I'm off for a weekend of mountain biking and rock climbing with my mates in the peak district. Next update on Monday....enjoy your weekends fellas!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

woop woop enjoy the weekend in the great outdoors man! im away to Scotland pike fishing!!


----------



## weedyweedy (Oct 23, 2009)

Message me for the smoke report pleeeeease


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 26, 2009)

weedyweedy said:


> Message me for the smoke report pleeeeease


no....just read my journal if you're interested.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> woop woop enjoy the weekend in the great outdoors man! im away to Scotland pike fishing!!


yeah man, love a bit of the great outdoors. Hope you had a good weekend too man. We had a wkd time. Didn't get much climbing done as it was just too wet. Didn't get much cycling done either for the same reason......horizontal driving rain! Not nice. But we did find a few nice pubs with good food and beer  and we smoked a lot of weed! LOL

My delayed 6 week flowering update is coming up real soon! Just got to get the pics off my camera.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 26, 2009)

3 months have past since I popped my beans in the coco......they've been on 12/12 just over 6 weeks now. They are all doing really great 












































Couple of higher res bud pics...........

Blue Cheese






Trainwreck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

triffids!!!!!! nice man. so close you can taste it lol yeah our weekend was pretty harsh to be honest no fish 1 bite driving wind and rain in a 5 man row boat on a loch in scotland. similar sideways rain i reckon! camping and smokin like it was going out of fashion was ace tho!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> triffids!!!!!! nice man. so close you can taste it lol yeah our weekend was pretty harsh to be honest no fish 1 bite driving wind and rain in a 5 man row boat on a loch in scotland. similar sideways rain i reckon! camping and smokin like it was going out of fashion was ace tho!


sounds v similar, minus the fishing part.......lol.....hot box in the tent was it? We did and we were so fucked up man. Good tunes, good weed and a good bong. We were sorted.


----------



## bender420 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey butters, oh shit i mean SNOW. Whats happening dog, came by to check ur stuff out. Looking very good mate. +Rep for growing stuff I would love to smoke.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 26, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Hey butters, oh shit i mean SNOW. Whats happening dog, came by to check ur stuff out. Looking very good mate. +Rep for growing stuff I would love to smoke.


LOL....cheers man.  Hope you are well buddy.


----------



## bender420 (Oct 26, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> LOL....cheers man.  Hope you are well buddy.



Everything is going well. Finally finished upgrading my grow room. I am working on doing a journal. Once i am finished u otta swing by and drop some knowledge on the young one.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 26, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Everything is going well. Finally finished upgrading my grow room. I am working on doing a journal. Once i am finished u otta swing by and drop some knowledge on the young one.


Cool stuff man. I love upgrading and tweaking my room. Every grow I change something, might just be a small change, but always something to change/modify. Look forward to your journal mate, post me a link when you get going.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> sounds v similar, minus the fishing part.......lol.....hot box in the tent was it? We did and we were so fucked up man. Good tunes, good weed and a good bong. We were sorted.



hahah yeah man nothing like being blown across the loch with the anchor down smokin a fat J in sideways rain hahaahah 

its a good job we were smokin the cheese otherwise you'd have been able to smell the dead mackerel and shark oil :S


----------



## bender420 (Oct 26, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Cool stuff man. I love upgrading and tweaking my room. Every grow I change something, might just be a small change, but always something to change/modify. Look forward to your journal mate, post me a link when you get going.



My Journal is up buddy.Hope you and Don Gin and Ton can drop by and critique my first grow.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/262209-medical-grow-coco-1200w-himalayan.html#post3297515


----------



## bender420 (Oct 26, 2009)

Holy Shit Snow the pictures are incredible bro. Damn I hope to get there one day. Good stuff mang


----------



## Mammath (Oct 26, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> 3 months have past since I popped my beans in the coco......they've been on 12/12 just over 6 weeks now. They are all doing really great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pic bump!
Wow Snowy looking great.
Love the size of those calyxes on the TW. I think they are will rope out on you nicely 
Blue cheese is nice and frosty too.
Excellent all round mate.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 27, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Pic bump!
> Wow Snowy looking great.
> Love the size of those calyxes on the TW. I think they are will rope out on you nicely
> Blue cheese is nice and frosty too.
> Excellent all round mate.


Nice bump  Cheers for the comments mamm. Much appreciated mate. Yeah, that TW is def getting ropey, more so than my other two TW, which are still looking great as well. I just love them all though. All a bit different to each other, but equally lovely! The stink from the all together is incredible. I've got a new rhino filter as well, but still the smell is escaping at times. So I've had to get an ona block to help eliminate the leaky smells. Fresh linen! It's very convincing actually and smells just like clothes out the washing machine.

That's me done with my PK 13/14 now. Gonna flush them through with a 1.2 EC feed today, then hit them back up with some Top Shooter 0/9/18 (liquid shooting powder). It wasn't cheap stuff, but I'm not a cheap guy....LOL. H&G claim up to 30% increase in final yield. We shall see!

Check out the useage instructions......

*Dilution Rates*
Dilution rate of Top Booster is 1 ml per 2ltrs 500ml of Top Shooter will treat over 1000ltrs of nutrient solution Product Information House & Garden Top Shooter forces your plants into starting a new flowering cycle after the regular cycle has stopped, significantly increasing the fruits total weight. The extra yield after applying this agent will surprise even the most seasoned grower it actually creates a new layer on top of the existing fruit. Output increases of up to 30% can be reached this way.

*Application*
Use Top Shooter at the end of the flowering period for the last three weeks. Adjust your base nutrient to EC-Value of 1.2 Prepare your nutrient container by first adding your base nutrient to the water container (E.G : Soil, Coco Aqua flakes ) adjust your EC of the nutrient to 1.2 and then add your Top Shooter. Adjust the Ph value to harmonise with the nutrient solution. Use House & Garden ph+ (up) or Ph-(down) as this has been developed specifically for use with House and garden nutrients and will give you a longer and more stable reading. Your nutrient solution is ready for its first watering. Special Application 

*Advice*
Top Shooter must be firstly placed in a container of hot water which will thin the product down. After about ten minutes shake the bottle aggressively mixing up the explosive elements in Top Shooter. Dilute top shooter in a small amount of warm water and stir well, then add to your nutrient reservoir


----------



## Mammath (Oct 27, 2009)

haha fuck me... Top Shooter sounds like a weapon!
If you can improve your grow mate, power to ya!
I can see you now with ya lab coat on mixing that shit hahha!

Seriously though your girls are looking great and I don't think there's nothing that will improve them other than keeping them in good health and letting the genetics do the work 
In saying that I'm using H&G Coco nutes for flowering this get go for the first time and I like the results.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 27, 2009)

Mammath said:


> haha fuck me... Top Shooter sounds like a weapon!
> If you can improve your grow mate, power to ya!
> I can see you now with ya lab coat on mixing that shit hahha!
> 
> ...


hahaha....that's what I thought. There's some proper chemistry in that Top Shooter to make those 'explosive elements' LOL.....Looking forward to trying it though. Just gave all my girls a good flush. They will be getting hit up with the Top Shooter on Thursday.

I agree about the genetics and general plant health. But I just had to give one of these expensive boosters a try. It will last AGES and next year I will get all experimental with a room full of clones I think. Try some with and some without. I have to test this increase in yield claim for myself.

So you're using H&G now eh? Is that just their A&B or Bud XL too? Your conductivity certainly looks spot on mate. Might try more of the H&G range myself when I need to stock up on more nutes. My A+B nutes are starting to get low.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

gorgeous girls man! i love the no floor technique. if you can see floor your wasting light!!! lol yeah on the ona block the polar ice one is deffo not as nice smells like old school toilets!

that top shooter sounds a bit mental i've never heard of a nute that needs heat activation before use!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gorgeous girls man! i love the no floor technique. if you can see floor your wasting light!!! lol yeah on the ona block the polar ice one is deffo not as nice smells like old school toilets!
> 
> that top shooter sounds a bit mental i've never heard of a nute that needs heat activation before use!


LOL....yeah man, got to maximise on the space. But I have never had my room so full before. Usually I loose a male or two or a hermie, or I just don't put enough plants in there. Most I've had before was 6 plants. 9 is my max!! Unless I did a proper SOG, but I would never even consider that as it would be too many plants if ever busted. 9 seems to work quite well for me though.

Me neither. I was going to get a sachet of the shooting powder to try it out. But I only need a 20L mix and you have to make 100L with the sachets. Seemed like a lot of waste, so I went with the liquid form, Top Shooter. I just hope my girls like it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

fingers x'd man! should love it but id be wary with running your pk and that stuff maybe drop a ml or 2 on the PK but then again ive run close on 2.5 X what the PK has said with no ill effects.

3 is the magic number snowy you must know that! 3 in 3 out 3 at 6 weeks! lol perfect rotation


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fingers x'd man! should love it but id be wary with running your pk and that stuff maybe drop a ml or 2 on the PK but then again ive run close on 2.5 X what the PK has said with no ill effects.
> 
> 3 is the magic number snowy you must know that! 3 in 3 out 3 at 6 weeks! lol perfect rotation


nah man......I'm sacking off the PK 13/14 all together now. I spoke to my hydro shop about it. It's kinda filling in the gaps with different feeding schedules. So I use my PK 13/14 as per canna feeding schedule, and they got there final hit of that end of last week. Now I come in with a bit of the H&G feeding schedule and hit them up with Top Shooter for the final 3 weeks, but no PK 13/14. That would burn the fuck out of them!....LOL....I still use my canna A+B as my base nutes (EC'd to 1.2......H&G are very specific about that, so I guess it matters) and I can also continue with my Canna Boost too!

3 in 3 out is not really for me. But I like your style!  Just keeping the cycle going is what's important for my needs. So when I harvest my flowering room, I move my plants from my veg tent straight down into the flowering room. As long as I can keep that cycle going, I'm good and will NEVER run out. That way I don't have to worry about mixing up different feeds for the different stages in flower. It's all the same and I just mix 20L up at a time for my flowering girls and 10L for my vegging girls.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

happy days or more like the good life hhahaha, sounds like a plan make your feed simpler but better.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

Nothing new to report....but I took some real nice pics today that I wanted to share......

panning around the room from left to right....















And some bud porn....

Blue Cheese....







Trainwreck....


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

Very very nice snowy!!! that trainwreck looks like its only got a couple of weeks left IMHO. Your SSH is bulkier looking than mine, is it lemony? i know i've probably asked before but short term memory and all that lol. 
Whats the plant thats back right? It looks really lush.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2009)

man that high res really does them justice. top notch fella really good use of space man your gram to watt ratio is going to be ace


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Very very nice snowy!!! that trainwreck looks like its only got a couple of weeks left IMHO. Your SSH is bulkier looking than mine, is it lemony? i know i've probably asked before but short term memory and all that lol.
> Whats the plant thats back right? It looks really lush.


cheers oscar. I get a right mix of smells when I stick my head in the room. That tall SSH is hard to reach so I haven't had a proper sniff recently. I'm getting quite a strong grapefruity smell off something, I think it's the TW, but like I say, it's a right old mixture of skunkiness in there at the moment and it's hard to isolate anything....but I love it all. I won't be able to describe smells properly till I chop them and get up close and personal with each one.

I had it in my mind to go 10 weeks 12/12. But I agree, some of them might be done at 9. That's just over 2 weeks away  Nearly ready for my canna flush! But before we get there, I'm hitting them up with that Top Shooter stuff for the next week at least. My lanky SSH will go at least 10 weeks I reckon.

All three plants on the far right of my room are TrainWreck. Then working left there are 2 SSH and 1 BC....and the final three are 2 BC and the tall lanky SSH in the corner.

Thanks for the comments mate....much appreciated.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that high res really does them justice. top notch fella really good use of space man your gram to watt ratio is going to be ace


thanks buddy.....yeah man. High res is awesome aint it....just had to share them with you guys, even though there's no significant progress since the last pics. I'm really excited to find out the gram to watt ratio. Watch this space man!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

I gotta get a GOOD camera, your pics are amazing.
I reckon that my SSH is gonna need at least 3 more weeks thats nearly 14 weeks, yours looks heftier than mine so it might need less, i'm gonna give mine the time it needs. I was dissapointed with it at first but its growing on me lol the smell isn't strong but its really nice i'm gonna dry it real slow and cure it for ages before i smoke any of it, i want to enjoy it lol.
I love looking at those hi res pics, nice job man


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I gotta get a GOOD camera, your pics are amazing.
> I reckon that my SSH is gonna need at least 3 more weeks thats nearly 14 weeks, yours looks heftier than mine so it might need less, i'm gonna give mine the time it needs. I was dissapointed with it at first but its growing on me lol the smell isn't strong but its really nice i'm gonna dry it real slow and cure it for ages before i smoke any of it, i want to enjoy it lol.
> I love looking at those hi res pics, nice job man


yeah man, I'm ready to give my lanky SSH whatever she needs too. Her two sisters will be ready sooner. I'm glad I got a heavy sativa pheno though. For me, it's just how I like my SSH!

I'd really like to see some of your high res bud porn os mate. Get one with full manual settings, you don't need to spend much for that these days. With the manual settings you can get great pics under the HPS. I have little to no idea about photography, I just played with all my settings and experimented until I got good pics out of it under the HPS. I love playing with macro shots too, but I really need a tripod to get the best out of it. At such close focus and the tiniest shake of hand totally fucks the pic. But it's all good fun!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

My nearly forgotten about clones have finally got their veg back on and are starting to grow. They've been super slow. The TW was by far the fastest cloner with the best roots and it is already showing the most vigour again in growth. The SSH did very well too though. I potted them up at the weekend.







The BC was my weakest cloner. One of them in particular hardly had any roots compared to the others and still continues to be slow. I have this one's mother marked as a low yield but high potency. I am excited to try her! But I got 100% and everything is still alive and growing, which is the main thing.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

I know it's only a page back, but f*ck it.....bumpin' my pics anyway. Afterall, everyone likes bud pics!.......I could stare at these all day long!!!



SnowWhite said:


> Nothing new to report....but I took some real nice pics today that I wanted to share......
> 
> panning around the room from left to right....
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

this is the BC I am talking about above. Shit cloner, really sensitve to the nutes, you can see the burn in the tips, generally slow in veg and a bit stretchy, compared to the other BC's, but fuck me....the nugs are soooo tight, and frosty and sticky and they totally STINK!! I am convinced it is going to be very special.







Anyone know about blueberry? I am wondering if this is leaning on the blueberry side, but IDK.....I've never grown it before, so don't really know her traits. Having said that, I've never grown the original cheese before either, just the copies, so I can't be totally sure about that side of things either. Either way, some dankitydankness I reckon!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

I ain't grown blueberry and i ain't flowered the original cheese (yet) but the leaves look very similar to my cheeses that are still in veg, really dark green and a bit shiny but like i said i've not fully grown either. Hope that helps but i doubt it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, they also have the reddish leaf stems


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Oh yeah, they also have the reddish leaf stems


Interesting mate...cheers for your thoughts man. The leaves have always been like that, very dark green and very shiney, even in veg. Maybe it's more cheesey then. I know Don's a cheese man, maybe he can chime in here too? Mr West grows a lot of cheese too, but he aint on board here, so IDK. From just looking at pics I guess it's quite hard to tell.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

Mr West is the expert when it comes to the cheese lol. That BC may have taken a while to root coz it was in flower when you cut it. It looks like a keeper and it'll probably root quicker once its back in veg but i'm no expert so i could be wrong lol


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 28, 2009)

Dam! their looking frosty snow, but let me ask you have you seen a big difference between soil and coco? has it worked out better for you?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Mr West is the expert when it comes to the cheese lol. That BC may have taken a while to root coz it was in flower when you cut it. It looks like a keeper and it'll probably root quicker once its back in veg but i'm no expert so i could be wrong lol


Yeah, I think they were all a bit slow because i took them quite late. But that BC was particulary slow, just compared to all the others I mean.



liljheazy said:


> Dam! their looking frosty snow, but let me ask you have you seen a big difference between soil and coco? has it worked out better for you?


cheers man. thanks for the comments. yes, I have seen a massive difference using coco and it has def worked out better. I have never had results like this at 6-7 weeks in soil. I will never grow in soil again. Period! Coco is where it's at for me from now!


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 28, 2009)

nice! you have inspired me to go COCO


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> nice! you have inspired me to go COCO


cool  you will not regret it mate!


----------



## weedyweedy (Oct 28, 2009)

I want to grow coco now also! But I hear coco attracts spider mites more compared to soil or any other medium. Is there any truth to that?


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 28, 2009)

and all your feeding is that CANNA COCO A & B


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

weedyweedy said:


> I want to grow coco now also! But I hear coco attracts spider mites more compared to soil or any other medium. Is there any truth to that?


no. I think you are thinking of fungus gnats. They like coco, yeah, but they also like soil. I've had no problems with them though.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 28, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> this is the BC I am talking about above. Shit cloner, really sensitve to the nutes, you can see the burn in the tips, generally slow in veg and a bit stretchy, compared to the other BC's, but fuck me....the nugs are soooo tight, and frosty and sticky and they totally STINK!! I am convinced it is going to be very special.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blueberry dose purple up near the end of flowering with dense nugs.

The cheese traits are purple lines in the main stem from very early age with double razer leaf not on all but some, and smells medical thats the only way I can put it. 

Snow you got some great plants on the grow.






+rep to you sir


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> and all your feeding is that CANNA COCO A & B


yeah, as base nutes. Plus cal/mag (important if using RO water or rain water, otherwise not required), and rhizo, cannazym, PK13/14 and boost accelarator. Plus the late addition of Top Shooter.

You could loose the cannazym, boost and maybe the rhizo. But I give them everything.



welsh wizz said:


> Blueberry dose purple up near the end of flowering with dense nugs.
> 
> The cheese traits are purple lines in the main stem from very early age with double razer leaf not on all but some, and smells medical thats the only way I can put it.
> 
> ...


Cheers wiz. Thanks for stopping by man and welcome..........here, for you man.........  

How does blueberry clone, do you know? Having done some googling, I found a couple of posts relating to blueberry being hard to grow and clone! So I'm even more sure I have a strong blueberry pheno here. I understand the cheese is quite a good cloner, but this BC was very slow. That's why I started wondering about the blueberry side of things. My other 2 BC's rooted much better, but were still behind all my other strains.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

professor nutt talks a lot of sense....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8331038.stm

why are the government just not listening!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2009)

fucking right eh snowy, did you see he's also accused jacqui smith of distorting the data when she reclassified it.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2009)

The Law is there to be respected & protect the innocent its just a shame some of the PMs live in coo coo land, and dont see the real life picture!

A big fat grade B skunk for you lol






Warrning this spliff will get you stoned


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucking right eh snowy, did you see he's also accused jacqui smith of distorting the data when she reclassified it.


yeah man...Jaqui Smith is a f*cking twat. It's all her fault as far as I can see....and knob end Brown of course, backing her up. God knows what the Tories will do when they get in next year. I just hope they are more realistic about it all and actually listen to the clinical professionals and studies/trials. 14 states in the US, Holland and Switzerland can't all be wrong about it.

If they controlled it, they could tax the bollox out of it and that would go some way to help clearing a bit of this hear shit heap of debt this country is stuck in. It would be an awesome money spinner for them, instead of wasting their time and resources busting people who grow a bit dope and cause no harm to society! Makes me cross man!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> The Law is there to be respected & protect the innocent its just a shame some of the PMs live in coo coo land, and dont see the real life picture!
> 
> A big fat grade B skunk for you lol
> 
> ...


 
nice one....cheers dude....I really needed that! LOL

And one for you buddy.......


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

[youtube]XdqFnSZSsI4[/youtube]

Not listened to this for an AGE till I randomly thought of it this morning..........absolute CLASSIC Prodigy!  Proper haunting shit!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2009)

i think if we were any other country we'd have done it already, its the stiff upper lip brigade and the useless government tossers that are in charge that unless are removed i cant see us ever going medical or decriminalising it.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think if we were any other country we'd have done it already, its the stiff upper lip brigade and the useless government tossers that are in charge that unless are removed i cant see us ever going medical or decriminalising it.


I was a big fan of Charles Kennedy mate. Worst thing the lib dems did was get rid of the piss head. A drinker he may of been, but that made him normal. Know what I mean man? This Clegg clone I'm not too sure about, but you still gotta fancy the lib dems as the most favourable gov to bring it in. Apart from the greens of course! LOL....but will they ever get in. Probably not. And as long as it's red or blue, I totally agree with you. Too many stiff upper lips, even with the newer generation of MPs. FFS....wish they would just get a grip on reality.

I'm getting really nervous about my shit at the moment too. It stinks! I've ordered two more ona blocks to place one near my intake as well, I'm sure that's where the occasional leaks are coming from. The mrs is not very happy with some of the leaky smells.......helicopter is out as I'm typing. Man, I hate it. I want my plants to be finished and chopped. Wish I lived in Holland....or Cali! LOL


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2009)

[youtube]dUs8ZUjmG8c[/youtube]
This is more my mood


Most of our mps should be sacked for fraud against the queen yes high treason claiming all that dosh for second houses, gardens,gates,underpants,helicoptors,boats second third wifes makes me wounder what they claimed for they wont show us will they the fuckers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2009)

aye if they were forced to declare like the royals they'd be lynched faster than you can say general election.


I vote lib dem in the locals but i really don't think they stand a chance in the generals. most peeps don't remember the strikes under old labour in the 70's the royal mail will be the first of many im sure.

as for the smells man, how long have you had your filter? could be due a change man. you shouldn't have any leaking smells tho, your passive intake right? out through a fan/filter? there shouldn't be any smell at all unless you have a fairly major leak or the filters had its day.???


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> [youtube]dUs8ZUjmG8c[/youtube]
> This is more my mood
> 
> 
> Most of our mps should be sacked for fraud against the queen yes high treason claiming all that dosh for second houses, gardens,gates,underpants,helicoptors,boats second third wifes makes me wounder what they claimed for they wont show us will they the fuckers


Smack JaquiSmith up!! LOL

well, lets not even get started on the expenses scandal. In fact, lets gets off the politics shall we, sorry guys....it's making me cross. Feel a bit highly strung today! Need to chillax!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2009)

my bad man! ^^^ is drop dead gorgeous


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2009)

When there is no one worth voting for dose that mean its time for a revolution?lol

Iv had my filter 18 months still going strong.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> as for the smells man, how long have you had your filter? could be due a change man. you shouldn't have any leaking smells tho, your passive intake right? out through a fan/filter? there shouldn't be any smell at all unless you have a fairly major leak or the filters had its day.???


About a week. It's a 6" rhino. And I got an ona block next to the extraction. That side is covered. So I'm sure it has to be leaking out my intake. My fans turn down by themselves in the day, on a climate controller, and I think the room might kind of de-pressurise a bit and the smell leaks out the intake as it's worst when lights are off. That's my rough theory at the moment anyway, so I'll put a block next to my intake, or maybe in it on the edge and here's hoping that will sort it. Not much more I can do after that anyway, so it had better fucking sort it! If the mrs still aint happy, I might have to chop early. But that is the last thing I want to do.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2009)

The green party would have us all using cfls though, so none of of the cunts would be any good lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my bad man! ^^^ is drop dead gorgeous


no worries dude, I started it. 

Cheers man. Lovely aint she. That's my special Blue Cheese! hehehehehe!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> no worries dude, I started it.
> 
> Cheers man. Lovely aint she. That's my special Blue Cheese! hehehehehe!


I am actually sure it is this very plant that is giving me the biggest odour problem. My TW smells quite mellow, this one f*ckin wreaks!! Gotta love her though!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The green party would have us all using cfls though, so none of of the cunts would be any good lol


morning mate....off sick again 

CFLs.....f*ck off! LOL


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep "sick" I just can't be arsed this week


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2009)

When I grew tw It stunk to holly hell, drying was a nightmare the whole house was stinkywiff open the back door and you could smell it in the street.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2009)

hmmm a week eh hahaha how many fans have you got in the tent? you could maybe try dropping one?


SnowWhite said:


>


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmm a week eh hahaha how many fans have you got in the tent? you could maybe try dropping one?


just the one oscialting fan, but it's a big un. I could turn it off at night, but I'm nervous about humidity and bud rot now too.

Just replaced the batteries in my weather station and the humidty is at 70%. I could turn my heater up a bit and also turn my idle fan speed up too....that might help keep the pressure up and everything going through the filter. I'll have a fiddle with the idle settings tomorrow and see if that helps.

In the mean time, I'm looking for a dehumidifier now too. Fuck 70%!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2009)

My tent sucks in during dark only the extraction fan on and the vents closed with the dehumidifier in the bedroom, its taking loads of water out at the moment have to empty everyother day!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

thinking of something like this.....but I'm not sure if 250ml a day is good enough. I don't want it to not be up to the job. Then have to get another one. But it has to be small as I don't have much space.

http://www.sailgb.com/p/compact_electronic_dehumidifier/?utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=directory&utm_content=GBR&currency=GBP&country=GBR


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2009)

youll be emptying it every day, but if your in there every day then who cares i guess?! 

dehumidifiers are excellent for swelling crystals in the last few days of flushing


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> youll be emptying it every day, but if your in there every day then who cares i guess?!
> 
> dehumidifiers are excellent for swelling crystals in the last few days of flushing


yeah, I don't mind emptying it every day. That's not a problem and it has a 500ml capacity and auto shut off, so it'll be safe at least. I don't have the room for anything bigger really, so reckon I'll pop out to argos today sometime and pick one up. They have one for 44 quid.

Never had to use one before. But I'm not taking any chances. And anything that helps with swelling crystals....i like!  Cheers don!


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2009)

Thats small and compact cheep to run too and if it lowers the humidity then happy days.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Thats small and compact cheep to run too and if it lowers the humidity then happy days.


this time tomorrow...I will let you know if it's any good mate.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 29, 2009)

70% RH is no good for late in flowering.
Get what you can dude to reduce that.
Keeping a grow like yours Snowy healthy, is worth what ever it takes


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

Mammath said:


> 70% RH is no good for late in flowering.
> Get what you can dude to reduce that.
> Keeping a grow like yours Snowy healthy, is worth what ever it takes


i know mate, tell me about it. 74% now!!! Not happy about that at all! Just been out over lunch to pick up my dehumidfier. Running it on my desk at the moment to test it out. I think it's going to help, whether it will get me down to 40-50% remains to be seen. We will know tomorrow.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2009)

Have you got any heating in there for the "night"? last winter (my 1st grow) my humidity was really high too 75% at one point and the heater got it down to 45/50% plus i have my extraction on 24/7 at full blast coz i haven't got a climate control unit thingy. Like Mammath said whatever it takes i'd hate to see anything go wrong with your grow, its a beauty. Budrot is a bitch


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Have you got any heating in there for the "night"? last winter (my 1st grow) my humidity was really high too 75% at one point and the heater got it down to 45/50% plus i have my extraction on 24/7 at full blast coz i haven't got a climate control unit thingy. Like Mammath said whatever it takes i'd hate to see anything go wrong with your grow, its a beauty. Budrot is a bitch


yeah man, I have a little oil filled radiator that I run on very low during the day (lights off) and my room is always 19-20 deg C.....but 71% RH at the moment. It was 60 ish (lights off) last time my hygrometer worked, then I got new batteries and it's 70...I shit myself. Especially after your small budrot problems. The weather is more humid now too which won't be helping as my intake ducting goes directly outside.

Tomorrow I'm going to put my little dehumidifier in place, turn up the heat on my radiator and also increase my idle fan speeds so there is more air flow when lights are off. Then I'll monitor the RH throughout the day and see how it helps. If the radiator is running hotter, then the climate controller should run the fans higher to cool it, so I reckon that will help a fair bit. If I can get it down to 50 I'd be much happier. 40-45.....I'd be surprised, but VERY happy. But we'll see.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 30, 2009)

My little dehumidifier is in place now....







As mentioned yesterday, I also increased my min idle fan speed and set my heater up a notch. will let you know how it all works later. Lights off at 9am.

Friday pics.....7 weeks 12/12......


















































They were dry after Tuesday's flushing.....so I've hit them up with their first dose of Top Shooter today. I followed the instructions acuratley and EC'd 10L of my base nutes to 1.2, then added 5ml of Top Shooter, mixed in warm water and all that. If you're interested, the EC went up to 1.5. Next week the dose goes up to 10ml, so I guess that will be around 1.8EC. One to two weeks of that, depending on how they mature, then it will be flush time.

I also sorted out my smell problem. I've got more ona blocks on order, but in the meantime I got one of them nutradol block things from the supermarket. I placed it in my intake ducting yesterday and inside my room doesn't even smell of ganga anymore, it just smells of this nutradol stuff....so I'm happy. The mrs has yet to complain again, so hopefully she'll be happy too and that's the main thing.

If my humidity stays in check today during lights off, I will be a very happy boy indeed!! Fingers crossed!!!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2009)

happy friday indeed mate! pleased you got your smell sorted, its a big thing to the women folk, id be happy if my house smelled of the stuff ive got growing shit id be happy if my world smelled like that but for some reason girls jut dont ?!?! lol

really efficient use of light and space snowy. looks mighty tasty


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy friday indeed mate! pleased you got your smell sorted, its a big thing to the women folk, id be happy if my house smelled of the stuff ive got growing shit id be happy if my world smelled like that but for some reason girls jut dont ?!?! lol
> 
> really efficient use of light and space snowy. looks mighty tasty


Thanks Don....I'm just really wanting them to be done now. They are just teasing me! 3 more weeks. (talking to self......Come on man....you can do it!!)

hahahah, yeah buddy. I'd have ganga pot pourri all over the house if I could. Or just grow a plant in every room....LOL....Love the smell. But of course it's a stealth issue more than anything. My mrs likes the smell of hash but hates the smell of skunk....I can't figure it out. How can anyone not like the smell of stinky skunk!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 30, 2009)

Lights have been off just over an hour......

23.6 deg C and 56% RH.

Maybe I turned my heater up a bit much. But I'm much happier with that 'night time' RH anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2009)

hahahah 3 more weeks till you chop? lol then another for it to be dry then 3 more for it to be cured lol i spend my life wishin it away on this stuff 

i do know what your girl means tho i do love the smell of real hash its deep thick aroma. mmmmnnn man i want some hash i think im gonna make a call...

56% and 23 ish c is pretty bang on man!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah 3 more weeks till you chop? lol then another for it to be dry then 3 more for it to be cured lol i spend my life wishin it away on this stuff
> 
> i do know what your girl means tho i do love the smell of real hash its deep thick aroma. mmmmnnn man i want some hash i think im gonna make a call...
> 
> 56% and 23 ish c is pretty bang on man!


yeah, 3 weeks till chop, give or take. I'll be smoking them before they are cured though man. Needs must I'm afraid. I'm going to smoke the lower buds/popcorn off each branch as soon as they're dry. The proper fully swollen and fat buds, will not be touched until at least 3 weeks curing. I really want to take a sample now...but I'm staying strong....and generally quite sober! damn it!!!! 

I wish she meant proper hash....alas, we are talking kaky soap bar here!! It's a good job she doesn't smoke anymore to be honest........smoking that shite!!!

Temp still 23.....RH went up to 58%, now it's at 57%, think I'm sorted on that front now too. I'm in a much better mood about it all today!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2009)

man has needs snowy !!! lol yeah the popcorn is always the first to go hahah

oooh the dreaded soap eh, man i haven't even seen soap in about a year and a half, i asked my old dealer how much a bar was going for n he was saying that he was in a room with people bidding for bars n it got to like 650. that was when the big drought had just happened tho, but prices haven't dropped much really.

good work on the temps n rh man relax kick back have a sneaky popcorn biffy you know you want to


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man has needs snowy !!! lol yeah the popcorn is always the first to go hahah
> 
> oooh the dreaded soap eh, man i haven't even seen soap in about a year and a half, i asked my old dealer how much a bar was going for n he was saying that he was in a room with people bidding for bars n it got to like 650. that was when the big drought had just happened tho, but prices haven't dropped much really.
> 
> good work on the temps n rh man relax kick back have a sneaky popcorn biffy you know you want to


I don't need any encouragement Don mate.....LOL....but seriously, gonna go 8 weeks! One more week and I'll take a cheeky sample or two. There might even be a lower branch I can take off one of my SSH that's not getting much light. Probably should of trimed it weeks ago, but it'll do nicely for an early taster. LOL.

In the mean time, I have a bit of gold seal to smoke. Got a half for 60 quid to keep me going. It's not the best, but it's ok and better than the 8th of soap I was offered for 15 quid! 15 quid for an 8th of soap! F*ck off!! But if bars are going for 650...then I guess that's why.

Still not gone above 57%......sorted!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2009)

650 for a bar of soap thats scandalous. thats the prices of 15 years ago. You'd have to be mental to pay 15 for an 8th of soap. 

Fantastic update Snowy. I took an early taster from one of my SSH's and i kinda wish i didn't coz the plant had a bit of a trichome spurt and that branch would've been a lot better if i'd waited. 
The buds inbetween the popcorn and the top ones are the best/most potent IMHO


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> 650 for a bar of soap thats scandalous. thats the prices of 15 years ago. You'd have to be mental to pay 15 for an 8th of soap.
> 
> Fantastic update Snowy. I took an early taster from one of my SSH's and i kinda wish i didn't coz the plant had a bit of a trichome spurt and that branch would've been a lot better if i'd waited.
> The buds inbetween the popcorn and the top ones are the best/most potent IMHO


Cheers dude. I might try and be stubborn and wait, but the desire to smoke some weed will probably win. My TW or BC will probably be the most done next week. But the SSH has this branch on it that is so very tempting already! I do like hash, but I get sick of it very quickly. Never get sick of the taste of good weed.

crazy prices eh mate! like you say man....prices of 15 years ago. It was 15 quid for a henry (85-90 quid an oz) when I started smoking, about 15 years ago.....LOL!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2009)

If i was that way inclined i could sell some of my jack flash and get silly money for it but i don't sell my stash its MINE lol plus i'd hate to think of chavvy herberts doing buckets with my dope and not really enjoying and savouring every toke, fucking philistines lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2009)

ahahahah chavvy herberts lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> If i was that way inclined i could sell some of my jack flash and get silly money for it but i don't sell my stash its MINE lol plus i'd hate to think of chavvy herberts doing buckets with my dope and not really enjoying and savouring every toke, fucking philistines lol


LOL dude.....and too right....I could sell OZ's for 180-190 these days man. Ridiculous!! But I won't ever do that. It's MINE!! ALL MINE I say!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2009)

I think if i did do it for money i'd be really choosy who i'd sell it to, if i thought they didn't appreciate it i wouldn't sell it to them lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I think if i did do it for money i'd be really choosy who i'd sell it to, if i thought they didn't appreciate it i wouldn't sell it to them lol


not to be consumed by chavs! cannasuers only! hahahaha


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2009)

Damn straight! Like i said though its not for sale at any price


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2009)

it amuses me the rest of the country took a geordie word for scum and employed it to refer to the scum of their towns and cities too!

its charvers for the record.... anyone who tucks their socks into their tracksuit bottoms and isn't riding a bike needs a swift boot to the clems. never mind selling them your hard grown gorgeous sweet sensi


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2009)

Clems lmfao


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it amuses me the rest of the country took a geordie word for scum and employed it to refer to the scum of their towns and cities too!
> 
> its charvers for the record.... anyone who tucks their socks into their tracksuit bottoms and isn't riding a bike needs a swift boot to the clems. never mind selling them your hard grown gorgeous sweet sensi


My weed is priceless to me man. There is nothing in this world that would convince me to sell it. It would be a total waste of my time, effort, care and devotion.

did not know it originated from your neck of the woods man. I thought I lived in chaville to be honest. Or maybe that should chaversley! hehe! But the little f*ckers are everywhere!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah i know what you mean, green gold of the heart eh!

yeah man we've had charvers up here almost as long as there's been benefits to fraudulently claim...


----------



## bender420 (Oct 30, 2009)

Damn Snow, they look really good. 

As far as BC, would you consider growing it again or it was just too sensitive and shit cloner so you will move on.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 30, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Damn Snow, they look really good.
> 
> As far as BC, would you consider growing it again or it was just too sensitive and shit cloner so you will move on.


cheers mate! 

only one of BCs was really slow to clone and still continues to be slow now. I think it will pull through though and yes, I will grow it again. I'm going to grow it all again as I have one clone from each. Reckon I'll do one more indetical run then I'll either do a room full of the same clones from my most choice strain/pheno (still to be decided), or I'll start some fresh beans.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 30, 2009)

55% RH now! GET IN!!!!

Time to scrape the bottom of my space case pollen catcher out for a proper Friday evening bong!!!!

White widow and amnesia haze trichs for tea!! LOL 

Enjoy your Friday nights guys!


----------



## bender420 (Oct 30, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> cheers mate!
> 
> only one of BCs was really slow to clone and still continues to be slow now. I think it will pull through though and yes, I will grow it again. I'm going to grow it all again as I have one clone from each. Reckon I'll do one more indetical run then I'll either do a room full of the same clones from my most choice strain/pheno (still to be decided), or I'll start some fresh beans.



Excellent, that's what I plan to do as well to pick the keepers. 

I have some clones and some plants from beans vegging and getting ready until the Himalayan Gold and OG are done. 

This is what I got vegging

Blue Dream (Clone)
Chocolope (DNA)
LA Woman (DNA)
AK-48 (Nirvana)
Grapefruit Haze (Clone)
Shiva Skunk (Clone)

Of course I will carry at least one OG and 1 Himalayan to the next batch to keep it going. I wish I had friends with space so I could share my genetics with them just for security in case I loose them for some reason.


----------



## bender420 (Oct 30, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> 55% RH now! GET IN!!!!
> 
> Time to scrape the bottom of my space case pollen catcher out for a proper Friday evening bong!!!!
> 
> ...



Cheers, I swear as I was reading this I was doing my Friday tradition of scraping the bottom of my grinder for some nice keif to layer on top of what ever bud I have at the moment. 

Enjoy your weekend mate, I am so excited for you grow, really looking forward to the smoke report.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 1, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Cheers, I swear as I was reading this I was doing my Friday tradition of scraping the bottom of my grinder for some nice keif to layer on top of what ever bud I have at the moment.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend mate, I am so excited for you grow, really looking forward to the smoke report.


thanks Bender. I'm v excited too mate. More than I can describe and increasingly everyday now!

Love to scarpe the bottom of my grinder out. It's a real treat!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 1, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Excellent, that's what I plan to do as well to pick the keepers.
> 
> I have some clones and some plants from beans vegging and getting ready until the Himalayan Gold and OG are done.
> 
> ...


and that's a v nice selection mate. I would love a selection like that!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 1, 2009)

bump! 



SnowWhite said:


> My little dehumidifier is in place now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

My little dehumidifer is consuming about 250ml of moisture every two days running 24x7. So I could run it for 3-4 days before auto shut off kicks in @ 500ml capacity.

My RH over the weekend has been spot on though. Couple more tweaks and yesterday I was running 19-20 deg C and 55% RH lights off. So I'm totally happy with that. Lights on RH is 40-45% so hopefully my chances of any bud rot are now a lot slimmer.

I was so close to snipping off a little branch this morning. But then I thought about it some more, I'm pumping these full of P and K at the moment with my Top Shooter and I don't really want to be smoking anything unflushed. So I put my scissors down and had a think some more and another look around my room. By BC's are the closest to being done, swelling up real nice they are, so I'm going to harvest one of my BC's at the end of this week. That will be 8 weeks exactly, so I don't feel too bad about it and I reckon it's better than snipping off little unfinished/unflushed buds every day or two, which is what I would inevitably end up doing. I'll decide which one gets the chop tomorrow and start flushing it. All the others, I'll just continue with until I'm happy they're done and properly mature. It will be a staggered harvest for sure. My SSH are still pumping out white hairs all over the place and they will go at least 12 weeks I reckon. I also reckon they will be LOVELY!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 2, 2009)

How do you normaly tell their ready to harvest snow?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> How do you normaly tell their ready to harvest snow?


depends how much weed I have.....LOL

But seriously, it generally does. If I had a weed stash right now, I wouldn't be thinking about chopping anything for at least another week. But, needs must! Why punish myself. If I chopped everything down today I'd still have a fat pile of nice weed much better than ANYTHING I can buy right now. But I want the best....so I'll chop one early (ish) to keep me going and let the others mature properly.

I do have a 100x hand help microsocpe thing which I have used before to look at the trichs. But mostly these days I can just tell when they're ready and it's usually down to swollen calyxes more than anything.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 2, 2009)

Sound good to me snow.
No bud to smoke is a bummer even worse when your crop is so close to harvest.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah man.....tell me about it.......they are just teasing me so badly right now! So, so close, but just not quite there yet!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

This one is another tease! 







Should probably start flushing this one soon as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

hi res res nice snaps man shes a corker! airpots are in just spoke to the geezer said they were being taken off the truck by the forklift as we spoke!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 2, 2009)

I think the most important part of a grow is when you pull your weed.
I like the sound of the staggered harvest Snowy because you have many different strains.
If your still pumping all that conterfeit potash into them you can't take 'em anytime soon, sorry,... it's not ideal to, take that weed for smoking for 3 -4 weeks. But... you can.
I reckon those ladies still have some finishing to do but like you said, personal supply is what it's all about.
If your running low, then something has to go


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hi res res nice snaps man shes a corker! airpots are in just spoke to the geezer said they were being taken off the truck by the forklift as we spoke!


cheers man....I can't stop looking at them mate. I don't think it's helping me much, but I like it!

gonna get me some of those pots!! hehehe.



Mammath said:


> I think the most important part of a grow is when you pull your weed.
> I like the sound of the staggered harvest Snowy because you have many different strains.
> If your still pumping all that conterfeit potash into them you can't take 'em anytime soon, sorry,... it's not ideal to, take that weed for smoking for 3 -4 weeks. But... you can.
> I reckon those ladies still have some finishing to do but like you said, personal supply is what it's all about.
> If your running low, then something has to go


I know man...I just wish I could score a bit of decent weed to see me through and finish ALL the girls properly. I want that blueberry hue to come out in my Cheese, I want roped out trainwreck calyxes and heavy SSH colas, and that's what comes when you let them finish properly.

But, without any weed, something has to give like you say.

I kinda wish I hadn't started with the Top Shooter on all of them now. On reflection I should of given it to my SSH and two of my Trainwrecks, then started reducing things down on all the others. But as it is, I will flush 3-4 litres through all my BCs and one of the TW tomorrow and again on Friday, but then keep the others on the Top Shooter schedule for another week or two. I'll take the most mature looking of all the flushed ones on Sunday, be it the BC or the TW, but then I'll let the others go some more and continue with the flush for a little longer so they are super cleaned out of all that crap I've been giving them. 

This part is so important too for that cannaseur quality smoke, which is what I really want here. But I'll take some slightly below par shit to see me through.


----------



## budhuger (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!! Nice......brilliant job!!!!!!!
Questions:
Do you happy with canna coco results.....do you recomend it?
How you cool down your room?
Are you using co2?
Thanks in advance !!!!!!!!!!
Suscribed!!!!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

budhuger said:


> Beautiful!!!!! Nice......brilliant job!!!!!!!
> Questions:
> Do you happy with canna coco results.....do you recomend it?
> How you cool down your room?
> ...


Hiya mate...thanks for the comments and welcome on board!  You've joined at a very exciting time 

Totally happy with canna coco and nutes. Recommended.

Air cooled hood
6" extractor
5" intake
Fan speed controller

No Co2.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 2, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah man.....tell me about it.......they are just teasing me so badly right now! So, so close, but just not quite there yet!





SnowWhite said:


> This one is another tease!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would defo start flushing if I was bumming for a score.
Give the others time to finnish propa. 

Looking nice and tasty


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I would defo start flushing if I was bumming for a score.
> Give the others time to finnish propa.
> 
> Looking nice and tasty


 
nice bump!  Thanks mate. Yep, that's my plan now. Start flushing some, harvest one at the end of this week. Be chilled out again and let the others just finish as and when. You have some awesome smilies and giffs welshy. Quality. Your stoned rasta is wkd, but this one is my fav...







Just wish I had something to pass you man!


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 2, 2009)

your going to have a crazy harvest snow i think your going to be very happy with those frosty looking ladies


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking good Snow!!! I think you've shown remarkable restraint to keep your hands to yourself as it is lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking Fantastic


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> your going to have a crazy harvest snow i think your going to be very happy with those frosty looking ladies





oscaroscar said:


> Looking good Snow!!! I think you've shown remarkable restraint to keep your hands to yourself as it is lol


cheers buddy....It's been v tough to keep my scissors off them I can assure you.



theloadeddragon said:


> Looking Fantastic


Thanks guys! Your comments are much appreciated


----------



## Major Cheese (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice buds mate!
You've done a good job with these baby's.
Your goner be one happy chappy in a few weeks mate, that blue cheese is going to fuck you up big time, lol.
no really these are nice plants mate keep it up.
look forward to seeing the finished article


----------



## bender420 (Nov 2, 2009)

Damn I bet how hard it is to stay off that, I am counting on all you guys to hold me back or I will probably cut a nug or 2.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

id have had the scissors to the popcorn by now haha, im impressed by the restraint


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> id have had the scissors to the popcorn by now haha, im impressed by the restraint


if it hadn't been for my little trip to Holland last month, you would of seen no restraint at all, I can promise that. It saved the pop corn from the early scissors that's for sure. But I have impressed myself this last week. Just a few more days to go before I can reap some rewards! hehehehe


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 3, 2009)

Major Cheese said:


> Nice buds mate!
> You've done a good job with these baby's.
> Your goner be one happy chappy in a few weeks mate, that blue cheese is going to fuck you up big time, lol.
> no really these are nice plants mate keep it up.
> look forward to seeing the finished article


thanks buddy, much appreciated........welcome to RIU and welome on board here!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 3, 2009)

The thought of smoking plant food puts me off taking snippets.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

haha too true man! ( you can hardly tell with coco nutes )


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 3, 2009)

yeah, that was def a factor as well, especially as I started with the Top Shooter. But as planned, I flushed that out of BC's and one TW this morning and they will get another flushing on Friday. Then I will pick one to chop on Sunday. 

The others are still getting hit up with Top Shooter at about 1.6EC and increasing. The SSH really seem to love it actually. I think the BC's were a bit sensetive to it, they def need less food in general. I will know next time though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

man i bet you cant wait, haha i cant wait and its not even my grow


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i bet you cant wait, haha i cant wait and its not even my grow


oh man, I'm so excited about it, it's ridiculous! This week is gonna feel like it's going so slowly, but I keep telling myself......"it will be Sunday before you know it! Now do some work!!" LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

man i feel deflated now i've chopped its a long way till the 19th of December (next chop)... at least i can play kanny with me new air pots


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i feel deflated now i've chopped its a long way till the 19th of December (next chop)... at least i can play kanny with me new air pots


got ya air pots then....awesome  Must get mine on order. I'll be needing them come December.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm doing a staggered harvest this time coz of different phenos and strains just like you're gonna do, its the way forward lol.
Like i said before your self control has been admirable, that TW woulda been history last week


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 4, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm doing a staggered harvest this time coz of different phenos and strains just like you're gonna do, its the way forward lol.
> Like i said before your self control has been admirable, that TW woulda been history last week


This level of self control is unheard of in my world to be honest man. I don't know how I've managed either. Keeping my hands off has been quite stressful! I'm quite calm about it all now though, now I am on the final downhill straight. I'm very pleased with myself for waiting on the flushing too. You have no idea how close I was on Monday to snipping samples off them all!!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 4, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> This level of self control is unheard of in my world to be honest man. I don't know how I've managed either. Keeping my hands off has been quite stressful! I'm quite calm about it all now though, now I am on the final downhill straight. I'm very pleased with myself for waiting on the flushing too. You have no idea how close I was on Monday to snipping samples off them all!!


You know Snowy, there's enough bud in your grow, that we ain't gonna notice anything missing 
I do admire such control but it's foolishness not to take a niblit if ya out!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 4, 2009)

Mammath said:


> You know Snowy, there's enough bud in your grow, that we ain't gonna notice anything missing
> I do admire such control but it's foolishness not to take a niblit if ya out!


LOL...I'd notice! There would be a gap! 

But I'm not totally out, that can never happen. Just incredibly low. Which is almost as bad though as I have to ration myself and I get a bit panicky when so low! I have a tiny bit of nice weed which I managed to sort out and a tiny bit of ok hash. I found a bit of trim from some previous grow as well, so I'm going to give that a good sifting to collect the kief....that will be a few more bongs from that! So I'm just about struggling through, trying to do what's right for my girls. Will snip some popcorn tomorrow to just see me through the weekend, then as planned, will harvest my first full plant on Sunday/Monday. Whatever one it is, (still deciding) it will of had about 8 litres flushed through it (using canna flush as well) since the last dose of Top Shooter, so it should be pretty clean after that I hope!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 4, 2009)

The thing is... your going to scorch that bud with high heat, and the plant matter is going to give off so many carcogenics that it don't matter really.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 4, 2009)

Mammath said:


> The thing is... your going to scorch that bud with high heat, and the plant matter is going to give off so many carcogenics that it don't matter really.


you make a good point. But I'm sticking to my guns now man. I'm kinda stubborn like that! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

i admire the resolve snowy. i can justify anything to myself when i get going...


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 4, 2009)

How long are you gonna give your SSH's? I'm gonna give my good one 14 weeks and then look at it but the other one i dunno what to do with it coz its a terrible pheno, it hardly smells and it is so wispy and airy, its a waste of light really. I'm really gonna take care of the good one though, dry it real slow and cure it for ages so i'll get the full lemony smell out of it, i dunno if it'll be potent but i think its going to be a lovely tasty smoke mm mm mmmmm.
Have i asked if yours are lemony? If i haven't, are they? lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 4, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> How long are you gonna give your SSH's? I'm gonna give my good one 14 weeks and then look at it but the other one i dunno what to do with it coz its a terrible pheno, it hardly smells and it is so wispy and airy, its a waste of light really. I'm really gonna take care of the good one though, dry it real slow and cure it for ages so i'll get the full lemony smell out of it, i dunno if it'll be potent but i think its going to be a lovely tasty smoke mm mm mmmmm.
> Have i asked if yours are lemony? If i haven't, are they? lol


As long as they need man. At least 12 weeks for all of the SSH, maybe 14 +. I'll get some pics next update on Friday, but the 2 smaller ones are responding very well to the top shooter. They were looking a bit airy, but the last few days they have been packing on more and swelling up, so I am getting a good feeling about all 3 of my SSH now. The big tall lady I have always had high hopes for, but now I'm liking all three of them.

Yes, very citrusy smell from the SSH, quite a sweet citrus, so maybe not so lemony. IDK though....Being a smoker, my sense of smell is not so highly tuned. I'm getting some grapefruity undertones from my TW though. But the true and accurate smell reports will come once they've been jarred for a few of weeks.

I don't reckon potency will be a problem with the SSH. I reckon it will blow your head off man and if you give it the proper cure you are talking about, you know it is going to taste amazing too!


----------



## bender420 (Nov 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i feel deflated now i've chopped its a long way till the 19th of December (next chop)... at least i can play kanny with me new air pots


Don you are still ahead of me, the earliest I chop I am looking at is January time. How the hell am I supposed to wait that long. Perhaps snow could teach me a lesson in patience. 



SnowWhite said:


> got ya air pots then....awesome  Must get mine on order. I'll be needing them come December.



Ya better jump on the train Snow, I also got my smart "air" pots ready.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

i know he's that patience of a saint, but once your perpetual is rollin your set for life, ive not run dry in over a year now.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Don you are still ahead of me, the earliest I chop I am looking at is January time. How the hell am I supposed to wait that long. Perhaps snow could teach me a lesson in patience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on board already mate! 

Patience, me.....hahahahaha, my mrs would piss herself laughing. But I have been quite stubborn about taking anything early. I am not a patient man though.....far from it!




Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know he's that patience of a saint, but once your perpetual is rollin your set for life, ive not run dry in over a year now.


the patience of a saint....LOL.....again, I can just picture my mrs laughing so hard at that!

I had that dialed in too man, got about 3 grows in a row, harvested one, still had bud left from the last harvest. Nice. That's how I want to keep it. I got lazy though, mites and hermies took over, I got pissed off with it all and turned things off for a bit. I won't let that happen again.

My patience has run out now anyway. Just took 2 x BC branches and 1 x TW branch. I'll get some pics up of my early buds in a bit. That's 3 down, still 40+ more to go! hehehehe


----------



## bender420 (Nov 5, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> I'm on board already mate!
> 
> Patience, me.....hahahahaha, my mrs would piss herself laughing. But I have been quite stubborn about taking anything early. I am not a patient man though.....far from it!
> 
> ...



yeeeaaaah, cannot wait for your smoke report. 

On a side note I am gonna try 2 harvests with OG. Since I have smoked the bud from the OG clones I got, its top notch, I might leave some of the pop corn, at 8-9 weeks take of the top colas then let the popcorn ripe, i havent seen too many folks try this but we'll see.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

Resistance is futile when you have such lush frosted green buds. 

How you drying your cuts?

I put mine on top of the tv to speed things up a little.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

Here we go then....

TW on the right, then the other two are BC's, both from different plants.







This is how I'm 'quick' drying this lot. In a small box that I will place on top of a radiator all day while the mrs is at work. Then before she gets home, I will have to move them down to my shed for the night. Or the house will be stinking!! Around 36-48 hours and I should have something smokeable.







For drying the main harvest, I will have a BIG cardboard box, I will put my dehumidifer in there and also run a 4" exhaust as an extractor from the box, hooked up to my 4" carbon filter. This will live in the loft.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

hahahaha it could only last so long man.  get ya smoke ooooon.

look delicious man frosty fat nuggets! you ever run the dehumidifier in your grow? really swells up the crystals in the last couple of days before the cop 

nice buds fella!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahaha it could only last so long man.  get ya smoke ooooon.


I'm kinda dissapointed in myself to be honest, cos I know they needed a bit longer. But, like I said before, needs must and I've still got.....well, a shed load of weed that I can finish properly. I'll probably still cut down a BC or the TW on Sunday though, then let the rest just do their thing.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

Out on Tuesday......got the game on pre order. Got the day off work with a couple of mates. Sad I know! But I'm very excited, especially now I'll have some buds to smoke too! 

Looks totally f*ckin' sick!!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

man im totally excited too but im not getting it until after xmas, gonna wait n get a bitchin new tv to play in HD tho i can see myself breaking and buying it next week...


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man im totally excited too but im not getting it until after xmas, gonna wait n get a bitchin new tv to play in HD tho i can see myself breaking and buying it next week...


dude....you know your gonna have to buy it next week. What's this waiting business! LOL

Have you not seen the trailer?

[youtube]8toHfZm6jNE[/youtube]

and multiplayer! you know that's where it's at!

[youtube]COmzNXARcBM[/youtube]

I understand about the HD side though....that's why I play it on my PC....none of this 1080p nonsense....I run at 1200p on my PC. So slick! Alienware!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

lol alienware eh ahaha xbox all the way man, ive been trying to convince the missus we need a new flatscreen but i should be paying debt off not buying feck off big tellies... 

i know im gutted really.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol alienware eh ahaha xbox all the way man, ive been trying to convince the missus we need a new flatscreen but i should be paying debt off not buying feck off big tellies...
> 
> i know im gutted really.


LOL....debt.....ummm, well, lets not go there eh. But yeah man...Alienware is where it's at for me bro. I sold my Pioneers last year and got a kickass Alienware laptop for my music. It is my portable (in a bulky kind of way) and complete home entertainment and DJ/Producer system. Hook up a PA and I can rock any party with it. Get home and play some COD. Or watch a blu ray. Love it. It's great when I'm travelling with work. I miss my pioneers, but not enough to regret selling them to fund the laptop.

I can't play COD on a console. Just not used to the controls. But it's still totally essential, however you play it.

My house it stikin' so bad (or good) right now. hehehehe. Just from those few branches. Had to light some candles!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

back on topic......they are STINKING!!! 



SnowWhite said:


> Here we go then....
> 
> TW on the right, then the other two are BC's, both from different plants.
> 
> ...





SnowWhite said:


>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

woop wooop yeah dont mention the D word lol 

i probably will end up getting COD anyway( ill probably end up getting a feck off big tv too, now that really will get the missus riled up )

man imagine chopping multiple plants down. that's the only time my filter doesn't manage to cover the smell, i've decanted my jar of ONA into a couple of jars and put them around the hallway and grow room etc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

probably bout a half there give or take a g???


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> probably bout a half there give or take a g???


I'll let you know mate. Turned my heating up a bit to keep the radiators hot.

Bit of macro cropping.....no where near subcool picture standards, but I don't have a fancy ass camera, or lens flash, tripod etc.....but not bad given my shakey hands.







but you can see that it is not really ready yet! Little to no amber that I can see.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

Thats some handsome bud you got there Snow, nice job. I'm not at all patient but as long as i've got something smoke i can leave the tent alone.
I know fuck all about computer games, i got a psp to play with if i stay out with work but i've barely touched it. I usually take my skateboard if i know i'm gonna be out and find an indoor skatepark to skate that night and yes i probably am too old for a skateboard lol but i've been doing it since i was 12 and still love it, the days of doing 12 stair handrails are behind me though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

man one thing i've learned over the year i've been doing this is that even early weed without ambers will still kick you on your arse. im sure you wont be disappointed!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice bit of tasty treats there Snowy.
They'll go down nicely 
Definitely early tastets, but a mans gotta do, what a mans...
Love the macro action though, nice.

Remember, amber is the down side of weed, and who wants that?
All cloudy for me every time


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats some handsome bud you got there Snow, nice job. I'm not at all patient but as long as i've got something smoke i can leave the tent alone.
> I know fuck all about computer games, i got a psp to play with if i stay out with work but i've barely touched it. I usually take my skateboard if i know i'm gonna be out and find an indoor skatepark to skate that night and yes i probably am too old for a skateboard lol but i've been doing it since i was 12 and still love it, the days of doing 12 stair handrails are behind me though


Cheers man....I'm v pleased and even more pleased that there is still so much more to come, dealing with drying it all and the stench is my next challenge though. But that's a challenge I REALLY like.

Tony Hawkes you say! LOL....that's about as close to skate boarding as I ever got. I was a bit of a roller skater long ago, but not any longer. Fair play to you though man. Keep at it.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man one thing i've learned over the year i've been doing this is that even early weed without ambers will still kick you on your arse. im sure you wont be disappointed!


yeah man....I've smoked much earlier buds before myself and still got wasted. No doubt. I just want to push this grow to the max and now that I will have something to smoke, I can really do that. I think I'd kind of lost sight of how much bud I have in there!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Nice bit of tasty treats there Snowy.
> They'll go down nicely
> Definitely early tastets, but a mans gotta do, what a mans...
> Love the macro action though, nice.
> ...


they sure will go down nicely! Thanks buddy. The first early taste of what is truely to come!

Yeah, I like to see a tiny bit of amber, not too much. Cloudy works for me though!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Out on Tuesday......got the game on pre order. Got the day off work with a couple of mates. Sad I know! But I'm very excited, especially now I'll have some buds to smoke too!
> 
> Looks totally f*ckin' sick!!!!!! Can't wait!


Iv got it on order for the ps3 big fkin tv well 42" 1080p theater surround system 1000w the street are going to think a war has just started on tuesday.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Iv got it on order for the ps3 big fkin tv well 42" 1080p theater surround system 1000w the street are going to think a war has just started on tuesday.


that's the way to do it man! Good work! Turn that sub up nice and loud and scare all the neighbours. Shame we can't play online together cross platform. Me, you and don...that would be too funny! hahahaha

If my mrs is complaining she's feeling a bit ignored, it is normally because of just two things, my plants or call of duty! But I tell her, at least she always knows where I am! LOL


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

You never got into command & conquer then my wife lost me for months on end with me playing that lol.

The last cod I played was on the wii but the graphics arnt up to much.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> You never got into command & conquer then my wife lost me for months on end with me playing that lol.
> 
> The last cod I played was on the wii but the graphics arnt up to much.


Not played command & conquer for an age. Splinter cell is another fav of mine which I lost a bit of my life too. New one of those out soon as well I do believe.

nah man, you can't play cod on the wii.....that's for fun group games like golf and tennis etc. awesome fun for that. You're gonna love it on the PS3 though 

PC, xbox or PS3 only. Although you get the best graphics on PC, but I understand why consoles are more popular. You just stick the game in and it runs, you play it. On the PC there is always a bit more tweaking and dicking around to do, patches and driver updates to install etc. But I'm a bit of a geek really, so that sort of stuff doesn't bother me to be honest. LOL


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

My Mrs is thinking about getting me an Xbox 360 for crimbo coz i said i liked the ad thats on tv atm with a driving game gt or something. Are all the consoles about the same these days? If not what is the best one?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> My Mrs is thinking about getting me an Xbox 360 for crimbo coz i said i liked the ad thats on tv atm with a driving game gt or something. Are all the consoles about the same these days? If not what is the best one?


Personally, if it's realistic driving and handling you're after, then Gran Turismo is best (IMO) and that's exlusive to PS3. So I'd get one of those new PS3 slims if I were you and GT5 prologue. I'm a PS3 guy though, so I would say that. The full GT5 game will be out soon I think. There is PLENTY of good driving in prolgoue though.

If you prefer more arcadey style driving then grid and dirt are great driving games too and you can get them for any console or PC.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

I just want something easy and not too technichal.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I just want something easy and not too technichal.


yeah man...grid or dirt or any other driving game to be honest. They're all good fun. All of them can get pretty technical if you want them too, or you just play in arcade mode and race around whatever track you fancy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

theres a new need for speed coming out but they havent been all that great recently. if you go down the xbox route id recommend getting burnout revenge its old so it should only be a few bar, one of my favourite driving games of all time


----------



## mv400 (Nov 5, 2009)

Heh, currently I met Fallout 3 and hooked up to that game  Such a nice one. Never played Fallout 1 and 2. I heard they are more RPG oriented than this third one. This one is a nice child of the marriage of RPG and FPS  But still I don't get the same taste I got from Mass Effect. I heard the second one is gonna be a bomb


----------



## bender420 (Nov 5, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Out on Tuesday......got the game on pre order. Got the day off work with a couple of mates. Sad I know! But I'm very excited, especially now I'll have some buds to smoke too!
> 
> Looks totally f*ckin' sick!!!!!! Can't wait!


Nice snow, i am a huge fan myself. Its gonna piss you off but I am half way through the game already, I got a copy 12 day before it comes out. HOORRAY.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Nice snow, i am a huge fan myself. Its gonna piss you off but I am half way through the game already, I got a copy 12 day before it comes out. HOORRAY.


that's awesome man....I'm not pissed off, a little jealous maybe......LOL. So I take it's totally amazing!? I just can't wait.

What do you play it on?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

so, the lesson yesterday was........don't expect to be able to quick dry blue cheese in a box on a radiator in the house and hope the mrs won't notice the smell when she gets home.......LOL! It STINKS!!!

8 week flowering update and pics coming up later this AM.


----------



## bender420 (Nov 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> that's awesome man....I'm not pissed off, a little jealous maybe......LOL. So I take it's totally amazing!? I just can't wait.
> 
> What do you play it on?



I just beat it, took a total of about 4-5 hours. The game is absolutely incredible, the best FPS to date. 

I played on 360 on 40" LCD 1080p. I am also gonna play it on my 1920x1200p on PC soon.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

bender420 said:


> I just beat it, took a total of about 4-5 hours. The game is absolutely incredible, the best FPS to date.
> 
> I played on 360 on 40" LCD 1080p. I am also gonna play it on my 1920x1200p on PC soon.


Completed already.....good work! now you go back and start on 'hard' right? cool man....drop me a PM when you get up and running on PC. We'll have to multiplayer it together. FPS are best on PC imo....movement with the mouse is just much quicker and more accurate. Plus, 1200p....hehehehe!


----------



## bender420 (Nov 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Completed already.....good work! now you go back and start on 'hard' right? cool man....drop me a PM when you get up and running on PC. We'll have to multiplayer it together. FPS are best on PC imo....movement with the mouse is just much quicker and more accurate. Plus, 1200p....hehehehe!



To be honest I will have to wait a bit, since I only have 1 ATI 4850 left. I had to sell two of my video cards to buy equipment for growing. MW2 is quite hardware intensive on PC. 

I have all the hardware fire power except a nice triple crossfire. Currently I am running Intel i7 915 @ 4.2 GHz w/ hyperthreading enabled. 2xRaptors 10000 rpm on raid 0. 8 gigs of ddr3 @1600. 

I am putting up pictures for your enjoyment for your enjoyment, btw in the future forget about alienware, if you are a little hardware savvy i can help you build and overclock a beast that alienware could only dream of having in their line. Did I mention I have a passion for overclocking. Its like buying a honda civic and turning it into a lambo.

Oh yeah about PC vs FPS my opinion is its just personal preference, most of the times people prefer the one that they first played on, I am assuming you started gaming on a PC. There are pros and cons for both consoles vs PC. the best thing bout the console is that i can just lay back on the bed, smoke a j and kick some ass with pc gaming the high resolution and graphics are there but i have to sit up. After all we Americans can be quite lazy.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

bender420 said:


> To be honest I will have to wait a bit, since I only have 1 ATI 4850 left. I had to sell two of my video cards to buy equipment for growing. MW2 is quite hardware intensive on PC.
> 
> I have all the hardware fire power except a nice triple crossfire. Currently I am running Intel i7 915 @ 4.2 GHz w/ hyperthreading enabled. 2xRaptors 10000 rpm on raid 0. 8 gigs of ddr3 @1600.
> 
> ...


That's some nice hardware you be running with there.....but could you build me one of these....?







HD 3870 x 2 crossfire enabled - 1GB video RAM. 4GB DDR4 RAM. 3.06Ghz Dual core Extreme processor. It's a beast!! I got the extreme processor so I can overclock one day if I wanted to. But I haven't bothered yet. I need to scratch the Alienware BIOS and use a different one so I can get at the multipliers. But I'll leave it 12 months before I do that, don't want to void my warranty just yet. LOL

If i was doing a desktop, then I'd build it myself too for sure. But I didn't fancy building my own laptop. I take this bad boy with me everywhere I go. Whatever hotel I am in, in whatever country, I can play COD, watch movies, or make music. I'm a total windows 7 convert as well. But run all my music apps in XP (dual boot). Windows 7 has not proven it's audio capability to me yet and Vista totally sucked on all fronts, especially audio.

I actually started playing all games on consoles and thought PC gamers were sad geeks. Until I tried it. I just much preffered the controls and graphics, so I swtiched for FPS....anything else, I play on consoles. But FPS for me, has to be PC. Its down to personal preference and what you're used to though I guess.

Ok, off to snap some pics before lights out. Catch ya later mate.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

ok, enough techie talk.....lets get back to business.....

So, it's Friday again  Aweseome! And my girls have been 8 weeks 12/12, just starting their 9th week.

As you all know, I took some early sampleage yesteray and that is still not smokeable. So I've brought it back into the house this morning to sit on the radiator again. I will move it out of the house again much earlier today and hopefully the smell will be gone in time, (i haven't learnt my lesson yet!....LOL.) tomorrow I should have something I can smoke.

Anyway, here's the pics of my ladies.....




















The Super Silver Haze.....













And another SSH.....it's having a growth spurt!.....all the SSH are responding v well to the Top Shooter.







Blue Cheese...













and Trainwreck....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

cracking set of colas you got there man, thats going to be a massive yield. plans for the trim?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking set of colas you got there man, thats going to be a massive yield. plans for the trim?


cheers man. Loads of bud eh! hehehehehe 

As always mate, I will be making some fine bubble hash out of my trim. I might make some canna milk or butter out of some lower nugs too.

If anyone wants to have a guess at final yield. I'm happy to start talking about that now I'm on the home straight, so feel free to have a guess. I'm still thinking on my estimate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

man god knows how much but your deffo gonna be a happy man!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man god knows how much but your deffo gonna be a happy man!


yeah, I can't even guess mate. Lets say for estimation purposes 1.5 oz per plant maybe.....13.5 oz.....378 gms. And I _think_ I'm being conservative with that. If I can hit a pound, I would be one happy mofo! 

So that's my guess.....round it up to 380!

Probably jinxed it now though!! 

Couple of hours on the radiator dried out the fluffiest of my popcorn to a smokeable standard, so it would burn at least anyway. So I wacked it in the grinder and rolled a nice fat J. Apart from the slight chlorophyl taste, LOL, it tasted of BLUE CHEESE. Just how I remembered it. Such a strong sweet and skunky flavour. The buzz is just getting stronger all the time, fucking with my head. OMG guys.....what can I say. I'm a very happy and high guy right now! And on that note.........

[youtube]NPVf02AK_-Y[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

dude i can practically see your O face  enjoy man! 

i reckon youll hit 2 to 2.5 per girl no worries


----------



## bender420 (Nov 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> That's some nice hardware you be running with there.....but could you build me one of these....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a hell of a nice laptop, I would have to agree with you, even though its doable and getting better with time, i would still at the moment prefer to buy a laptop from alien or lenovo. I have been on 7 for a year and a half and love it. I would love to eventually have a kick ass laptop like yours, at the moment i just have my kick ass desktop with my ok lenovo laptop for DJing.


----------



## bender420 (Nov 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah, I can't even guess mate. Lets say for estimation purposes 1.5 oz per plant maybe.....13.5 oz.....378 gms. And I _think_ I'm being conservative with that. If I can hit a pound, I would be one happy mofo!
> 
> So that's my guess.....round it up to 380!
> 
> ...



Holy crap dude, put on some major size since i last saw them. VERY NICE, u already high of it. I was trying to pick my favorite nug but dang they all look so good. Since the SSH still got more time to go, its gonna put on some major weight. 

I am taking a guess on the yield here, i believe in your skills so I will say 1.25-1.5 pounds. 

Man I wish I could puff that with you. GOOD FUCKING JOB.  enjoy your smoke mate.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## bender420 (Nov 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


>



 when will i have my final product, just how much longer.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2009)

AMAZING, AWESOME, BRILLIANT, CHUNKY, DELICIOUS, i could go through the whole alphabet lmao. 
That is gonna be a hefty harvest mate. I reckon 15 n half oz easy.


----------



## tanker2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Really nice grow man same kind of set up i had last time be carefull with tyhe temp man last time my one was ready 35 at the top of the tent and 25 at the bottom started burning the tops just be carefull and keep an eye out for the unexpected!!


----------



## mv400 (Nov 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> That's some nice hardware you be running with there.....but could you build me one of these....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which laptop is this could you send me links? It indeed looks like a beast


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

my face has stopped tingling now and I feel like I can type again.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude i can practically see your O face  enjoy man!
> 
> i reckon youll hit 2 to 2.5 per girl no worries


oh man...that would be something else. we'll see though. So shall I put you down for 20oz then mate?



bender420 said:


> Holy crap dude, put on some major size since i last saw them. VERY NICE, u already high of it. I was trying to pick my favorite nug but dang they all look so good. Since the SSH still got more time to go, its gonna put on some major weight.
> 
> I am taking a guess on the yield here, i believe in your skills so I will say 1.25-1.5 pounds.
> 
> Man I wish I could puff that with you. GOOD FUCKING JOB.  enjoy your smoke mate.


Cheers man. Packing on stil aint they. 1.25 is 20oz as well I think. Again, we'll see....I really hope you are both right. That would just be incredible.



bender420 said:


> when will i have my final product, just how much longer.


patience my friend. You have some killer shit on the way, I know it!



oscaroscar said:


> AMAZING, AWESOME, BRILLIANT, CHUNKY, DELICIOUS, i could go through the whole alphabet lmao.
> That is gonna be a hefty harvest mate. I reckon 15 n half oz easy.


LOL....thanks oscar man. 15.5 oz you say. F*ck, I'd be well happy with that too. To be honest, I don't really give a sh*t what it weighs though. As long as I have a load of quality bud, what's it matter! hahaha, but I will do a final weigh in anyway, just as a measure for future grows.



tanker2 said:


> Really nice grow man same kind of set up i had last time be carefull with tyhe temp man last time my one was ready 35 at the top of the tent and 25 at the bottom started burning the tops just be carefull and keep an eye out for the unexpected!!


Hey Tanker...thanks for your comments and thoughts. Much appreciated and welcome on board!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

mv400 said:


> Which laptop is this could you send me links? It indeed looks like a beast


It's an Alienware M17 mate. You can't get them anymore, there is a new model out now which is even more kick ass! But I think it looks a little OTT.....still cool as f*ck tho!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

bender420 said:


> That is a hell of a nice laptop, I would have to agree with you, even though its doable and getting better with time, i would still at the moment prefer to buy a laptop from alien or lenovo. I have been on 7 for a year and a half and love it. I would love to eventually have a kick ass laptop like yours, at the moment i just have my kick ass desktop with my ok lenovo laptop for DJing.


yeah man, I love it. Like I say, goes with me everywhere pretty much. Lenovo's are nice too and Asus make some kick ass laptops, ugly as sin though! I did a lot of research when I got mine and Alienware was my winner! Hands down.

What software do you use for DJing man? I use Traktor Pro mostly and Ableton for more loop based stuff and samples.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

People will start to think this a PC gamers thread, I don't mind at all....but just to make sure they know it's not! LOL

BUMP! 



SnowWhite said:


> ok, enough techie talk.....lets get back to business.....
> 
> So, it's Friday again  Aweseome! And my girls have been 8 weeks 12/12, just starting their 9th week.
> 
> ...


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2009)

those SSH leaves are massive. 
Are you gonna add the weight of your scrumped branches to the final weight? It all counts lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> those SSH leaves are massive.
> Are you gonna add the weight of your scrumped branches to the final weight? It all counts lol


sure am!


----------



## bender420 (Nov 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah man, I love it. Like I say, goes with me everywhere pretty much. Lenovo's are nice too and Asus make some kick ass laptops, ugly as sin though! I did a lot of research when I got mine and Alienware was my winner! Hands down.
> 
> What software do you use for DJing man? I use Traktor Pro mostly and Ableton for more loop based stuff and samples.



exactly same as you. i haven't been practicing much DJing lately, I have couple of controllers over the years. if scratching isn't needed then my current shitty bcd3000 works great. I can through a banging house/trance session.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2009)

GEEKS!!!! 

nice cola's!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

bender420 said:


> exactly same as you. i haven't been practicing much DJing lately, I have couple of controllers over the years. if scratching isn't needed then my current shitty bcd3000 works great. I can through a banging house/trance session.


yeah, I can't scratch for shit, so I use an old tigger finger that I've hammered to fuck, so I got a new Akai pad controller that I use now. And my DJM 800 of course, my fav bit of kit! I play mostly dubstep, dirty break beats and techno these days. Techno is my bitch though and where it all started for me. Jeff Mills, Dave Clarke stylee. Hard, funky and dirty! 'ave it!!!

Check this out for some pure fithly, dirty bass......right up my filthy street!! 2:35 in....ooooooooo yes!!

[youtube]CZF7gvf2rsQ[/youtube]


----------



## Mammath (Nov 6, 2009)

Won't comment on that genre of music because it ain't my thing, but your plot is looking absolutely gorgeous mate.
Beautiful colas finishing off nicely


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 8, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Won't comment on that genre of music because it ain't my thing, but your plot is looking absolutely gorgeous mate.
> Beautiful colas finishing off nicely


lol dude....didn't think it would be up your street man. But I love to mix this sort of stuff. Not really 'listening' music. It's pretty much strictly for the dance floor and it totally shakes my when bones played out over a decent PA.

Thanks for the comments though dude! Much appreciated as always.

The colas are just looking better every day now. One of my BC's has responded to the flush really quick and has just turned yellow overnight pretty much. She may be the next to go, but I'm in no massive hurry now.

Sunday morning blue cheese wake n bake! Nice. Might have to go back to bed for a bit.


----------



## bender420 (Nov 8, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> lol dude....didn't think it would be up your street man. But I love to mix this sort of stuff. Not really 'listening' music. It's pretty much strictly for the dance floor and it totally shakes my when bones played out over a decent PA.
> 
> Thanks for the comments though dude! Much appreciated as always.
> 
> ...


haha, i love to listen to dance music being on the dance floor dancing or just chillin puffin one. 

I am glad you are enjoying the BC already, cannot wait to see your finished product, really curious on the yield although I am certain it won't be low.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Snowy

Just saw back a bit where you were asking us to throw out yield estimates.
If you don't land 450g off all these girls, somethings gone wrong mate lol.
What's the size of your area?

Also concerning the HG Top Loader is that a carbo/sugar thing?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 9, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Snowy
> 
> Just saw back a bit where you were asking us to throw out yield estimates.
> If you don't land 450g off all these girls, somethings gone wrong mate lol.
> ...


Hey mammath, I think my room is about 1.2m x 1.5m, but I can't remember exactly, it's been a while since I measured it.

Man I really hope I can get a pound. I'd be sooo happy. I would only have to do two of these grows a year to keep me in bud.

The Top Shooter is a PK booster, so not sure about the carb side of things. I am using canna boost as well, but again, I am not sure of the exact ingredients of that, but I imagine this one would have the carbs. Smells a bit funky, kinda like organic nutes. But they are supposed to work well together.

I chopped another 2 x BC branches this morning, bigger than the previous branches.

I also weighed what I chopped last week and that came in at 12gms...plus the 3-4 gms of the pop corn I must of smoked over the weekend, so Don was spot on with his 1/2 oz estimate on that. Nice one mate 

So we're at 15gms and counting!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 9, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Hey mammath, I think my room is about 1.2m x 1.5m, but I can't remember exactly, it's been a while since I measured it.
> 
> Man I really hope I can get a pound. I'd be sooo happy. I would only have to do two of these grows a year to keep me in bud.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I forgot to ask how many plants in that area...
Doesn't matter though, because it's all about 'how many grows will keep me in prime smoke per year'.
That's my latest measure of shit 

I can't, and don't, need to grow all the time, I can't smoke that much, nor can I grow indoors through our nasty summer/spring months.
I've got 5 to 6 months to get my shit done for the year... and that's why my girls need to yield.
As do yours...

The reason I ask about the Top Loader is because I heard you say you have to mix it with hot water.
I'm using a carbo load mix this get go which I have to dissolve in hot water to mix nicely in the rez' other wize it turns to snot! lol.
It's like a syrup.
If it's just a PK boost then...
We have different set ups so I'll go now 
Grow on dude.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2009)

wooop wooop i could eyeball an oz from outta space me man! lol

a pound out of your space is deffo on the cards man how many you got in there?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 9, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yeah, I forgot to ask how many plants in that area...
> Doesn't matter though, because it's all about 'how many grows will keep me in prime smoke per year'.
> That's my latest measure of shit
> 
> ...


9 plants anyway, 3 of each strain. Not that you can tell from my canopy. Could be 6 or 12....LOL.

Yeah, 2 grows a year would suit me nicely. I quite enjoy the down time as well. Then coming back to it is more exciting as well. My mrs would be happier too. But I'll just do whatever I have to do to keep me in bud.

Well that shit sounds very similar. Snotty is exactly how I would describe top shooter. You have to warm the bottle in hot water first to stand any chance of getting it out, and then you mix it with more hot water before stirring it into the mix. But it's proper snotty until that point. God knows what's in it though! The SSH seem to love it though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2009)

your looking at well over an elbow man easy 9/16= 1.77 and your girls are easy gonna push 2.5 + per girl.

happy frickin daze!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your looking at well over an elbow man easy 9/16= 1.77 and your girls are easy gonna push 2.5 + per girl.
> 
> happy frickin daze!!!


Yeah, so that's 1.77 per girl to get a lb. I guess that could well be on, yeah!

Very happy daze indeed!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2009)

more like A pound and a half really im guessing here but id be fairly confident that your going to get on or around 3 oz per girl 3 x 9 = 27 oz but 1.5lb's = 24 oz

im going to say final weight will be just under at 22.5


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> more like A pound and a half really im guessing here but id be fairly confident that your going to get on or around 3 oz per girl 3 x 9 = 27 oz but 1.5lb's = 24 oz
> 
> im going to say final weight will be just under at 22.5


thanks for your thoughts Don. I really hope you are spot on with this estimate as well man!  Oh man, that would be more weed than I've ever, ever, had before. That would be a very respectable gram to watt ratio too....I can't quite believe it's going to be that good to be honest!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2009)

believe it man yo put the time effort money and devotion in you'll get the bitching end result were all looking for! 

and yeah its a lot of dope in one sitting man haha


----------



## Obleezy (Nov 9, 2009)

Just read through this entire thread from page 1 to page 62..... and all i gotta say is wow! Damn impressive grow man! Keep it up!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> believe it man yo put the time effort money and devotion in you'll get the bitching end result were all looking for!
> 
> and yeah its a lot of dope in one sitting man haha


lol....a shed load you could say! hahaha. I sure put the devotion in man, so lets hope I get that end result.



Obleezy said:


> Just read through this entire thread from page 1 to page 62..... and all i gotta say is wow! Damn impressive grow man! Keep it up!


Hey man, welcome to RIU and welcome on board here  Just in time for the harvest mate 

Thanks for the comments dude and taking the time to look through my journal. Hope you enjoyed the read!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2009)

I could probably get away with doing one decent grow a year (i'm not really a heavy smoker) but i REALLY enjoy doing it. 6oz would keep me in bud for a year give or take. I don't sell it so i stock pile lol and i'm getting into variety now.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry Snowy, I keep calling it 'Top Loader' when I know it's 'Top Shooter' lol 
But if it's syrup, then it's sugar, and it aids the flowering process 
I'm a mollasses hater, and in a soil inviro' it 'may' work, but for coco, you need specific plant sugars 

Stockpiling? I love to have a different weed, for different moods...... just got to keep it under 180g... WTF?

That don't cover enough of my swings! haha


----------



## bender420 (Nov 10, 2009)

where them pix at snow, i am getting anxious


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

you sound a lot like me osc man, doin it for the love of great weed and great variety, ive got jars with 6 different strains in now some cured for 9 months man its like a sweet shop for dope fiends.

why 180 g's? mam? thats like a cola n a half to you???


----------



## Mammath (Nov 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> why 180 g's? mam? thats like a cola n a half to you???


haha yeah I know...
It's the limit you can to have in your possession to be classified for personal use, and if caught, you just get a fine.
Any more than 180g dry and they classify it as a commercial amount here and it's a criminal offense.
What a load of crap hey?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

sucks the donkeys that mam?!? so what do you do crop then smoke the other 5 ounces as quick as possible to get you under 180 hahahah


----------



## Mammath (Nov 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sucks the donkeys that mam?!? so what do you do crop then smoke the other 5 ounces as quick as possible to get you under 180 hahahah


haha your kinda right though.
When I feel I'm pushing the limits I just make up a big batch of edibles lol.


----------



## bender420 (Nov 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> haha your kinda right though.
> When I feel I'm pushing the limits I just make up a big batch of edibles lol.



Man Mammath that really blows, what state law is that.

You read my mind, I was going to suggest to just make some edible, but you are already on to it. Great.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 10, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Man Mammath that really blows, what state law is that.


Sorry bender, that information is given out on a need to know basis, and at this point in time. no-one here needs to know where I really live  lol.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 11, 2009)

Yo Snowy!, what's crackalackin?




.
Does bud stop growing during the week? haha!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 11, 2009)

He's probably playing that new computer game thingy


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

cod mines not arrived ffs


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 11, 2009)

hey everyone...just read through the thread a bit. interesting...nice plants by the way. this grow im starting a strain new to me....silver haze and jack the ripper. i just bought some compressed coco coir and some soluble mycorrhizae can these be used in conjunction or is mycorrhizae for soil only? what you guys think of these strains?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> hey everyone...just read through the thread a bit. interesting...nice plants by the way. this grow im starting a strain new to me....silver haze and jack the ripper. i just bought some compressed coco coir and some soluble mycorrhizae can these be used in conjunction or is mycorrhizae for soil only? what you guys think of these strains?


no idea, sorry mate.

Hey all, I've been slack this week I know....updates coming later today! In a bit!.......


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> He's probably playing that new computer game thingy


you got it mate! 

Modern Warfare 2 is frickin' awesome!!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

so this is my 9 week update, all be it a day early.

Firstly, this is what I am currently enjoying! 







and a quick group shot of the 'plot'!







as you can see, my room is looking a little autumnal now, those autumn colours really coming out on my flushed girls. One of my Trainwrecks which I'm still boosting up is turning a bit purple.

High res bud pics coming up!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

Trainwreck...




















Blue Cheese...








Super Silver Haze...


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

My BC's and the flushed TW will be getting chopped next week, Monday I think.....check this BC out.....







I think I can safely say it is flushed. Look at the lush green SSH leaf behind it.....LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

awesome show snowy really top grow! looks like its going to be an easy trim with them massive fat colas. your gonna be a happy chap


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome show snowy really top grow! looks like its going to be an easy trim with them massive fat colas. your gonna be a happy chap


Thanks mate. Yep, trimming won't be too bad. Not much fluffy popcorn to contend with, just a couple of lower popcorn nugs on each branch before you get to the business end where they're all nice fat, solid, hard nugs!!!


----------



## Foolieo (Nov 12, 2009)

drooling! well played man! well played  those looks amazing


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

Foolieo said:


> drooling! well played man! well played  those looks amazing


cheers mate....good to have you on board as well man! Welcome........


----------



## Mammath (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow they all look so good Snowy.
Top work mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

really draining the last nutes out of the plants man, grown to perfection


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Wow they all look so good Snowy.
> Top work mate.


I keep saying it, and I mean it, thanks mam. I'm so chuffed with how they are all turning out. It is the best result I have ever had and I put a lot of that down to coco, good coco and nutes, the other part down to good genetics and then the smallest factor is probably me. But I'm still pleased with mysefl! 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> really draining the last nutes out of the plants man, grown to perfection


you too man, thanks. I would of boosted them all for a bit longer if I hadn't been taking my early branches off, but I don't mind them getting all yellow at the end. As you say, you can be sure they've used all the nutes up! Just trying to keep my SSH and 2 trainwrecks nice and healthy looking now, they have a little bit of blooming to do yet! hehehe


----------



## mv400 (Nov 12, 2009)

Yumm yumm, what a beautiful sight to look at


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 12, 2009)

BRAVO!!! That TW is really well flushed its gonna be a lovely smoke, congratulations man. The BC looks awesome too and the SSH's are way better looking than mine. Well done dude. I can't think of any more compliments. I'll rep ya when it lets me


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 12, 2009)

mv400 said:


> Yumm yumm, what a beautiful sight to look at


thanks mv! I can stare at them all day myself. hahaha



oscaroscar said:


> BRAVO!!! That TW is really well flushed its gonna be a lovely smoke, congratulations man. The BC looks awesome too and the SSH's are way better looking than mine. Well done dude. I can't think of any more compliments. I'll rep ya when it lets me


cheers os....I'm well chuffed all 9 have turned out so great. What are the chances of that eh? From seed I mean. I was expecting at least one duff one, but they have all been spot on and good solid girls all round. Can't knock GHS or Buddha's fem genetics as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 12, 2009)

I've grown 4 Gh seeds and i've only got one good plant i must be unlucky i guess lol. I grew 2 GH white widows and got a bumper yeild 10 and q oz but the weed was crap really bland and weak. It was bland even after it had been cured for months. The SSH's have been better though one of them is terrible but the other one makes up for the other three, its a beauty and its days are numbered nearly 40% amber but its still chucking out new hairs and its been on plain water for over a week and the leaves are getting very yellow and dying at the ends. both yours are amazing, me jealous? you betcha lmao


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 12, 2009)

Great Job  I like very much.....


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 13, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I've grown 4 Gh seeds and i've only got one good plant i must be unlucky i guess lol. I grew 2 GH white widows and got a bumper yeild 10 and q oz but the weed was crap really bland and weak. It was bland even after it had been cured for months. The SSH's have been better though one of them is terrible but the other one makes up for the other three, its a beauty and its days are numbered nearly 40% amber but its still chucking out new hairs and its been on plain water for over a week and the leaves are getting very yellow and dying at the ends. both yours are amazing, me jealous? you betcha lmao


yeah, I guess I got lucky then! Can't wait to see your finished SSH man.



theloadeddragon said:


> Great Job  I like very much.....


Thanks man!


----------



## acepowerz (Nov 13, 2009)

I had to post a LOL @ the fire extinguisher on the inside of the grow box. God forbid it should catch fire how the hell are you going to get to it???? LOL


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 13, 2009)

acepowerz said:


> I had to post a LOL @ the fire extinguisher on the inside of the grow box. God forbid it should catch fire how the hell are you going to get to it???? LOL


ummmm well that would be pointless if I had to set it off myself, but it's temperature activated, I forget what the threshold is, but it will activate itself if there is a fire. The valve has glass over it which breaks under heat. Whether it will be effective or not, I really hope I never have to find out. But it keeps my mrs happy about having my tent in the loft. I don't even run an HPS in my tent, just enviro grow lights. So it is really just for show more than anything. But who knows, it might save lives. But thanks for your concern anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2009)

that's dedication man but be honest your missus insisted right???

i just hope my lass doesn't see it or shell ant me to get one installed hahaha


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's dedication man but be honest your missus insisted right???
> 
> i just hope my lass doesn't see it or shell ant me to get one installed hahaha


hahaha.....you know it mate...it was a condition for having the tent in the loft. Whatever she wants mate I tell ya. A, cos I love her, and B, it means I can grow my beloved weed.

If you do ever have to get one, don't get it from a grow shop, they are total a rip off. You can get them less than half that price from some fire saftey website I found.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2009)

ive said it before n ill say it again keep the woman in your life happy and the rest falls into place man!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2009)

You don't have a HPS? What lights are you using?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2009)

Ignore that post. I just went to the 1st page and saw thats its your veg tent without a HPS. I'm such a doughnut lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 14, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive said it before n ill say it again keep the woman in your life happy and the rest falls into place man!


and aint that the truth!



oscaroscar said:


> Ignore that post. I just went to the 1st page and saw thats its your veg tent without a HPS. I'm such a doughnut lol


LOL!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 14, 2009)

Just weighed the nugs from the two BC branches I chopped earlier this week. 21 gms. V happy with that from just 2 branches.

So the total count is now at 36gms.

However, I am sorry to say that my careless drying of these branches caused me to loose about 3-4 gms to mould! Damn it!!! What a fuck up. To get this far and then fuck up with the drying. Stupid, stupid, stupid!! A couple of nugs were just lieing on the base of the cardboard box I was drying, the sides touching the bottom got mould! 

Oh well, still got plenty of good bud left and it's just a little more for the bubble hash stash!! So I'm not too bothered, but it's given me a wake up call to be real careful with the rest when I dry it. Such a stupid noob mistake to make!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 14, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Just weighed the nugs from the two BC branches I chopped earlier this week. 21 gms. V happy with that from just 2 branches.
> 
> So the total count is now at 36gms.
> 
> ...


I would hang colas like yours Snowy vertically if possible.
It's the only real way to dry fat nawg colas.
Allows air around all the bud with no sides touching shit.
Keep RH below 35% too.
Probably a good thing it happened to your samples and not the whole lot.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I would hang colas like yours Snowy vertically if possible.
> It's the only real way to dry fat nawg colas.
> Allows air around all the bud with no sides touching shit.
> Keep RH below 35% too.
> Probably a good thing it happened to your samples and not the whole lot.


So I chopped down all my BC and one TW today. Wow, there was a sh*t load. It's all hung drying in a big box now. Nothing touching any sides or anything, not chancing the mould with this lot.

I still have 5 more to go too. 3 SSH and 2 TW. The SSH are going to love the extra space they have for their final weeks and now I can see them a lot better, they are all going to be impressive yielders with big fat branches.

No pics today I'm afraid. My camera battery is charging, so I'll update with pics tomorrow.

I've also cooked up my slightly mouldy buds and have a nice batch of cannabutter setting off in the fridge right now. Will be making some soft bake choc chip and hazelnut cookies later on. I think it might get a bit messy! LOL


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 16, 2009)

Looking forward to the pics of the SSH.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 16, 2009)

Im am getting ready to introduce coco coir into my grow room. i am still uncertain on a few things. what needs to be done when preparing to use coco coir? i understand one should use hydroponic nutrients....i know its hard to say but are the nute levels the same for coco as for soil? how much are you feeding your coco plants as opposed to manufacturers recommendations? transplanting soil into coco.....bad idea?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 17, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> Im am getting ready to introduce coco coir into my grow room. i am still uncertain on a few things. what needs to be done when preparing to use coco coir? i understand one should use hydroponic nutrients....i know its hard to say but are the nute levels the same for coco as for soil? how much are you feeding your coco plants as opposed to manufacturers recommendations? transplanting soil into coco.....bad idea?


Get canna coco and canna coco nutes and you don't need anything else or need to do any preparation.

Feeding is pretty much the same as in soil, but you need to feed more as coco it is an inert medium with no nurtient content.

I followed the canna feeding schedule exactly.

Not sure about transplanting from soil into coco, I guess it should be fine. My only concern would be the fact the PH for nutrient uptake is differrent for coco, compared to soil. 5.2-6.2 for coco, 6.0-7.0 for soil.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 17, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Looking forward to the pics of the SSH.


Just off to snap some now mate!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 17, 2009)

Took me a good couple of hours to trim this lot yesterday....

4 plants minus a few early branches. In the box is 3 BC's....one of them could of done with a tiny bit longer. And 1 x TrainWreck.







The remaining 5 plants. 3 x SSH and 2 x TW......Looking at my room now, I actually can't imagine how I had another 4 plants in there!! LOL







Some Trainwreckk footage......



















This TW is MASSIVE!!







And my 3 SSH.....all branches are needing major support now. I'm getting through a lot of wire!

Number 1...







Number 2...







and finally....Number 3.....


----------



## bender420 (Nov 17, 2009)

woh woh woh, look at what has been going on while i was gone. Cheers. Superb plants mate. Many props to you skills, even you though say it wasn't that important, you are still the one that chose these genetics, and you took care of them, without you they would be just little worthless beans.


----------



## bender420 (Nov 17, 2009)

OMG i cannot stop lookin at the pix, they look just terrific.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

man picture perfect from start to finish truly one of the best journals ive seen. kudos to you !

love the purple tinge thats come out in the TW. and the ssh looks like shes going to give you tons man


your going to end up with a shit load from the space man. 

good growing!


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 17, 2009)

is that a fire exting. in ur :bud-box?:


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 17, 2009)

bender420 said:


> OMG i cannot stop lookin at the pix, they look just terrific.


LOL....cheers Bender....me too mate.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man picture perfect from start to finish truly one of the best journals ive seen. kudos to you !
> 
> love the purple tinge thats come out in the TW. and the ssh looks like shes going to give you tons man
> 
> ...


Don, thanks man. I totally agree with you buddy  LOL....seriously though, not being big headed or anything, but I have really impressed and surprised myself with how well this grow has turned out and the performance of the coco. My only mate who knows what I grow is impressed to fuck as well.....he told me I've been lazy the last 12 months, but really got it together this grow, and he's totally right! I think keeping a journal has helped me keep my shit a bit tighter as well, so thanks to all you guys for following along with my grow. It has really been appreciated.

I've set my standards pretty damn high now though and it's going to be a challenge to keep things running to this standard. Let alone improve things. But hopefully that's where the air pots will come in! 

The SHH has really impressed me these last two weeks. The colas are getting so fat and heavy. Most of them are now supported in two places. Love it...hehehehehe!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 17, 2009)

greenjambo said:


> is that a fire exting. in ur :bud-box?:


LOL

But WTF! 67 pages in....a room full of buds and people are just starting to notice the fire extinguisher at the start of my thread.

Sorry dude, but you're the second person to ask recently and no one mentioned it through the entire thread so far. It's quite funny, that's all. But yes, it's a fire extinguisher. Check back a few pages for more info if you're interested.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

hahah yeah keeping it up to this standard is a hard task man but theres no reason not to really its set up you just need to feed them biatches. 

whats next in the rotation? not that youll be desperate to get it full again with that pile of ganj...


its a good feeling giving someone a bud or a j and watching their eyes open like xmas eh hahaha


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah keeping it up to this standard is a hard task man but theres no reason not to really its set up you just need to feed them biatches.
> 
> whats next in the rotation? not that youll be desperate to get it full again with that pile of ganj...
> 
> ...


yep, not much to it really once you get everything dialed in. But I am a lazy stoner and mixing up nutes can be a pain in the ass sometimes! Especially when the jars are full of bud, keeping things tight is much more challenging.

Next up is whatever I can get out of my current clones from this batch. So a bit more of the same really and I'm still thinking on what beans to get for next year. Just too much to choose from and I can't make up my mind. I really enjoyed smoking the amnesia haze recently, so I'm thinking about that, but not sure if I can be doing with another haze and the longer flowering time. So IDK! I also quite fancy doing a 'white' strain again. Might just get a right old mix from pickandmix, plant em all up and see what turns up. I quite like the idea of that to be honest.

Yeah man, my mate's eyes nearly fell out his sockets when he saw the contents of my drying box yesterday and picked up a branch. I just wish I could share what I do with more of my mates. But some of them have big mouths and talk a lot of shit, plus I'd get pestered by them for weed all the time as you just can't buy weed this good from anyone I know. I think I said it before...it's ALL MINE! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

i find im fine mixing up my nutes and tending to the garden unless im pissed then its a whole different ball game, i end up having a toke in the cupboard and forgetting how many ml of A or B the mix is at n what not...

yeah man a good pick n mix up eh! that's what i've just cracked a load of different beans. great when it comes to harvest and you've got your pick of a few strains.


----------



## bender420 (Nov 17, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yep, not much to it really once you get everything dialed in. But I am a lazy stoner and mixing up nutes can be a pain in the ass sometimes! Especially when the jars are full of bud, keeping things tight is much more challenging.
> 
> Next up is whatever I can get out of my current clones from this batch. So a bit more of the same really and I'm still thinking on what beans to get for next year. Just too much to choose from and I can't make up my mind. I really enjoyed smoking the amnesia haze recently, so I'm thinking about that, but not sure if I can be doing with another haze and the longer flowering time. So IDK! I also quite fancy doing a 'white' strain again. Might just get a right old mix from pickandmix, plant em all up and see what turns up. I quite like the idea of that to be honest.
> 
> Yeah man, my mate's eyes nearly fell out his sockets when he saw the contents of my drying box yesterday and picked up a branch. I just wish I could share what I do with more of my mates. But some of them have big mouths and talk a lot of shit, plus I'd get pestered by them for weed all the time as you just can't buy weed this good from anyone I know. I think I said it before...it's ALL MINE! LOL



same philosophy as you, even though i can get good medicine from a pharmacy, all the bud i get will be medicine just for me.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 17, 2009)

Damn dude, is that a fire extinguisher...in your grow room? LOL, just kidding.

Looking fucking fantastic my man, fucking fantastic indeed!


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 17, 2009)

dam that shit looks crazy good


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 17, 2009)

I am so jealous!! That TW looks awesome, the autumn colours are really showing and the SSH's are packing the weight on too. Great work.
I know what you mean my mates would shit if they knew what i was doing. Its really hard not to show off but loose lips sink ships and all that lol. They're always asking why i've always got good weed and i just say i know a bloke that grows and he only sells little bits. I told my best mate i grew what he was smoking and he called me a liar and reckoned that someone had smuggled it from dam coz you can't get weed that good in this country lmao he believes me now he's seen my tent.

AMAZING PICS!!! I keep going back and looking at 'em


----------



## Mammath (Nov 17, 2009)

Really top stuff mate.
You've come a long way with this grow hey?
I remember seeing those pics of what was left of that flowering area after your previous grow with those sticky traps just coated in gnats. 
It was a fucking mess! lol
This get go was a completely different story though.
haha... new it would be 
Great work dude, fully redeemed yaself I reckon.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 18, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Damn dude, is that a fire extinguisher...in your grow room? LOL, just kidding.
> 
> Looking fucking fantastic my man, fucking fantastic indeed!





liljheazy said:


> dam that shit looks crazy good


cheers fellas! ..........



oscaroscar said:


> I am so jealous!! That TW looks awesome, the autumn colours are really showing and the SSH's are packing the weight on too. Great work.
> I know what you mean my mates would shit if they knew what i was doing. Its really hard not to show off but loose lips sink ships and all that lol. They're always asking why i've always got good weed and i just say i know a bloke that grows and he only sells little bits. I told my best mate i grew what he was smoking and he called me a liar and reckoned that someone had smuggled it from dam coz you can't get weed that good in this country lmao he believes me now he's seen my tent.
> 
> AMAZING PICS!!! I keep going back and looking at 'em


cheers mate.

I've had to bite my lips so many times to stop myself telling mates. I use the exact same line as you though man. A good mate grows it and I'm in on his operation. I tell them I water his garden for him when he's anyway etc and for that, he sorts me out nice weed, but only in small personal quantities.....LOL

Thanks for the comments though dude. I'm really pleased with EVERYTHING. That SSH is gonna make me very happy though! 



Mammath said:


> Really top stuff mate.
> You've come a long way with this grow hey?
> I remember seeing those pics of what was left of that flowering area after your previous grow with those sticky traps just coated in gnats.
> It was a fucking mess! lol
> ...


Thanks you sir!  Yeah man, I feel I've made some real progress with this grow.

My room was a f*ckin' mess before!! A lazy stoners grow room for sure! Fly traps totally covered like you say. This grow, my three fly traps have trapped one little flying thingy. That's it! They look like new!! hehehehe....that would be down to my preventitive measures, including regular neem applications early on and my particle intake filter. And also, the Spider Mites did not return!!!!!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, a good grower puts into action preventative measures 
No problem is better than 'a problem'.
The cure... is prevention.
Good strategies mate.
I look forward to watching the SSH finish off, should be spectacular


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 18, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yes, a good grower puts into action preventative measures
> No problem is better than 'a problem'.
> The cure... is prevention.
> Good strategies mate.
> I look forward to watching the SSH finish off, should be spectacular


LOL...I like 'no problems'! Preventitive measures are much less work than reacting to problems when they happen, that's for sure!

Apart from my pest free grow, the other thing I am most pleased about is the fact it was a hermie free grow as well. I was forever picking immature seeds from my last harvest and it really pissed me off. Nothing but fine sensimillia this time round! No balls in sight, not even found the odd late one. Awesome fem genetics.

I just spent the last 20 mins before my lights went out staring at my SSH. I think they really will be spectacular! Every day they are swelling up more and more.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah man, good stable fems' is what we all be after. 
Especially when cheating nature through genetics and growing female only. 
I think GHS have done their homework when it comes to that.
Then again. I've got bagseed that don't pop out nutsacks either no matter how long you let 'em go... haha!

But your right mate, a fem' grow has risks ,but your ladies have been well behaved. Claim the favour! lol.
Hold on to 'em.

20 mins? Is that all? haha
Silver hazes are great to watch


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 18, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Took me a good couple of hours to trim this lot yesterday....
> 
> 4 plants minus a few early branches. In the box is 3 BC's....one of them could of done with a tiny bit longer. And 1 x TrainWreck.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm *nice!




*


----------



## steve1978 (Nov 18, 2009)

cracking grow! i must confess im copying you! i think growing gets a bit easier when we all learn just to do what it says on the bottle!! im using full canna range in coco, just started flowering and hoping my 16 great white shark fem turn out as good as yours!! good luck and enjoy your smoke


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 18, 2009)

I think GHS fems are pretty good coz i've grown 4 fem plants from them with no herming and i took one SSH to 13 and a half weeks and i've still got one growing at nearly 14 weeks and still no sign of male bits but its a crappy pheno and i haven't got round to chopping it yet. I've also grown sensi jack flash which is supposed to be terrible for hermie traits and i've only found one seed in it so i've been lucky.
Your SSH's are solid phenos and they are just gonna get better and better. I noticed that after week 11 they really start improving and yours are way ahead of mine at that stage so your going to have quite a display.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> The remaining 5 plants. 3 x SSH and 2 x TW......Looking at my room now, I actually can't imagine how I had another 4 plants in there!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a dicklips...


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 18, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yeah man, good stable fems' is what we all be after.
> Especially when cheating nature through genetics and growing female only.
> I think GHS have done their homework when it comes to that.
> Then again. I've got bagseed that don't pop out nutsacks either no matter how long you let 'em go... haha!
> ...


yeah, I wish I had an extra space for keeping long term mother plants, but I don't so I just have to get over that. LOL.

I'll do one more run of what I have with whatever clones I can salvage, they are not doing good! And then I think I'm going to buy some fresh beans and not bother cloning again. I am liking the look of world of seeds strains at the moment.



welsh wizz said:


> Hmmmm *nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man! 



steve1978 said:


> cracking grow! i must confess im copying you! i think growing gets a bit easier when we all learn just to do what it says on the bottle!! im using full canna range in coco, just started flowering and hoping my 16 great white shark fem turn out as good as yours!! good luck and enjoy your smoke


Thanks steve mate. Good call with the canna, you really won't be dissapointed. Good luck with yours man. 



oscaroscar said:


> I think GHS fems are pretty good coz i've grown 4 fem plants from them with no herming and i took one SSH to 13 and a half weeks and i've still got one growing at nearly 14 weeks and still no sign of male bits but its a crappy pheno and i haven't got round to chopping it yet. I've also grown sensi jack flash which is supposed to be terrible for hermie traits and i've only found one seed in it so i've been lucky.
> Your SSH's are solid phenos and they are just gonna get better and better. I noticed that after week 11 they really start improving and yours are way ahead of mine at that stage so your going to have quite a display.


yeah, I'm impressed with their fem seeds. I hope world of seeds are just as stable.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> what a dicklips...


I know man! WTF!! but thanks!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 18, 2009)

What are you growing next?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 18, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> What are you growing next?


I'll do one more run of the same again, assuming my clones make it. Then I'll be starting some fresh seeds. Looking at world of seeds. At the moment, I am thinking their A.K., Delrium and Madness. They are quite pricey, but that's not going to stop me. All their strains look and sound the business though and they have a massive range of kush's. I quite fancy a bit of heavy indica in my room though.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 18, 2009)

Have you thought about doing sensi's northern lights? I've wanted to try that for a while


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 18, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Have you thought about doing sensi's northern lights? I've wanted to try that for a while


I have and I'm a big fan of sensi, not of their white label stuff mind. But yeah, am still seriously considering going old skool and doing some Northern Lights, but I want a fem version. Can't be doing with males anymore, they are just a pointless waste of time, space, nutes and water.........unless breeding of course. LOL


----------



## bender420 (Nov 18, 2009)

Man only if I would have come through your journal before i bout beans for chocolope and ak-48, i would have just gotten the fem version. I was convinced by someone that the fem version have a really high chance of cross dressing. Turns out yours didn't have any problem with Hermie trait showing. 

Which breeder were your seeds from? Whats the word on fem seed breeders, which are some of the best with the lowest chance of growing sacks. DNA Genetics?

Sorry for asking your so many questions, i am asking you because u must have dome some homy work to end up with prodcut like this. 

Once again cheers on that grow, i just got some SSH, and its just fantastic.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 19, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Man only if I would have come through your journal before i bout beans for chocolope and ak-48, i would have just gotten the fem version. I was convinced by someone that the fem version have a really high chance of cross dressing. Turns out yours didn't have any problem with Hermie trait showing.
> 
> Which breeder were your seeds from? Whats the word on fem seed breeders, which are some of the best with the lowest chance of growing sacks. DNA Genetics?
> 
> ...


The Super Silver Haze and the Trainwreck were from Greehouse and the Blue Cheese from Big Buddha. I have grown Nirvana fem seeds before as well and had 100% stable girls. My only hermie problems have only ever been from reg seeds. Mandala and White Label to be specific. Not sure about DNA, never tried them. But I might be trying them next, I like a few of their strains.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 19, 2009)

I like to call it "The Strain Game"


----------



## bender420 (Nov 19, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> The Super Silver Haze and the Trainwreck were from Greehouse and the Blue Cheese from Big Buddha. I have grown Nirvana fem seeds before as well and had 100% stable girls. My only hermie problems have only ever been from reg seeds. Mandala and White Label to be specific. Not sure about DNA, never tried them. But I might be trying them next, I like a few of their strains.



Cool Beans man. I saw a documentary which had some dutch coffee shops, and some of them had line ups which carried 80-90% DNA Genetics buds.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 19, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah, I wish I had an extra space for keeping long term mother plants, but I don't so I just have to get over that. LOL.
> 
> I'll do one more run of what I have with whatever clones I can salvage, they are not doing good! And then I think I'm going to buy some fresh beans and not bother cloning again. I am liking the look of world of seeds strains at the moment.
> 
> ...


So what's up with ya offspring dude, how bad can it be?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 19, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I like to call it "The Strain Game"


LOL...yeah dude. I love to play it!



bender420 said:


> Cool Beans man. I saw a documentary which had some dutch coffee shops, and some of them had line ups which carried 80-90% DNA Genetics buds.


I especially like the look of this one....


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> So what's up with ya offspring dude, how bad can it be?


It's just a very ugly site man. A tent full of freaks with unserated freaky leafs. They should be massive by now, but they are growing really slow. The colder temps in my loft are not helping. I never got my insulation up as we're probably moving next year.

But I will take some pics just for you mate!

I am sure they will be fine and I'm not too worried about them cos of the abundance of bud I have at the moment. As long as I can keep them alive until my flowering room is clear, I'm sure they will come good for me. I'm a bit worried about the stress they have gone through in re-vegging and being all freaky looking. Don't want them to herm on me next time round. But at the moment I still plan to go forward with them, but also I can't stop looking at new strains too. LOL


----------



## Mammath (Nov 19, 2009)

haha... freaky's fine mate, they'll come good once you have the room and time to care for them.
Concentrate on the flowers for now


----------



## bender420 (Nov 19, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> LOL...yeah dude. I love to play it!
> 
> 
> 
> I especially like the look of this one....



Pretty much every strain DNA offers looks very appealing at least to me. Chocolope would be my number 1 pick. 







And I would love to run Rocklock as well. I have 2 regular chocolopes hope at least 1 is a female. 

Rocklock


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> haha... freaky's fine mate, they'll come good once you have the room and time to care for them.
> Concentrate on the flowers for now


You know it mate....that's my plan! 



bender420 said:


> Pretty much every strain DNA offers looks very appealing at least to me. Chocolope would be my number 1 pick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now that's some appealing shit right there! LOL


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

And I missed this how?? Sorry SnowWhite, Ill start payiong attention a bit lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

shizzzaaaaam mofo's that looks divine!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> And I missed this how?? Sorry SnowWhite, Ill start payiong attention a bit lol.


ah mr west.....welcome my man! Pull up a chair mate and I got some Blue Cheese for ya....... .......just getting it's cure on....... That's why you're here now aint it?......you were just waiting for the buds to be ready weren't ya?!  Good timing though. I bet you're always next to the person rolling a spliff at parties so it comes your way next eh?. hahaha, actually no, I take that back. I bet your the fella knocking out fat joints all night that everyone wants to sit next to! 

Well you're just in time for the grand finale here anyway mate!!


----------



## bender420 (Nov 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> And I missed this how?? Sorry SnowWhite, Ill start payiong attention a bit lol.



Mr West, don't miss out on my grow. Its my first but with all the help from forums its coming along great. Swing by mate.

I am really looking forward to the final weigh in of SW product. My guess is SW is gonna enjoy the SSH smoke the best, and yeild a total of 1.25 #.

Man snow cannot wait to see your next log with DNA.


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> ah mr west.....welcome my man! Pull up a chair mate and I got some Blue Cheese for ya....... .......just getting it's cure on....... That's why you're here now aint it?......you were just waiting for the buds to be ready weren't ya?!  Good timing though. I bet you're always next to the person rolling a spliff at parties so it comes your way next eh?. hahaha, actually no, I take that back. I bet your the fella knocking out fat joints all night that everyone wants to sit next to!
> 
> Well you're just in time for the grand finale here anyway mate!!



Cant fault my timing then lol. Unfortunatly if anyones skining up at a party its me or its engine oil based sumpbar hash and i sit as far away from that guy as i can lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cant fault my timing then lol. Unfortunatly if anyones skining up at a party its me or its engine oil based sumpbar hash and i sit as far away from that guy as i can lol


LOL.......yeah, like I thought. I'd be sitting with you then man....stinking up the place! hehehe


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 19, 2009)

Just bumpin' the pics again. New pics tomorrow!  



SnowWhite said:


> Took me a good couple of hours to trim this lot yesterday....
> 
> 4 plants minus a few early branches. In the box is 3 BC's....one of them could of done with a tiny bit longer. And 1 x TrainWreck.
> 
> ...


----------



## bender420 (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice, cannot wait for the new pix.


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Nice, cannot wait for the new pix.



yeah me too but these are great to be going on wi9thkiss-ass


----------



## ganjaboii024 (Nov 19, 2009)

very nice grow SW
i just read pages 1-71, i have a new 600 watt hps and iv done both soil and hydro but this time around im going with coco as a medium
your grow is really nice, thanks for the inspiration 
i would also like to use canna coco a+b nutes but i cant find a retailer in toronto that carries it, anyone know of one or where i can order from for cheap shipping to canada?


----------



## heyguy901 (Nov 19, 2009)

awesome grow man +rep


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 20, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Nice, cannot wait for the new pix.





mr west said:


> yeah me too but these are great to be going on wi9thkiss-ass


Coming right up fellas! 



ganjaboii024 said:


> very nice grow SW
> i just read pages 1-71, i have a new 600 watt hps and iv done both soil and hydro but this time around im going with coco as a medium
> your grow is really nice, thanks for the inspiration
> i would also like to use canna coco a+b nutes but i cant find a retailer in toronto that carries it, anyone know of one or where i can order from for cheap shipping to canada?


Thanks man. Good call with the coco! Glad I was some inspiration for you. I think everyone should be growing in coco! LOL.

Sorry man, can't help you with retailers in Canada. You can check the canna website for distributors though.



heyguy901 said:


> awesome grow man +rep


Cheers buddy. Just fyi....typing '+rep' does not actually give rep. Why does everyone do that? You have to click on the scales to give rep. But thanks for the thought though anyway man! LOL


----------



## bender420 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hurry up man, i am sitting here waiting.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 20, 2009)

This is everything I've harvested so far all jared up, including 60gms of nice bud trim. I composted all the large fan leaves just keeping the sparkly stuff!









Trainwreck - Weighed in at 90g














Blue Cheese C - 49g














Blue Cheese B - 47g














Blue Cheese A - 49g














I'm not counting these as final weights yet as I expect to loose a few more grams during the burping process. I've also scrumped a good few branches of this lot as well. I got an amount for it back a few pages, I'll look it up when I add everything up properly.

New pics of what's left in my room coming up next.......


----------



## Mammath (Nov 20, 2009)

Shit hot so far mate.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 20, 2009)

The remaining 5.....




















SSH...



















Another SSH cola....







And a branch from the big one...







Finally, some Trainwreck...



















Hope you liked the pics!

Happy f*ckin' FRIDAY everyone!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2009)

increadable, i fuckin glove the pics lol


----------



## bender420 (Nov 20, 2009)

No comment on the pix man. Cannot find the right fucking words, thats how good they look. 

Nice fucking job.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2009)

hats off fella! epic in all ways. i want jars full of buds and a tent full! its usually one or t'other your not a lucky guy your a self made happy chap!

this is my pic of the pics like jawdropping, colours are feckin awesome


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments fellas. What can I tell ya......I'm just so chuffed with how this grow has turned out. I've taken all the mistakes and fuckups I've made over the past couple of years and just made sure I didn't make them again. And I switched to coco. Becuase of that, I have had the best results I've ever had.

Yeah Don, nice pic of the pics man! LOL.... I'm loving the colours that are coming out of the TW. Just beautiful. That one will be coming down next week. Had her final boost today and then I'll flush her out for a week and chopety chop. Based on the yield from the previous TW I already chopped, she's gonna be a 3 ouncer I reckon. The other TW will be even more than that I think....she's a BEAST!

No idea on the SSH, but looking at how fat the colas are getting, should be at least 3 oz from each of them as well. Happy f*ckin' days!! I sure am a very happy chap!


----------



## mv400 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yumm yummm  Such lovely shining finished MaryJane and plants  enjoy happy hours  and happy TGIF to y'all


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 20, 2009)

This one is my favorite, with the roor and little tally sheet in the background...












Wonderfully fantastic huge dank nugs! Hooray!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 20, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> This one is my favorite, with the roor and little tally sheet in the background...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...cheers man. Excuse the dirty bong, it needs a clean! But I need to get some more iso alochol off ebay. Cleans her up real nice!


----------



## gotbubba726 (Nov 20, 2009)

hey Im growing on a coco mat 6 bubba's in veg almost ready to flower. Is it true not to move the plant when set ontop of the coco mat. If so how do manicure or prune if I cant move'em around. Anyone please!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't find the words, just incredible!!!! That TW is a beauty, the colours are astounding. They all look like keeper phenos. 
Great work man, you must be very proud


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 20, 2009)

that is fucking insane snow, your the man!


----------



## ganjaboii024 (Nov 20, 2009)

great pics SW
your plants look so healthy, like someone else said they look like the plants from high times magazine
i cant wait to start my coco grow im interested to see the difference between my soil and hydroton grows vs. coco
im ordering my canna nutes online because there is no retailer in the city i could find that had them
i hate seeing all the weed you grow go into jars that you have to stare at for three weeks without pinching off nugs



SnowWhite said:


> Thanks for all the comments fellas. What can I tell ya......I'm just so chuffed with how this grow has turned out. I've taken all the mistakes and fuckups I've made over the past couple of years and just made sure I didn't make them again. And I switched to coco. Becuase of that, I have had the best results I've ever had.
> 
> Yeah Don, nice pic of the pics man! LOL.... I'm loving the colours that are coming out of the TW. Just beautiful. That one will be coming down next week. Had her final boost today and then I'll flush her out for a week and chopety chop. Based on the yield from the previous TW I already chopped, she's gonna be a 3 ouncer I reckon. The other TW will be even more than that I think....she's a BEAST!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 20, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> LOL...cheers man. Excuse the dirty bong, it needs a clean! But I need to get some more iso alochol off ebay. Cleans her up real nice!


There was a picture there at one point, I swear...and now it's back!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 20, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> The remaining 5.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WoW. Very impressive growing mate.
Beautiful.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 21, 2009)

Excellent all around..... bust especially th wreck .... Im wrecked....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2009)

man that ssh is FAT there looks like 6 oz plus on that one alone!


----------



## bender420 (Nov 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that ssh is FAT there looks like 6 oz plus on that one alone!



that SSH is like its the ultimate nug, ultra fantastic.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice!!!

Despite the fact that they come from the same parents (NLxSkunkxHaze) I'm amazed how much that SSH looks like my Jock Horror. I'd love to hear a smoke report on that when the time comes.


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Nov 21, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> My passive intake was not working well enough and the tent was getting too hot. 33 deg C.....Too damn HOT!!! So I've moved the 4" extractor fan onto the intake ducting and got a 5"fan for the exhaust.....both intake and exhaust are hooked up to one of these climate controllers.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off I hate you.. And love u lol u have the 3 strains I have a feeling ill end up with exclusively myself so props on some killer selections an amazing grow and some fuckin seriously undescribably gorgweous nuds... And second may I inquire as to where u got that fan controller and how much u paid? Again good damn job my mind is blown


----------



## weedyweedy (Nov 22, 2009)

that trainwreck looks like heaven! +rep for the beautiful produce! i will be starting a 400W big bang (3), cheese (1) and trainwreck (1) grow soon and i have already purchased my cocos!

this grow is inspiring!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 23, 2009)

To wake my head up on this dull monday morning, a classic slice of some simply gorgeous electronica straight outa detroit. Not for everyone I guess, but hey ho.

[youtube]6sFzWIfTqyE[/youtube]



oscaroscar said:


> I can't find the words, just incredible!!!! That TW is a beauty, the colours are astounding. They all look like keeper phenos.
> Great work man, you must be very proud


Cheers os. I am very proud indeed. Just burped my jars this morning and the smells are amazing!



liljheazy said:


> that is fucking insane snow, your the man!


Thanks you mate. Cheers for following along.



ganjaboii024 said:


> great pics SW
> your plants look so healthy, like someone else said they look like the plants from high times magazine
> i cant wait to start my coco grow im interested to see the difference between my soil and hydroton grows vs. coco
> im ordering my canna nutes online because there is no retailer in the city i could find that had them
> i hate seeing all the weed you grow go into jars that you have to stare at for three weeks without pinching off nugs


Thanks man. But don't feel bad for me bro. I'm not that fussy. Obviously I prefer nicely cured weed, but as long as it's dry and I have nothing else, then I'm smoking it man! I couldn't look at weed like that in jars and not smoke it. That would be the ultimate punishment! LOL.



Jerry Garcia said:


> There was a picture there at one point, I swear...and now it's back!


I knew what one you meant man. That pic is what we are all trying to achieve here, the end result!!! Jars full of buds. I can understand why you picked it. LOL



Mammath said:


> WoW. Very impressive growing mate.
> Beautiful.


Nice bumpage. Thank you sir! 



theloadeddragon said:


> Excellent all around..... bust especially th wreck .... Im wrecked....


LOL....trainwrecked! Cheers man!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that ssh is FAT there looks like 6 oz plus on that one alone!


wooo....6 you reckon! I was thinking 4, but you do have a good eye for this sort of thing and I hope you're right man  They are fat and heavy colas, so I wouldn't be too surprised I guess.



bender420 said:


> that SSH is like its the ultimate nug, ultra fantastic.


I just love them man. I couldn't do a room full of them though, have to mix it up with something more indica. This long flowering time would be totally killing me about now if I just had SSH in there.



SpruceZeus said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> Despite the fact that they come from the same parents (NLxSkunkxHaze) I'm amazed how much that SSH looks like my Jock Horror. I'd love to hear a smoke report on that when the time comes.


Thanks buddy. Cool man, I'd like to see those. You got a journal man?



erkelsgoo420 said:


> First off I hate you.. And love u lol u have the 3 strains I have a feeling ill end up with exclusively myself so props on some killer selections an amazing grow and some fuckin seriously undescribably gorgweous nuds... And second may I inquire as to where u got that fan controller and how much u paid? Again good damn job my mind is blown


I got the fan controller from my local hydro shop. I think it was about 90 quid.



weedyweedy said:


> that trainwreck looks like heaven! +rep for the beautiful produce! i will be starting a 400W big bang (3), cheese (1) and trainwreck (1) grow soon and i have already purchased my cocos!
> 
> this grow is inspiring!


Good call man. Nice choices all round, including the coco. Good luck! 






So I'm just off to water the plot. I am gonna start slowly bringing the feed/boost down on the SSH from today. Both TW will be getting a good flushing.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 23, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


>


You know what I admire Snowy is the fact you
have buddage from bottom to top.
Very special, very compact, very nice mate...


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 23, 2009)

Mammath said:


> You know what I admire Snowy is the fact you
> have buddage from bottom to top.
> Very special, very compact, very nice mate...


Thanks man. The plant support rings have quite a lot to do with that I think, as I spread the branches out wide quite early on, so they got good light. She'd do very well in your stealth cab I would imagine.


----------



## freeman0121 (Nov 23, 2009)

looking good keep us updated


----------



## bender420 (Nov 23, 2009)

freeman0121 said:


> looking good keep us updated



Should have the final weigh in and the smoke report. Snow I think you might pull in 1.5#s. Looking forward to your next one SNOW. 

Again Great fucking job bro, i wish i had some medicine like that, i know i would be a lot more sleep and get much better sleep at night.


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> To wake my head up on this dull monday morning, a classic slice of some simply gorgeous electronica straight outa detroit. Not for everyone I guess, but hey ho.
> 
> [youtube]6sFzWIfTqyE[/youtube]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mammath (Nov 23, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Thanks man. The plant support rings have quite a lot to do with that I think, as I spread the branches out wide quite early on, so they got good light. She'd do very well in your stealth cab I would imagine.


Yeah, that she would. perfect size.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> love the tune man, very housey, remindes me of my clubbing days lol.
> 
> 
> And of course awesome budage man


LOL....Happy Clubbing Days. This tune really takes me back too. You know that man!!

I love my oldskool electronica, all genres, but 90's underground dance music especially, LOVE IT! I was off me head man!!!! 

This is from the early naughties, but it's some simply gorgeous production from the Octave One boys! Totally awesome strings!!!!

[youtube]1Om9FVGHaeU[/youtube]



One more day of burping the jars I think and I can stash 'em away for keeps!! The smells are developing and maturing really nicely. the Blue Cheese's are soooo stinky of course! But the TW is surprising me. It had quite a sour smell at harvest, but it's much sweeter smelling now, it's really f*ckin' nice! Not intense like the cheese, but very very nice still. Gonna need some more jars for my next harvest I reckon. Got some plastic tubs, but I won't be putting the SSH in no plastic shite!! LOL.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 24, 2009)

THE FREAKS COME OUT!......

[youtube]WdhIJe-rIas[/youtube]


...............








Freaky huh!? But at least they are alive still!

Just been looking at them closely this morning and the very new growth looks like it's starting to come through normal again, finally!! FFS!!!!!!

I'm sure once my flowering room is clear and I pot these girls up into their air pots and give them a nice enviroment they will really get the veg back on and I can cut off all this freaky shit! If not, then new beans it is, but whatever, I'm not too fussed at the moment. Just concentrating on finishing the SHH as best I can!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 24, 2009)

haha.. they look great Snowy.
Freaks? no... just growing, and quite normal from their lack of attention.
They just don't know what day it is....
When you give 'em the stage, they'll be beautiful


----------



## weedyweedy (Nov 24, 2009)

That looks very interesting. Scary but interesting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah man i thought mine were all runt of the litter fodder but they're nearly all bangin out 'normal' leaves now, theyll come good man now worries!

whats the strain front left?


----------



## bender420 (Nov 24, 2009)

with your skills Snow, they will be looking good in no time.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah, I'm still pretty optimistic about their outcome. But we'll see.

Don mate, the one in the front left is a Trainwreck.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 24, 2009)

You could plant them outside the cop shop they dont look like weed more like pepper plants lmfao


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> LOL....Happy Clubbing Days. This tune really takes me back too. You know that man!!
> 
> I love my oldskool electronica, all genres, but 90's underground dance music especially, LOVE IT! I was off me head man!!!!
> 
> ...


i see we gonna be mates with ur taste in music i was a wreck head all through 90s and went from acid thro rave to house and so on lol.
[youtube]/v/8G9EPLvpIno&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
love me hip hop aswell lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

Is this the old skool thread reminds me of the first album I payed for, geto blaster, lino mat I dont think I could do the windmill to head spin anymore, still body pop lol.

[youtube]o4LP17-Fi7U[/youtube]

first house lol

[youtube]TDcQJ-U4nRM[/youtube]


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 25, 2009)

Well if we're getting proper old skool......we gotta have this one.....

[youtube]4QLpUMGASUA[/youtube]

and this.....

[youtube]sq4iKKHRF_I[/youtube]

Some new SSH high res bud action coming up real soon to get this thread back on topic. I could talk about old skool all day though.......maybe we should start a thread!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

White lines I used to play that on a record player with 4 different speeds lol.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 25, 2009)

To the tune of ganga kru's super sharp shooter.....

The S - the U - the P the E the R

The S - the I - the L the VER

The H - the A - the Z - the E...the SUPER, SILVER, HAZE!!!



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.















and a Trainwreck that is getting chopped tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 25, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> White lines I used to play that on a record player with 4 different speeds lol.


LOL....yeah man...it's totally pitchable. I have a tune by Plaid that I can play at any speed. Played slow (as it was meant to be) it's a real nice chilled out piece of ambient breaks/electronica. Pitch it right up and it turns into this mental physco breaks track Aphex Twin stylee....it's just awesome.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

*Budilicous!* What more can I say.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 25, 2009)

I wish I had a high def monitor right now...I could probably smell that trainwreck...

Looks, well, awesome. As usual.

Who is the breeder of your trainwreck? I would go back through and check, but I'm too high and I have to leave...


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 25, 2009)

sweet jesus! that looks good


----------



## bender420 (Nov 25, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> I wish I had a high def monitor right now...I could probably smell that trainwreck...
> 
> Looks, well, awesome. As usual.
> 
> Who is the breeder of your trainwreck? I would go back through and check, but I'm too high and I have to leave...



Bro with any decent monitor you should be able to smell it, I have a shitty old monitor and as soon as i opened Snows thread my room starting stinkin like cheese, wreck n haze.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 26, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> *Budilicous!* What more can I say.


well said! thanks man. 



Jerry Garcia said:


> I wish I had a high def monitor right now...I could probably smell that trainwreck...
> 
> Looks, well, awesome. As usual.
> 
> Who is the breeder of your trainwreck? I would go back through and check, but I'm too high and I have to leave...


Cheers Jerrry. The TW and the SSH are both from Greenhouse. Very impressed with the TW, it is an all round strong and vigorous plant.....lovely! But can get a bit leggy.....but you know how to deal with that! 



liljheazy said:


> sweet jesus! that looks good


thanks man!



bender420 said:


> Bro with any decent monitor you should be able to smell it, I have a shitty old monitor and as soon as i opened Snows thread my room starting stinkin like cheese, wreck n haze.


LOL......I think that's just your lovely stinky plants you can smell dude. 

Bet they are smelling good!


----------



## bender420 (Nov 26, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> well said! thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL bro, why don't you believe me, i even tried opening your thread on my uncles laptop and everyone thought that a skunk squirted on the laptop, so yeah dude your shit is staannky. 

PROPS again my bud.


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2009)

old skool rules lol

[youtube]/v/wlD9p8Ed30M&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 26, 2009)

That is awesome man. Amazing pics.


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2009)

lovely buds dude, makes me wanna spam ya with jungle for some reason lol.
[youtube]/v/bLQC9DdBw-M&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers Os....SSH number C is the one man. LOL.... It's overtaken the other two and is my fav pheno by far. She's just swelling and swelling and swelling. The other 2 are putting out freaky slightly stretchy bud growth instead of the swelling. They look a bit weird now!

The TW is getting chopped tomorrow. Was supposed to be today, but I didn't get round to it.


Spam away westy mate....Love it. That's a pretty sick valley of the shadows rmx...not heard that particular one before. Nice. Would make a sick dubstep track actually, just a bit of that wobble bass required!

But keeping on the D&B theme, this is one of my all time fav tracks. It's just totally haunting man! Tight, tight production and sampling! Hellraiser!!! 

[youtube]EDQHRP7euzE[/youtube]


----------



## bender420 (Nov 28, 2009)

superb track snow. lets see some pix to see what weird growth you are talking about.


----------



## k4y0 (Nov 28, 2009)

Those are the most beautifull plants I ever seen in my life dude!


----------



## weedyweedy (Nov 28, 2009)

Still no smoke report on the trainwreck?


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 29, 2009)

hey snow when u break down the BC, can u give us a description? sticky? im thinking about getting some and i was wondering if its worth the trouble.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 29, 2009)

bender420 said:


> superb track snow. lets see some pix to see what weird growth you are talking about.


Sure man, pics tomorrow. Sorry I've slackened off with the pics....Been a bit busy the last few days. Mostly I have been trying to stop chickens from killing each other. We introduced a new chicken to our small flock yesterday. It has not gone well!! Still dealing with the aftermath to be honest. We now have three phsyco chickens that really want to kill each other!! And I mean really KILL each other. So I need to build separate homes and runs today to try and integrate them back together! It's a total NIGHTMARE and also very unusal apparently. We don't have a cockerill, just chikens behaving like they have dicks! LOL....But it's actually not funny though.



k4y0 said:


> Those are the most beautifull plants I ever seen in my life dude!


Thank you very much. I have to agree with you  It is my best work to date.



weedyweedy said:


> Still no smoke report on the trainwreck?


Well, what can I say about the TW. TW - A at least. B and C not tested yet.

The smell when I chopped her was very sour, quite grapefruity all most. But now she's had a good week in a jar after drying, she's really sweetend up and I'm getting fresh oranges and lovely citrusy smells from the jar now.

The smoke is very nice, hard to describe, kind of fruity, but earthy as well and the high hits you quick and hard. Especially from the bong! Love it!!

Can't wait to try Trainwreck B and C. I think they will be a little differrent, they took two weeks longer to finish afterall.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 29, 2009)

beennoobed said:


> hey snow when u break down the BC, can u give us a description? sticky? im thinking about getting some and i was wondering if its worth the trouble.


Sure man. It's lovely. Kind of low yielding compared to my others, but very high potency and smell. Incredibly strong smell!! Very cheesey! LOL...One of my phenos especially. Amazing skunky/fruity taste and smell. Totally unique. Incredible in the bong! It's just unbefuckinglievable how good it tastes and how high it gets you. It's a real builder, peaking after you finished the joint. Kinda warps your face a bit! LOL

So yes, it is well worth the trouble. But be prepared for some proper odour management, or forget it. She'll get you busted!! But apart from that, she's not much trouble to be honest. Doesn't like heavy feeds, she was the most sensitive to the nutes out of my 3 strains. But I look forward to growing more BC in the future. She was slowest to root when cloning as well, but all 3 BC's made it ok.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

its a shame u cant post tracks that uve dun. I know utube wont post me an me mates version of theimperial march lol that we did we we was drunk lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

[youtube]/v/D_wVm-Os8hI&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
love this tune wen im driving on the motorway in trafick lol


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Nov 29, 2009)

I grow in coco, but I add it to my soil mixture. about 60/40coco great results. I swear by the stuff. I'm sure your aware coco is PH neutral, and has only trace nutrients. Great stuff though!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah Westy.....Photek is sick! Love his minimal pots and pans stylee drum and bass....proper moody stuff!

I'm not much of a producer anyway to be honest man, I just love to DJ these days. I can hook you up with some links to my DJ mixes via PM though. I'll get on it man.




MoN3yb4Gs said:


> I grow in coco, but I add it to my soil mixture. about 60/40coco great results. I swear by the stuff. I'm sure your aware coco is PH neutral, and has only trace nutrients. Great stuff though!


Why bother with the soil? Just use 100% coco man with good nutes, then there is no need for soil.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 30, 2009)

TW - C

Chopped and trimmed in a hurry on Saturday.













TW - B

Chopped and trimmed in a hurry yesterday....There was a SHIT load of bud on this plant!!!





















And then there were 3.........

The three remaining SSH.....










This is SSH - C....she is my fav SSH and is getting chopped at the end of this week at 12 weeks. Flushed 5 litres of canna flush mix through the pot today. It will get another 5 litres before the chop.
















The other two will go a week or two longer......


this is the one with the freaky stretchy bud growth......







Weird!











And finally my tallest one.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

EPIC man, puts mine to shame. love the purpley blue tinge to the wreck aswell looks like top ganja fella!

man that ssh looks like theres about 5-6 a plant watch out for mould man it looks denser than jade goody


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 30, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Weird!


Thats what 1 of the colas on the haze Im growing has done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

like the bud had nowhere else to pack weight on so its burst a bud leak hahah


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> EPIC man, puts mine to shame. love the purpley blue tinge to the wreck aswell looks like top ganja fella!
> 
> man that ssh looks like theres about 5-6 a plant watch out for mould man it looks denser than jade goody


ez Don. Thanks man. There's no shame in your grows mate....far from it.

Yeah, I love the colours too....can't wait to get them jarred up. I think it's gonna be killer bud!

The SSH are gonna put out for sure. Mould is a worry, yes. Need to keep a close check on that. There was a tiny bit of mould of in one of my TW colas I harvested this weekend. Just a couple of small nugs I had to cut away. No biggie. But it does concern me. Humidity is low, ventilation is good, not much more I can do but check inside the colas to make sure nothing is starting to go mouldy. Fingers crossed. I've waited so long for these SSH, I couldn't bare to loose a big cola to mould now! 



welsh wizz said:


> Thats what 1 of the colas on the haze Im growing has done.


Must be a weird haze/sativa thing.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> like the bud had nowhere else to pack weight on so its burst a bud leak hahah


hahahaha!  LOL


----------



## Mammath (Nov 30, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> TW - C
> 
> Chopped and trimmed in a hurry on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Pic Bump!

Really, really nice Snowy.
That weird SSH is just a shitty pheno and I hate it when plants do that. Certainly not a keeper.
I agree though with your favourite, it's mine too. Gorgeous!


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 30, 2009)

truly fucking amazing those SSH are looking fat, but i wonder why did that TW turn purple?


----------



## bender420 (Nov 30, 2009)

Dang Snowy I didn't know you had chickens man. Anyhow I have seen the foxtail on quite of few strains, CJ has a foxtail pheno aswell but it is dank. Anyhow from your pictures the foxtail cola seems to be least dense and a lot more leafy. Most likely not a keeper. 

Other than that, SIMPLY AMAZING.

KUDOS my friend, you have done a terrific job. Cheers, smoke a TW joint for your mate Bender.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 30, 2009)

FUCKING AWESOME!!!! I think that SSH must be pretty unstable coz out of the 5 we have between us none of them are even remotely the same. Your favourite is mine too, it looks solid. Did you take clones?


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2009)

love the look of this whats the smoke like?


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 1, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Pic Bump!
> 
> Really, really nice Snowy.
> That weird SSH is just a shitty pheno and I hate it when plants do that. Certainly not a keeper.
> I agree though with your favourite, it's mine too. Gorgeous!


Nice bump...thanks mate. Yep, I don't like it either and I won't be keeping her. SSH C is the one. Fastest finisher of the three as well. Gonna try and keep this one given the apparent variation and instability when starting from seed. It just takes too long to bother with any freakazoids!! LOL



liljheazy said:


> truly fucking amazing those SSH are looking fat, but i wonder why did that TW turn purple?


Thanks man...no idea on the purple. It just happened in the last couple of weeks. I kinda like it though. She don't smell like a purple strain though, which is fine by me, cos I hate that lavender tasting flowery crap, it just doesn't do it for me.



bender420 said:


> Dang Snowy I didn't know you had chickens man. Anyhow I have seen the foxtail on quite of few strains, CJ has a foxtail pheno aswell but it is dank. Anyhow from your pictures the foxtail cola seems to be least dense and a lot more leafy. Most likely not a keeper.
> 
> Other than that, SIMPLY AMAZING.
> 
> KUDOS my friend, you have done a terrific job. Cheers, smoke a TW joint for your mate Bender.


Thanks man, but that's not what I'd call foxtailing, just freaking out. LOL.... A 'foxtail' is bushy and thick...these growths are skinny and stretchy.



oscaroscar said:


> FUCKING AWESOME!!!! I think that SSH must be pretty unstable coz out of the 5 we have between us none of them are even remotely the same. Your favourite is mine too, it looks solid. Did you take clones?


Cheers Os. Yeah, I agree. I read somewhere once before that's it's hard to properly stabilise a cross of three such strong parents, that is the NL, Skunk and Haze. I believe that is why my Jack Herer from sensi had so much variation as well, just a bit too much going on in the mix. But when you get a good stable one, oh boy is it good. Like the illusive Indica Jack Herer pheno. Makes me think I should just be growing the Northern Lights or the Skunk and not all these advanced crosses. I have been thinking on the NL for some time now.

But yeah man, I have a cut of that SSH - C and I will be keeping her going cos I genuinely think she's one of the gooduns.



mr west said:


> love the look of this whats the smoke like?


The pic doesn't really do it justice either.....Not sure on the smoke yet. As I have the rare luxury of jars full of dry bud, I won't be sampling this TW until she's dry and had a few weeks in the jars as well. So I'll let you know in a few weeks man.


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

you should have a sample now so u know how much better it is if atall after a cure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

man i want jars full of different strains. not jealous at all.........


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i want jars full of different strains. not jealous at all.........


least u gotta chance of acheiving that, yoiu hardly smoke atall lol. Ur too nice to ur faithfull lol but if u think about it ur not being nice cuz they aint getting it at its best lol. irony lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

haha well youd be surprised i give them jars more for the stink to be honest but they cure it as they smoke it 

and ive been getting back into my smoking man believe. ive near finished my querkle off n only have an 8th of cheese for the xmas bake off


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> you should have a sample now so u know how much better it is if atall after a cure.


good point well made!  It will be my wakey bakey tomorrow. I'm pretty sure it will send me back to bed! LOL



Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha well youd be surprised i give them jars more for the stink to be honest but they cure it as they smoke it
> 
> and ive been getting back into my smoking man believe. ive near finished my querkle off n only have an 8th of cheese for the xmas bake off


Tell me about it man. I was really rationing my smoking pre harvest, you know, making it last. But now I have shit loads again, the old habbits are creeping back in. Oh who am I kidding....they're totally back. I'm chuffing on cheesey spliffs all day long and I love it! hahahahaha.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i want jars full of different strains. not jealous at all.........


LOL....you have the beans for it man. What's your excuse? You need to look after the man a bit more Don. Keep it all for yourself mate. It's the way forward.  

Personally, I could never have too much in stock. Even now, with jars full, I'm worrying it's not enough! LOL. Of course it's plenty and there's shit loads, but even so.

Hopefully chopping my SSH will sort that problem out. I just ordered a few more glass jars in readiness! 

And my x-mas bubble hash is gonna be AMAZING too!! I think it will be my biggest run yet!


----------



## weedyweedy (Dec 1, 2009)

mmm mmmm mmmmm! those trainwreck are yummy looking snow! can't wait to grow my own!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

haha no excuse man i smoked it i had a jar of cheese a jar of psychosis and a now dwindling jar of querkle. Im not buying dope and thats enough for me man. and without being greedy ive managed to clear near 10k in a year. 

where did you buy your jars i'm sick of eating [email protected] big hotdogs just for the jars


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 1, 2009)

That's good going mate. Whatever you gotta do man.

Goodcookshop. They were a bit of a treat for my SSH to be honest @ 4.25 each. But you can't beat the rubber air tight seal on them....

http://www.goodcookshop.com/sp/storage/bottles--jars/le-parfait-super-glass-storage-jar-10-l-litres/1067


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah man screw top lids only have so long a life before they start leaking that gorgeous intoxicating funk man im gonna toke a good bowl of querkle when i get in quaff a brew down n hit the xbox for some left4 dead action

cheers for the link man


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man screw top lids only have so long a life before they start leaking that gorgeous intoxicating funk man im gonna toke a good bowl of querkle when i get in quaff a brew down n hit the xbox for some left4 dead action
> 
> cheers for the link man


 
sounds like my kind of night man. Enjoy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

well it dont look like my clay pebbles are turning up today so potting on is out the window 

anyone else play left4dead???


----------



## bender420 (Dec 1, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> That's good going mate. Whatever you gotta do man.
> 
> Goodcookshop. They were a bit of a treat for my SSH to be honest @ 4.25 each. But you can't beat the rubber air tight seal on them....
> 
> http://www.goodcookshop.com/sp/storage/bottles--jars/le-parfait-super-glass-storage-jar-10-l-litres/1067


That's the same jars I was planning on getting. I do have some of these for cookies, and don is right they do loose their seal after a while.


Man i was really hoping it would fill out, sucks to see u got a bad pheno, although lets not forget out of nine girls u only got 1 that isn't top notch. 

Are u gonna smoke it or make butter or hash?




Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man screw top lids only have so long a life before they start leaking that gorgeous intoxicating funk man im gonna toke a good bowl of querkle when i get in quaff a brew down n hit the xbox for some left4 dead action
> 
> cheers for the link man


u mean L4D 2!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

that i do! im so behind the times


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 1, 2009)

bender420 said:


> That's the same jars I was planning on getting. I do have some of these for cookies, and don is right they do loose their seal after a while.
> 
> 
> Man i was really hoping it would fill out, sucks to see u got a bad pheno, although lets not forget out of nine girls u only got 1 that isn't top notch.
> ...


dunno yet man....see how it looks when I chop and trim her. Under this new freaky growth is fat buds afterall.

All trimmings, and popcorn bud will be going into the x-mas bubble hash stash! hehehehe



Don Gin and Ton said:


> that i do! im so behind the times


I downloaded the demo last week but I aint had chance to play it yet. Any time I do get and it's all about Modern Warfare 2 at the moment anyway.

You need to get on that one Don mate. Or have you chipped your x-box?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

haha no i havent [email protected] my xbox im waiting till i buy a new telly before i buy modern warfare  im not playing till i can rock it in hi def.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 1, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> dunno yet man....see how it looks when I chop and trim her. Under this new freaky growth is fat buds afterall.
> 
> All trimmings, and popcorn bud will be going into the x-mas bubble hash stash! hehehehe
> 
> ...



Man I cannot go online, because i can get banned for modified firmware. I am waiting for an update so i could go online.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 1, 2009)

I had the elusive jack herer indica pheno. I got it out of ten sensi jh beans. I got 5 females and 3 males and 2 beans didn't sprout. 2 females got to week 2 of 12/12 and just gave up and died and of the 3 i had left 2 of them were really wispy and lightweight but it was the last one that was amazing. 9 weeks to flower and rock hard buds that stank the place out before you even smoked it lol. I was sooo gutted i lost that pheno. I might buy another ten beans and try again


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha no i havent [email protected] my xbox im waiting till i buy a new telly before i buy modern warfare  im not playing till i can rock it in hi def.


Totally understand about the high def. It's a great looking game.

so we can laugh at all the people that did fuck with their xboxes then and can't play MW2 online!



bender420 said:


> Man I cannot go online, because i can get banned for modified firmware. I am waiting for an update so i could go online.


hahahahahahahahahaha...... 

Good luck with that. From what I understand Microsoft have got it pretty nailed down if you hacked you xbox.



oscaroscar said:


> I had the elusive jack herer indica pheno. I got it out of ten sensi jh beans. I got 5 females and 3 males and 2 beans didn't sprout. 2 females got to week 2 of 12/12 and just gave up and died and of the 3 i had left 2 of them were really wispy and lightweight but it was the last one that was amazing. 9 weeks to flower and rock hard buds that stank the place out before you even smoked it lol. I was sooo gutted i lost that pheno. I might buy another ten beans and try again


If you ever find that indica JH again, well, drop me a PM dude. I have 4 more JH beans still from last year. Could give them a try for it too man. I love a good Jack Herer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah man my cuz was trying to get me to mod mine waxing lyrical saying he had 50 games saved hime hundreds he even bought the kit to mod them then the shit hit the fan and he had to buy a new box. he can still play the pirated games on the old console but no online im not sure if he will keep his gamertag/points or if that is what will be banned.

he got a new elite console with two free games with the intention of trading the second copy in but i bought it as he got 2 lf4d2's sold it it to me for 30 bar. 

saved hundreds cost him about 200 in all in replacements.

i really cant wait to get a telly and fire up the cod tho everyone will have 2 months headstart on the online, ill get my arse handed to me


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2009)

Play station three all the way for online and off. Theres a reason why xbox is cheap lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man my cuz was trying to get me to mod mine waxing lyrical saying he had 50 games saved hime hundreds he even bought the kit to mod them then the shit hit the fan and he had to buy a new box. he can still play the pirated games on the old console but no online im not sure if he will keep his gamertag/points or if that is what will be banned.
> 
> he got a new elite console with two free games with the intention of trading the second copy in but i bought it as he got 2 lf4d2's sold it it to me for 30 bar.
> 
> ...


I didn't get into COD4 till it had been out about a year. I got totally owned online at first, but it only takes a week or so to start kicking some butt. The customisable killstreak rewards are quality. You can call in all sorts of shit! hahaha



mr west said:


> Play station three all the way for online and off. Theres a reason why xbox is cheap lol


Agreed! + Blu ray player!! 
But I play COD on my PC.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah yeah westy lol they only released a decent game a few months back the first year was shite for it. if they hadnt fucked up the production it would have been such a better machine the ps3 was originally supposed to have 7 processors not 3 thats why ps3 is more expensive their recouping their costs


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah yeah westy lol they only released a decent game a few months back the first year was shite for it. if they hadnt fucked up the production it would have been such a better machine the ps3 was originally supposed to have 7 processors not 3 thats why ps3 is more expensive their recouping their costs


The games are coming now. Tekken for example. Quality. Plus I'm a massive Gran turismo fan and that's playstation only and is the main reason I got my ps3...plus the blu ray. I wish I waited for the new slim one though! damn it!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

im thinking of getting one on a deal with my new phone but mainly for singstar and the blu ray hahahahaha tho im sure ill play other games for it


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im thinking of getting one on a deal with my new phone but mainly for singstar and the blu ray hahahahaha tho im sure ill play other games for it


singstar...LOL. You like to sing Don?

I got my mrs sing star Take That and just ordered the Motown one as well for x-mas. I can't sing for shit, but I've had a go. It's not a pretty sound...hahahaha... Give me guitar hero any day. I ROCK!!!! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

lol yeah man, that surprise you?! i love a bit of singstar with me mates especially after i've had a drink but i find there's optimum performance and too drunk to read the auto cue haha 

i hate guitar queero with a passion. i lived in a shared house for a while n the lads played it non stop its like listening to your favourite albums on repeat with some twat going click click click over the top. i see the appeal i just have no musical ability other than the arse flute or maybe the comb n paper and thats pushing it


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol yeah man, that surprise you?! i love a bit of singstar with me mates especially after i've had a drink but i find there's optimum performance and too drunk to read the auto cue haha
> 
> i hate guitar queero with a passion. i lived in a shared house for a while n the lads played it non stop its like listening to your favourite albums on repeat with some twat going click click click over the top. i see the appeal i just have no musical ability other than the arse flute or maybe the comb n paper and thats pushing it


hahahaha...thought it was more of chicks thing to be honest......ya big girl! 

so yeah, I guess it does surprise me. But if you can actually sing, I can understand it being more fun like. So fair play. I just can't describe how bad my signing voice is....I don't do karaoke for the same reason....I struggle with happy birthday man! LOL

I guess you hate guitar hero for the same reason I hate sing star, cos we're shit at them and make 'em sound awful. Did I mention....I ROCK! hahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

hahahahha you what? rock? i can see you now stood with one foot on the monitor axe in hand lol

yeah i tried the guitar and the drums on rock band i have nil rhythm i like to sing on the rock band tho i ROCK the [email protected] out on dani california haha 

its all about practise i know two girls that when they picked up the mic's were so bad the kids in the street threw apples at the door, a year later their better than me and even rock the rapping tracks like its tricky. run dmc. man that shits fucking tricky tricky tricky


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahha you what? rock? i can see you now stood with one foot on the monitor axe in hand lol
> 
> yeah i tried the guitar and the drums on rock band i have nil rhythm i like to sing on the rock band tho i ROCK the [email protected] out on dani california haha
> 
> its all about practise i know two girls that when they picked up the mic's were so bad the kids in the street threw apples at the door, a year later their better than me and even rock the rapping tracks like its tricky. run dmc. man that shits fucking tricky tricky tricky


LOL....totally rocking out!.....you gotta feel it man, or what's the point eh! 

Okay, run DMC would be wkd fun....what sing star version is that on?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

true dat man! its on the 80's one fella and its nails

singstar can get out of hand man ive been at raging wreckhead parties and seen the birds talkin bout it then one wailed like a banshee singstAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR and the note went on at full tilt for like 2 mins while all the girls joining in the note. i swear the house was resonating. it was frightening.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> true dat man! its on the 80's one fella and its nails
> 
> singstar can get out of hand man ive been at raging wreckhead parties and seen the birds talkin bout it then one wailed like a banshee singstAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR and the note went on at full tilt for like 2 mins while all the girls joining in the note. i swear the house was resonating. it was frightening.


Sounds scary man!!!

80's one...right, I'll get on that. Cheers mate. The mrs will love it...She's a nut for 80's tunes anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> TW - C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get this shit back on track. hows the leaky pheno ? filling out?


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get this shit back on track. hows the leaky pheno ? filling out?


yeah, good call....thanks man. back on track. No, not really....IDK man. She's not looking the best, not very frosty, not very stinky, but still FAT. But the other two make up for her I think. I'm sure she'll still smoke just fine.

Chopping down my first SSH tomorrow I think. I'll decide for sure in the morning. I really wish I could find my magnifier though so I could check the trichs.


----------



## Mammath (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry to get back off track but if those who play that Guitar Hero thingy spent the same amount of time learning a REAL guitar, you'd all have something to do when the power goes out! 
... and chicks really dig musicians


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Sorry to get back off track but if those who play that Guitar Hero thingy spent the same amount of time learning a REAL guitar, you'd all have something to do when the power goes out!
> ... and chicks really dig musicians


LOL.....you won't get it till you've tried it mate 

I have mates who are proper guitar players man. They were saying Guitar Hero....pffft....I play a 'real' guitar. Then they eventually give in and have a go cos they feel all left out.....and of course...they love it. It's just a good bit of fun 

It's all about digging the fantasy man! LOL

I like to DJ and mix up beats, and I'm quite a snob about it too and I'm very scathing of shit DJs, which is most of them to be fair. But that won't stop me having a go on DJ Hero when I get a chance!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I found my 100x time magnifier...it was where I thought it should be, but couldn't see it for looking.....'looking like a boy' as my mrs would say.

Just checked the trichs on my 3 SSH and I'm pleased to report that they are ready, well, all but ready.

SSH C is 100% milky. She has been getting flushed since Monday. I like to clean them out for a week so I'll chop her on Monday.

The other 2 SSH are like 80-90% milky I would say. So I'm gonna start flushing those two tomorrow and harvest them this time next week. That will be 13 weeks.

Then we can move on and I can't wait. I'm bored of this grow now and I totally achieved more than I ever thought possible.....I just want to do it all over again now! hehehehe  Once my room is clear, I'll be potting up my freaky clones into air pots, the normal new growth is really coming through on them now which is great to see. They'll get vegged for around a month and then I'll flower them up early next year.

On another note of stealth. We had a hard frost here the other night, the first one. My shed roof didn't used to hold the ice or snow. Half of it was always defrosted....looked well dodgy. I tripled, if not quadrupled the insulation on my roof back in October and I'm very happy to report that my roof had a very thick and even coating of frost all over it the other morning. Happy f*ckin' winter days. Bring on the snow!! I had to stop last winter because of this issue.....but oh no....not this year!! The 'fools roof' as I like to call it! hahahaha


----------



## bender420 (Dec 3, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Well I found my 100x time magnifier...it was where I thought it should be, but couldn't see it for looking.....'looking like a boy' as my mrs would say.
> 
> Just checked the trichs on my 3 SSH and I'm pleased to report that they are ready, well, all but ready.
> 
> ...



Sounds great man, seems like u are on top of everything. So by the SSH C harvest do you expect it to have some amber, or just all cloudy. For pain relief I prefer a bit more trichromes, as they tend to be more stoney. But to each their own. 

I hope it isn't too difficult but i would like to nail it down to 50 50 amber cloudy.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 3, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Sounds great man, seems like u are on top of everything. So by the SSH C harvest do you expect it to have some amber, or just all cloudy. For pain relief I prefer a bit more trichromes, as they tend to be more stoney. But to each their own.
> 
> I hope it isn't too difficult but i would like to nail it down to 50 50 amber cloudy.


No idea man....I'll let you know how they look when I chop them. I expect some amber yeah...if I'd looked for longer on more leaves, I'm sure I would of found some amber today. I'm lucky and don't need to medicate for pain relief, but I totally understand your needs. Milky works for me though and I think the strain has a lot to do with it as well. A milky indica would be more heavy and stoney than a milky staiva/haze, know what I mean. It's just how it is. I think your HG will be really great for your needs man.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 3, 2009)

and another one for the collection......







TW - C in a nice new 1.5L sealed jar...a few days of days burping and I'll weigh her in.

TW - B has another day hanging and then I'll jar her up too.


----------



## homeruntilly (Dec 3, 2009)

i actually took the time reading all 83 pages, i followed your plants from little sprouts to MASSIVE BEASTS. I gotta say i'm highly impressed and your bud looks great! Another great inspiration.
I cant wait to see what the final yield is! =O

ps i just joined today.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 3, 2009)

homeruntilly said:


> i actually took the time reading all 83 pages, i followed your plants from little sprouts to MASSIVE BEASTS. I gotta say i'm highly impressed and your bud looks great! Another great inspiration.
> I cant wait to see what the final yield is! =O
> 
> ps i just joined today.


that's totally awesome man. Welcome to the site bro. I think you'll like it here. Except when it's not working! LOL... There's a lot of good growers, info and reading on here though. You can learn it all here man.

Thanks for the comments dude. Much appreciated......Some of my special Blue Cheese - C for you.............this stuff is special man, the C pheno in particular. But shhh...don't tell too many people. hahahaha


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 3, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> that's totally awesome man. Welcome to the site bro. I think you'll like it here. Except when it's not working! LOL... There's a lot of good growers, info and reading on here though. You can learn it all here man.
> 
> Thanks for the comments dude. Much appreciated......Some of my special Blue Cheese - C for you.............this stuff is special man, the C pheno in particular. But shhh...don't tell too many people. hahahaha


Hi SnowWhite

I see you have grown the Trainwreck in coco. I am doing a coco soil grow including the Green House Seeds Trainwreck.

Any strain specific advice for the coco based soil I'm using would be awesome or just general advice with coco. It looks like you cut a lot more perlite into yours than comes in the bagged soil I have, I could get extra perlite but didn't really plan on cutting the soil with it would that be a good idea?

I'm going to look through here a bit but it is so long that I can't look through the whole thing before askin whats on my mind


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 3, 2009)

dbo24242 said:


> Hi SnowWhite
> 
> I see you have grown the Trainwreck in coco. I am doing a coco soil grow including the Green House Seeds Trainwreck.
> 
> ...


Fristly, my advice is ditch the soil and use 100% coco. No need for perlite either. What you see in the pots is just a thin layer on the top which is from my first small seedling pots. I do put a layer of perlite at the bottom of my pots though.

No spefic advice for the TW...it was easy to grow and is a strong and vigorous plant. You will enjoy it. Can get a bit leggy though, but just try and show her who's boss! LOL


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 3, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Fristly, my advice is ditch the soil and use 100% coco. No need for perlite either. What you see in the pots is just a thin layer on the top which is from my first small seedling pots. I do put a layer of perlite at the bottom of my pots though.
> 
> No spefic advice for the TW...it was easy to grow and is a strong and vigorous plant. You will enjoy it. Can get a bit leggy though, but just try and show her who's boss! LOL


Yeah I grew it in DWC I know how it can stretch like a beast.

Well I won't be ditching the soil as it is over 60% coco already, but I will consider doing straight coco another time. I put hydroton at the bottom of my pots because I have it from doing DWC.

Anyways with the nute feeding on key seems pretty straight forward. Your harvest looked amazing! Grats


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 3, 2009)

dbo24242 said:


> Yeah I grew it in DWC I know how it can stretch like a beast.
> 
> Well I won't be ditching the soil as it is over 60% coco already, but I will consider doing straight coco another time. I put hydroton at the bottom of my pots because I have it from doing DWC.
> 
> Anyways with the nute feeding on key seems pretty straight forward. Your harvest looked amazing! Grats


Yeah man, just follow and adjust any feeding schedule accordingly and you should be fine with the TW. It didn't strike me as very fussy.

Thanks for your comments mate and good luck with yours.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

word snowy! so i had a go with the airpots last night pics in my journo in a bit. sack the hydroton pebbles they fall through the holes it was a right mission to get enough to cover the base. thankfully the weight of the coco held most of them in place but it was a right performance. ive chucked the rest of the pebbles n will be buying some liner stuff like you get for hanging baskets.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> word snowy! so i had a go with the airpots last night pics in my journo in a bit. sack the hydroton pebbles they fall through the holes it was a right mission to get enough to cover the base. thankfully the weight of the coco held most of them in place but it was a right performance. ive chucked the rest of the pebbles n will be buying some liner stuff like you get for hanging baskets.


cool man, so some of that sphagnum moss stuff is needed then yeah. Thanks for the heads up mate. I'll be potting up into my air pots in a week or so.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

well i was going to just get the liner stuff the moss might go mouldy getting wet all the time?! or use kitchen towel haha


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i was going to just get the liner stuff the moss might go mouldy getting wet all the time?! or use kitchen towel haha


yeah, maybe. not worth this risk I guess....good old garden stones would probably do the trick though too. Something a little larger than the pebbles maybe. Might go on the scavnege for some pebbles.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah that hadn't even crossed my mind yeah. last hydro pebbles i saw were marble sized not like garden peas. waste of money. live n learn eh!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 3, 2009)

Dont use the moss Iv seen bad results poor drainage.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 3, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Dont use the moss Iv seen bad results poor drainage.


good call.....would defeat the purpose of the air pot then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

the sales video with the soothing background music made it all seem too easy hahaah i recon with the chunky coco coir there would be no bother, but the fine stuff..... ne chance matey


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 3, 2009)

man that jar must smell lovely when you open it


----------



## ElephantRider (Dec 3, 2009)

I've been debating the SSH for a bit. You may have pushed me over the edge. Thanks! 

+rep!!


----------



## bender420 (Dec 4, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> I've been debating the SSH for a bit. You may have pushed me over the edge. Thanks!
> 
> +rep!!



They only thing with SSH is its long flowering time. Other than that, it is literally my favorite strain to smoke. It is also a strain with a very long and interesting history.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 4, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> man that jar must smell lovely when you open it


yep, it sure does. Very sweey and fruity smelling. Not intense like the cheese, but still lovely.



ElephantRider said:


> I've been debating the SSH for a bit. You may have pushed me over the edge. Thanks!
> 
> +rep!!


Thanks man....and exactly what Bender said. Be prepared for a long flowering time and to have lots of patience. They really make you wait!



Just weighed the TW C - exactly 2.5oz in the jar. I think TW - B will be my biggest TW yielder yet, but I'll know for sure in a day or two.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 4, 2009)

Bumping 2.5 oz of Trainwreck



SnowWhite said:


> and another one for the collection......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 4, 2009)

I just jarred up my TW-B...I had to split it between two of those jars as it wouldn't all fit in one, so TW-B is gonna be more than 2.5 oz I reckon......maybe 3


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 4, 2009)

props on the harvest so far! loving the trainwreck pics


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks nice in that jar. I just ordered some trainwreck today...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 5, 2009)

hey when u take pics of the jars u should take a bud pic too laying outside the jar infront or sumthin, id love to see the difference in TW A,B and C cause dammmmnn jar A looks like it has a lot of purple in it


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 6, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Looks nice in that jar. I just ordered some trainwreck today...


Good call man...I think you will like it.



HookedOnChronic said:


> hey when u take pics of the jars u should take a bud pic too laying outside the jar infront or sumthin, id love to see the difference in TW A,B and C cause dammmmnn jar A looks like it has a lot of purple in it


I totally agree man. and I will. I've been meaning to do a collection of dried bud pics, macro shots etc, but just haven't got around to it yet. But check back soon for some major bud porn!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Bumping 2.5 oz of Trainwreck


Where did you find those jars? Those are sweet!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 6, 2009)

10-4 there snowy
ill be waiting patiently in the shadows rolling a couple joints. one for u 2 of course lol props again snowy


----------



## bender420 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am sitting with my pants down, waiting for bud porn.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 7, 2009)

sorry guys....still can't upload any pics in any way.

I just chopped my SSH - C....Oh my GOD! What a beauty she is. I have loads of pics of her, macro shots and everything, but for now only I can see them. Maybe I will make up a nice collage of SSH-C pics while we wait for RIU to fix these issues.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 7, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> sorry guys....still can't upload any pics in any way.
> 
> I just chopped my SSH - C....Oh my GOD! What a beauty she is. I have loads of pics of her, macro shots and everything, but for now only I can see them. Maybe I will make up a nice collage of SSH-C pics while we wait for RIU to fix these issues.



I know dude, it sucks. 

Congrats on the best SSH. Bro I am so jealous as Super Silver Fucking Haze is my favorite strain in the word, I mean it bro I prefer it over anything, the flavor and potency are just amazing. 

Dang Snow you are one lucky dude.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 7, 2009)

Snow, what method did you use to germinate your seeds. I used rockwool last time and didn't like it much. I am considering starting in soil where I don't have to worry about feeding until it grow up a bit and it ready for transplant.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

bender420 said:


> I am sitting with my pants down, waiting for bud porn.



[youtube]/v/nkqfa-kaRFM&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## bender420 (Dec 7, 2009)

DNA Genetics Kandy Kush X Skunk
DNA Genetics Kush Berry X Skunk
DNA Genetics LA Confidential X Skunk
DNA Genetics Sleestack X Skunk
DNA Genetics OG18 x Skunk

You should pick em up for free at http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk...s/cat_126.html


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 7, 2009)

bender420 said:


> I know dude, it sucks.
> 
> Congrats on the best SSH. Bro I am so jealous as Super Silver Fucking Haze is my favorite strain in the word, I mean it bro I prefer it over anything, the flavor and potency are just amazing.
> 
> Dang Snow you are one lucky dude.


Thanks man. I just wish you could see it. She's so stunning up close. And did I mention....there is a SHIT load. 6 fat long colas and one small one. Truely gorgeous.



bender420 said:


> Snow, what method did you use to germinate your seeds. I used rockwool last time and didn't like it much. I am considering starting in soil where I don't have to worry about feeding until it grow up a bit and it ready for transplant.


I germ in a paper towell and then pop them in coco. I wouldn't use soil ever again now personally. I've tried all methods of germination pretty much, the paper towell is the only one that's given me 100% all the time, so I use that method.



mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/nkqfa-kaRFM&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


lmao man.....haven't heard that for ages! LOL



bender420 said:


> DNA Genetics Kandy Kush X Skunk
> DNA Genetics Kush Berry X Skunk
> DNA Genetics LA Confidential X Skunk
> DNA Genetics Sleestack X Skunk
> ...


They sound lovely. But I'm always dubious of 'free' things though. Maybe I'm just too cynical!!


----------



## bender420 (Dec 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/nkqfa-kaRFM&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]



Lol, i am a waaankkaaa


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 7, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Snow, what method did you use to germinate your seeds. I used rockwool last time and didn't like it much. I am considering starting in soil where I don't have to worry about feeding until it grow up a bit and it ready for transplant.


 
Use the coco! Your success rate will be higher.

You have to see this one....made me fall out of my chair..lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_Hu9wJfvnE


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

And it does me good like it bloody well should lol.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 7, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Use the coco! Your success rate will be higher.



Could you please tell me in more detail, exactly what coco, did you use, how much nutes, how often. 

Sorry for too many questions but I am really scared to waste any beans, so please explain to me in detail on exactly what you did since you had excellent results.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

Id use canna coco pro+ and canna coco A+B nutes with some pk13/14 and boost in full flower. ITs the easiest thing in the world going coco.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 7, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Could you please tell me in more detail, exactly what coco, did you use, how much nutes, how often.
> 
> Sorry for too many questions but I am really scared to waste any beans, so please explain to me in detail on exactly what you did since you had excellent results.


Dude...chill man....if they don't crack, you just plant some more.

Quoting page 1 of this journal....using canna coco and nutes....

*Week 1

**2/8/2009* - Started germination using wet paper towel method. 9 seeds, 3 of each strain.

*4/8/2009* - All seeds cracked with tap roots showing. Planted up into 60/40 coco/perlite medium, watered in with a light dose of canna coco A+B. (PH 5.5 EC 0.9)

*6/8/2009* - All seeds have broken the soil ....sorry, I mean coco!!

*9/8/2009* - Medium drying out, time to water. Same mix as I started with above.

*11/8/2009* (today) - It's been one week since I put the seeds in my growing medium, pic updates start from here...



I would do the exact same thing again starting from seed, but ditch or at least reduce the perlite.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> Id use canna coco pro+ and canna coco A+B nutes with some pk13/14 and boost in full flower. ITs the easiest thing in the world going coco.



Sorry for the confusion mate, I have gotten a hang of coco for veg/flower. I was asking about germination.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 7, 2009)

or if you don't like the paper towel method, cos some people don't, just pop the beans straight into coco and water in with the same mix. Maybe add some rhizo to the mix as well.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 7, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Dude...chill man....if they don't crack, you just plant some more.
> 
> Quoting page 1 of this journal....using canna coco and nutes....
> 
> ...



Thanks Snow, as usual very helpful.

I will do exactly that, for my next bean popping session.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 7, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> or if you don't like the paper towel method, cos some people don't, just pop the beans straight into coco and water in with the same mix. Maybe add some rhizo to the mix as well.


Previously I had 100% success with shot glass method, once they sunk and popped I put then in paper towel, again 100% success, they all showed taproot in 24 hours. The problem came when I transferred to rockwool, the rate went down to 50%.

I just have a hard time maintaing the mosture and nute level in the lil rockwool. For clone in rockwool i have 100% success but I guess they are more rugged that seedlings.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

i have 100% success everytime wen i use my heated propergator and jiffy peat pellets to crack seeds theres no trasplanting or feeding untill they are on there second set of leafs. Just presoak the jiffys. then jus plant ya sed bout 1cm in the top make sure its covered good .


----------



## bender420 (Dec 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> i have 100% success everytime wen i use my heated propergator and jiffy peat pellets to crack seeds theres no trasplanting or feeding untill they are on there second set of leafs. Just presoak the jiffys. then jus plant ya sed bout 1cm in the top make sure its covered good .



Thank Mr West, I greatly appreciate your input. That sounds good, perhaps I will experiment with some different methods including yours, to see which I prefer, at the end I think most methods work if executed properly so it just comes down to preference and what your feel comfortable with.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2009)

exactly how i roll too westy. not lost a bean in a while.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah true, I always feel uncomfutable when taking cuttings or planting seeeds i guess its that parent anxiety lol.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 7, 2009)

I managed to upload a couple of pics to my 'album'...this still works apparently. But it resizes the pics really small......but here's a taster of my SSH - c harvest pics....

more and better high res pics to come when I can upload them again.....


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

looks nice man like ya dipped it in sugar, hows she smelling?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2009)

cant see owt?! RIU blows lately... might start a twitter account that we can all share so we can post pics on a reliable server. actually thats a fucking brilliant idea hahaha

watch this space


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2009)

username riudownagain
password marijuana

ganja but on twitter ?!


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

u cant see this /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\//\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\\//\/\?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2009)

clever........


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 7, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> I managed to upload a couple of pics to my 'album'...this still works apparently. But it resizes the pics really small......but here's a taster of my SSH - c harvest pics....
> 
> more and better high res pics to come when I can upload them again.....


RUI has been so jacked up lately. It is frustrating.  I have been able to load pics myself, but it does take a long time for everything to load. They nbeed to fix it before we find a new site...<<--- Hey RIU that isn't a threat..lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> username riudownagain
> password marijuana
> 
> ganja but on twitter ?!


umm....no! LOL....sorry mate. The best thing David Cameron has ever said. 'Too many twits make a twat!' LMAO!



mr west said:


> looks nice man like ya dipped it in sugar, hows she smelling?


Thanks man. Amazing. Lemon with a hint of orange. Very hazey! LOL. Can't wait to smoke her.




mr west said:


> u cant see this /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\//\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\\//\/\?


High res a coming. I can upload pix this morning. YAY!




#1Raiderfan420 said:


> RUI has been so jacked up lately. It is frustrating.  I have been able to load pics myself, but it does take a long time for everything to load. They nbeed to fix it before we find a new site...<<--- Hey RIU that isn't a threat..lol


It seems to back at full function today. High res pics coming up...........


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks to rollitup, I can now upload high res pics again.....nice.....so here is my SSH-C in all her glory. 12.5 weeks 12/12.......

Pre chop....







Post chop and trim....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 8, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Thanks to rollitup, I can now upload high res pics again.....nice.....so here is my SSH-C in all her glory. 12.5 weeks 12/12.......
> 
> Pre chop....
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEET!! Very nice


----------



## bender420 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am super jealous, superb grow mate. CHEERS.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 8, 2009)

Snow mate, is their any sort or circulation inside your box for drying. I am thinking about doing something similar, but I was thinking about adding a little fan to move the air out, for intake was planing on poking some holes. 

As you know I am not too far away from my first harvest, so I am just trying to get ready.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 8, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Snow mate, is their any sort or circulation inside your box for drying. I am thinking about doing something similar, but I was thinking about adding a little fan to move the air out, for intake was planing on poking some holes.
> 
> As you know I am not too far away from my first harvest, so I am just trying to get ready.


 
I was going to do the same thing with a pc fan for exhaust and some holes for passive. That way you can use some carbon filter for the smell too. The main thing is to make sure the fan is only moving a minnor amount of air so as to not dry them to fast.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

man i think i can safely say yours is the best grow ive seen this year. style numbers clean grow no problems. its a close run thing with rasclot ill tell ya but yield aint everything. not downing rasclots grow either his is immense but yours does it for me.

top work + rep sadly not allowed........


----------



## bender420 (Dec 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i think i can safely say yours is the best grow ive seen this year. style numbers clean grow no problems. its a close run thing with rasclot ill tell ya but yield aint everything. not downing rasclots grow either his is immense but yours does it for me.
> 
> top work + rep sadly not allowed........



I will agree to that, snows is a top grow on my list, as far as first grows go, raiderfan420 is taking care of fuckin business.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 8, 2009)

bender420 said:


> I will agree to that, snows is a top grow on my list, as far as first grows go, raiderfan420 is taking care of fuckin business.


Awe your gonna make me blush..lol
I would say you are are up there on my list too bender! Damn great grow.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 8, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Awe your gonna make me blush..lol
> I would say you are are up there on my list too bender! Damn great grow.



I have seen some amazing grows on forums and some really shitty and dirty ones. How well the grow goes is complete reflection of how well the person prepared. I do admit that I prepared a good bit, and forums played a large roll in that, and for sure its quite obvious that you did a good bit of research yourself. Thats what it comes down to, how much ever time you put in, that how good the outcome will be.

I read an article that one of the things in common between some of the greatest scientists is that they all put in roughly 10,000 hours in their work. The conclusion of the article was that if anyone focuses on something and actually puts in the time, they are bound to get results and success. Of course there is luck involved in everything to some extent.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 8, 2009)

bender420 said:


> I have seen some amazing grows on forums and some really shitty and dirty ones. How well the grow goes is complete reflection of how well the person prepared. I do admit that I prepared a good bit, and forums played a large roll in that, and for sure its quite obvious that you did a good bit of research yourself. Thats what it comes down to, how much ever time you put in, that how good the outcome will be.
> 
> I read an article that one of the things in common between some of the greatest scientists is that they all put in roughly 10,000 hours in their work. The conclusion of the article was that if anyone focuses on something and actually puts in the time, they are bound to get results and success. Of course there is luck involved in everything to some extent.


Gotta agree with you yet again. I spend a few hours a night just reading jouinrals and studying'/researching via the net. I roughly calculated that I have researched for close to 1000 hours..I guess I need another 90000 to become an expert..but I have learned the most by doing.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> SWEEEEEEET!! Very nice


Cheers mate!



bender420 said:


> I am super jealous, superb grow mate. CHEERS.


Again, thanks man. Thanks for following along too. It's great too have so many cool peeps on board. 



bender420 said:


> Snow mate, is their any sort or circulation inside your box for drying. I am thinking about doing something similar, but I was thinking about adding a little fan to move the air out, for intake was planing on poking some holes.
> 
> As you know I am not too far away from my first harvest, so I am just trying to get ready.


No, no circulation. But I keep that box in my flowering room, now there is space. So it's in a well ventialted and filtered room and the box is right next to my demuhidifer as well. A similar box with a couple of PC fans fitted would work very nicely in a stand alone setting.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i think i can safely say yours is the best grow ive seen this year. style numbers clean grow no problems. its a close run thing with rasclot ill tell ya but yield aint everything. not downing rasclots grow either his is immense but yours does it for me.
> 
> top work + rep sadly not allowed........


oh man....really? Thanks mate...that means a lot buddy! I wanna give you a man hug mate 

Ras's grow was immense for sure. I only found it the other day. Got to be the most effecient grow I ever saw under a 400 watter.



bender420 said:


> I will agree to that, snows is a top grow on my list, as far as first grows go, raiderfan420 is taking care of fuckin business.




Feel the love! LOL



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Awe your gonna make me blush..lol
> I would say you are are up there on my list too bender! Damn great grow.


Even more love! Group hug! 



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Gotta agree with you yet again. I spend a few hours a night just reading jouinrals and studying'/researching via the net. I roughly calculated that I have researched for close to 1000 hours..I guess I need another 90000 to become an expert..but I have learned the most by doing.


I've gotta get over and check out ya grow man.


Seriously though guys, thanks for following along with my adventures.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem man, its been all our pleasure.


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome, glad don finaly got to see ya pics snow lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

hahaha broluv


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha broluv


bud love! LOL Spreadin the love with bud!!


Just weighed my TW-B in at 95 gms....and she is smelling really good! The taste as well....it's really nice. It's kind of a bit hazey, grapefruity allmost, really different. I like it!! Gets you fucked up too, real buzzin' high.

So I have the final TrainWreck weigh in.

TW-A = 75g
TW-C = 70g
and storming into the lead....
TW-B = 95g

Total trainwreckage = 240g

The Blue Cheese weigh in will be less accurate....I've been smoking it more than weighing it...LOL...and I will need to check back a few pages to find my original weigh in (pre cure) and estimate the total. It was around 1.5 - 2oz a plant though. My lowest yielder for sure, but you just can't beat that cheesiness!!

Another couple of weeks before I get the final weight from this grow with the SSH. But I know already it has totally smashed all expectaions already.

I don't really know what else to say.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 8, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> I don't really know what else to say.


Looks like you're going to have bud for months with that harvest!

Are you planning on starting up another round once the SSH finishes or are you just gonna lay low and enjoy the fruits of your labor?


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Looks like you're going to have bud for months with that harvest!
> 
> Are you planning on starting up another round once the SSH finishes or are you just gonna lay low and enjoy the fruits of your labor?


yeah man. Thanks. Should keep me in stock for a while. I will enjoy it all for sure! 

Got to keep things moving along though Jerry mate, this is where I have fallen down before and allowed myself to run out of bud before the next harvest is ready. Not cool! So I will be doing the same run again pretty much. But my clones have a little more recovery and vegging to do first. I just took them too late. Which reminds, I need to go check on them later. It's been a couple of days since I looked in on them.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah man. Thanks. Should keep me in stock for a while. I will enjoy it all for sure!
> 
> Got to keep things moving along though Jerry mate, this is where I have fallen down before and allowed myself to run out of bud before the next harvest is ready. Not cool! So I will be doing the same run again pretty much. But my clones have a little more recovery and vegging to do first. I just took them too late. Which reminds, I need to go check on them later. It's been a couple of days since I looked in on them.


Having said that...I have never harvested this much bud in one run before, so I have a little more time than usual to complete another cycle, before I run out of bud I mean.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

hahah youll toke it twice as fast thinking ive got loads of bud! believe hahaahhah


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah youll toke it twice as fast thinking ive got loads of bud! believe hahaahhah


^^^^^^^ TRUTH.

Great to hear you'll be continuing the cycle snow. I ordered my Greenhouse trainwreck the other day, and as soon as it gets here I'm cracking at least 1...probably 2...

I've got a block of coco I've been waiting to break out for the right time. I just don't want to buy coco-specific nutrients for one experimental plant...but your little show here has certainly provided the impetus I need to get it going. We'll see.

I've said it before and I'll say it again...awesome plants/grow/harvest/journal/etc my man!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah youll toke it twice as fast thinking ive got loads of bud! believe hahaahhah


LOL....I know!!!!! That's why I need to keep the cycle going man. It's essential. And with x-mas and new year...man, it will be gone in no time!



Jerry Garcia said:


> ^^^^^^^ TRUTH.
> 
> Great to hear you'll be continuing the cycle snow. I ordered my Greenhouse trainwreck the other day, and as soon as it gets here I'm cracking at least 1...probably 2...
> 
> ...


cheers man...thanks for following along mate. It's a pleasure to share.

Hope you get a nice Trainwreck or two....I'll be following along man.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 8, 2009)

props on the harvest snowy! that SSH looks amazing as well, you and DWR have inspired me to research into coco extensively, might forget about soil and bubbleponics


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> props on the harvest snowy! that SSH looks amazing as well, you and DWR have inspired me to research into coco extensively, might forget about soil and bubbleponics


Thanks mate....yeah man....the comparison between coco and soil is right up there in DWR's thread for everyone to see. It's very impressive stuff compared to soil, that's for sure. vs DWC growing, I'm not sure anything can stand up to that for speed and vigour. But I think coco keeps things a lot more simple and it's an easy switch to make from soil. I will never grow in soil again....coco all the way from now on!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats what i was after when i bought SSH seeds but sadly i didn't get owt anything like yours.

This has been an amazing grow, you've done your homework and it shows. I can't find a single fault in it, just awesome! 
I can't wait for the next chapter. I owe you rep.
AWESOME!!!!! AWESOME, nuff said lol


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 8, 2009)

well after looking for 20 mins i already see coco is gonna be expensive as fuck or so it seems

bubbleponics/DWC seems like the most effecient method might try the coco out though, DWR has some rockin buds at day 30 and yours were huge at harvest


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> well after looking for 20 mins i already see coco is gonna be expensive as fuck or so it seems
> 
> bubbleponics/DWC seems like the most effecient method might try the coco out though, DWR has some rockin buds at day 30 and yours were huge at harvest


Really? Maybe a little more expensive for the medium compared to standard garden centre soil, but you can re-use coco for a second run. The canna nutes, A+B are great value and all you really need in addition to that is the PK 13/14. Everything else, rhizo, cannazym, boost etc is a bonus, but not essential.

12.50 - canna coco
12.00 - canna A+B
14.00 - canna PK

£30.50 ($50)

Seems like pretty good value to me for such a great quality growing medium and nutes.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats what i was after when i bought SSH seeds but sadly i didn't get owt anything like yours.
> 
> This has been an amazing grow, you've done your homework and it shows. I can't find a single fault in it, just awesome!
> I can't wait for the next chapter. I owe you rep.
> AWESOME!!!!! AWESOME, nuff said lol


thanks os mate....she's a speical SSH that's for sure. Best of the bunch. Her offsrping is doing very well now too. I think I will ditch the other two next round. Can't be doing with anything over 12 weeks to be honest. Prob go for 6 choice picks out of my 9 clones. They'll be in 6 L air pots and I'll veg them for a little longer to fill the space of the other 3 plants. Lets see if I can match the yield with 6 plants. hahaha...I like a challenge.

Before moving my clones from tent to shed, I have to fit an irrigation line and header tank to my op. There is a good chance I might be away for 2-3 weeks next year and I need to be prepared for that when the time comes. I will continue to hand water while I can, the irrigation line will be for my away time only. But I need to get it fiited now when the room is empty. The space is unworkable with plants in there.


----------



## Mammath (Dec 9, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Thanks to rollitup, I can now upload high res pics again.....nice.....so here is my SSH-C in all her glory. 12.5 weeks 12/12.......
> 
> Pre chop....
> 
> ...


hahahah! I'm just bumping these colas for the love of it Snowy!
Well done mate.
I remember these lasses when they were just gettin started, and I knew this grow was gonna be kickin it! 
I agree with the Donstar that this is one of the best grows I've followed this year.
Sorry if I missed others, but I don't give a flying one really!

Cola from head to toe... yes please 

Superb display of MJ!
It will go down nicely


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

Mammath said:


> hahahah! I'm just bumping these colas for the love of it Snowy!
> Well done mate.
> I remember these lasses when they were just gettin started, and I knew this grow was gonna be kickin it!
> I agree with the Donstar that this is one of the best grows I've followed this year.
> ...


can always rely on you for a good bump mate!  LOL

Well thank you very much and thanks for following along with every update. You know it's been my pleasure to share it all. Just wish I could, literally share it, not all, just a spliff like....LOL. Or one of my cookies for you mate.

Final two SSH will get the chop on Friday. I just want to move on now. Clear and clean my room, make my changes, there's always something to do, then get the next batch going again in my air pots. Can't wait!! My clones are no longer the freaks they were a couple of weeks ago. They need potting up badly, but they have the potential for some serious multi cola action in the air pots me thinks. Veg 'em out for a good month before I flower them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

so when you gonna get your airpot grow up n running im looking at about a week before xmas around the 19th ish, would be kool to get both on at the same time but ill be pissed if yours are better hahahaha jks 

man seeing DWRs grow just makes me want to do real sog but as you rightly point out its the difference between slap on the wrists and planting roundabouts for 2 years every sunday eh!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so when you gonna get your airpot grow up n running im looking at about a week before xmas around the 19th ish, would be kool to get both on at the same time but ill be pissed if yours are better hahahaha jks
> 
> man seeing DWRs grow just makes me want to do real sog but as you rightly point out its the difference between slap on the wrists and planting roundabouts for 2 years every sunday eh!


Too true man! Just need to stay in certain bundaries I feel and he has too many plants for comfort. I still love it though! We'll be pretty much starting the same time then mate with the air pots. I'll be looking to move and pot up my clones on or around the 18th. Gonna take the day off work, do plant stuff, room maintenance and make my x-mas bubble hash too! It's gonna be a good run this time!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

ferris bueller aint got shit on you man hahaha my bags are still awol at a pals house im thinking butter or honey oil for the xmas smashathon. so far honey oil is winning so far.

good luck with the airpot mess mate


----------



## bender420 (Dec 9, 2009)

smart pots seem to be no mess compared to air pots, and they should perform quite similarly. 

I am really enjoying the smart pots, they are even less mess than regular plastic pots with holes in the bottom.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

your mart pots differ to the ones were on about bender ours have gaping holes in them haha i had coco and hydro pebbles everywhere lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 9, 2009)

im a bit late but subscribed!! great journal n great bud materas


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ferris bueller aint got shit on you man hahaha my bags are still awol at a pals house im thinking butter or honey oil for the xmas smashathon. so far honey oil is winning so far.
> 
> good luck with the airpot mess mate


LOL,,,,love that movie!

Might do some oil myself as well. Not had any oil in a while.

I look forward to the air pot challenge. The mrs will be out so I can make as much mess as is needed, as long as there is no evidence of said mess when she gets home! 



rasclot said:


> im a bit late but subscribed!! great journal n great bud materas


Thanks rasclot...and welcome on board mate. You are just in time for round two actually, so pull up a chair mate!..........


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 9, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> I can make as much mess as is needed, as long as there is no evidence of said mess when she gets home!


LOL, If it were me, I would have to have every trace of evidence gone. Women and their kitchens..lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 9, 2009)

I always try and do messy stuff when she's out coz she just stands there tutting and saying you have got to clear that up. FFS i know i do, leave me alone 

Are smartpots the same as autopots?


----------



## bender420 (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL, I cannot believe you guys. I run my house, I use whatever, whenever, where ever I want. I make all the mess I want, and she cleans it up no problem. Although this required years of training, using positive and negative reinforcements.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 10, 2009)

bender420 said:


> LOL, I cannot believe you guys. I run my house, I use whatever, whenever, where ever I want. I make all the mess I want, and she cleans it up no problem. Although this required years of training, using positive and negative reinforcements.


you sure that's your mrs and not some slave you keep chained in the basement! LOL

My mrs leaves the house before me in the morning, gets home after me, has a sh*t load more responsibility in her job, so I'm a bit of a house husband at the moment. At home with the cats intstead of kids, but still cooking dinner and stuff.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 10, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> you sure that's your mrs and not some slave you keep chained in the basement! LOL
> 
> My mrs leaves the house before me in the morning, gets home after me, has a sh*t load more responsibility in her job, so I'm a bit of a house husband at the moment. At home with the cats intstead of kids, but still cooking dinner and stuff.


Come on snow, you know I am not the type of guy to have slaves. 

Anyhow she is one of my girls, I have 3 in total and they all work together to keep me satisfied. 

Well good thing about being home more is being able to tend to your girls regularly which is a huge reward. Plus you will be enjoying this batch while brewing the next one.


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ferris bueller aint got shit on you man hahaha my bags are still awol at a pals house im thinking butter or honey oil for the xmas smashathon. so far honey oil is winning so far.
> 
> good luck with the airpot mess mate


 Yep looks like ill be saving up some gas for a massive oil session on a forghtnight today, oil be seeing u in all the old familer places, face down on the desk blowing bubbles lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 10, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Come on snow, you know I am not the type of guy to have slaves.
> 
> Anyhow she is one of my girls, I have 3 in total and they all work together to keep me satisfied.
> 
> Well good thing about being home more is being able to tend to your girls regularly which is a huge reward. Plus you will be enjoying this batch while brewing the next one.


u know I was just messin' mate.........hahahaha....LOL.....3 girls!

Yeah man. I like to be home...I could never work in an 'office'! At least not one where I can't have my bong on my desk! hahahahaha.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yep looks like ill be saving up some gas for a massive oil session on a forghtnight today, oil be seeing u in all the old familer places, face down on the desk blowing bubbles lol


I really want to make oil too, ras inspired me.....sticky, gooey, lovely shit! Gonna have to do both bubble hash and honey oil I think. Got plenty of trim for it and a few grams of reject/slightly mouldy bud. I think I'll use the bud for the oil.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 10, 2009)

Just showing off some TW-B nugs and my RooR!  I love my bong, the ash catcher was in about 4 pieces until last night, broke it ages ago when I was cleaning it, but kept the bits and always said I would try and fix it. Broken at the neck it was. I finally got around to a repair job on it last night and I'm way pleased with my handy work. Gave her a good clean as well, so wanted to show her off  And my lovely TW of course........







Not tried the smoke test yet. I want to make sure the glass cement is fully cured before I heat it up. Hope she holds! Seems pretty solid.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

man thats an expensive bong i was considering investing in a nice glass piece after xmas. 

looks like were all having an oily xmas! rock on tommy


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah man, not cheap. But beautiful. I treated myself to it a couple of years ago after I gave up the fags for 3 months.....then shortly after started smoking again! DOH!!

I have my eye on one of these next time I give up smoking.....or the mrs wants to buy me an expesnive gift....ha....not likely.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

man ive not had the pleasure of toking an expensive bit of kit, are the percolators all their cracked up to be or is it just for pretty bubbles sake? i was looking at 

http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/img/products/hurricane_glass_bong_750900.jpg


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man ive not had the pleasure of toking an expensive bit of kit, are the percolators all their cracked up to be or is it just for pretty bubbles sake? i was looking at
> 
> http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/img/products/hurricane_glass_bong_750900.jpg


To be honest mate...how they look is part of the appeal. Almost like art. Never had the pleasure of a proper perc....only home made ones....LOL. I imagine they are a pain to clean though, but smoke great.

Looks like a nice bong man. Anything glass is good in my book.

I'm just dreaming about the above bong really....but I do like to window shop online! hahahaha


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 10, 2009)

so u quit smoking and bought a bong? did u mix ur tobacco and weed?

best bongs ive ever seen have been made by Gear, dunno if they are carried where your at, i dont online shop much, support local


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

hahahah i know what you mean its dangerous sitting at the net all day with your bank card in your wallet hahah its more dangerous than taking it out on the lash hahaha

has to be glass if im gonna hit a bong like. plastic in a pinch, my pal has a wicked travel bong.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 10, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> so u quit smoking and bought a bong? did u mix ur tobacco and weed?
> 
> best bongs ive ever seen have been made by Gear, dunno if they are carried where your at, i dont online shop much, support local


yeah man...I used to mix tobabco and weed. Then I gave up smoking and only smoked little pure spliffs or pipes/bongs. So then treated myself to my bong.

Now I smoke cigs again, damn, nasty filthy things that I just love, but not with my weed anymore. Mostly pipes or bongs. I love a bong! Really brings out the taste in the weed.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 10, 2009)

ahhhh cool cool, i used to mix them to, did a thing called a YETI lol, involves a small "puck" of cigerette goin into a tube which it fits perfectly then dabbing a pile of cut up weed with the tube after the pucks in place, the puck holds the cut up weed in the tube as u light and inhale, gives a crazy high, almost like your drunk on your first one ever

if u ever wanna try one the tubes i used were from the mini camera tripod stand at dollarama they fit a smoke perfect
id still do them if i smoked but im all against cancer sticks, dont even kno why i did yetis in the first place lol

what do u think is the best way to get teh flavour of weed?
joints are only good for like 5-6 puffs then u get resin taste
bongs? havent hit a bong in a while
pipes....mines to dirty. they seem a little harsh?


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 10, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> ahhhh cool cool, i used to mix them to, did a thing called a YETI lol, involves a small "puck" of cigerette goin into a tube which it fits perfectly then dabbing a pile of cut up weed with the tube after the pucks in place, the puck holds the cut up weed in the tube as u light and inhale, gives a crazy high, almost like your drunk on your first one ever
> 
> if u ever wanna try one the tubes i used were from the mini camera tripod stand at dollarama they fit a smoke perfect
> id still do them if i smoked but im all against cancer sticks, dont even kno why i did yetis in the first place lol
> ...


LOL...used to smoke all sorts of crazy and stupid ways in my more student days.

bongs taste lovely...as long as they are glass and clean. Dirty bongs...not so much. LOL

or better still....a vape....you get the true taste and flava when it's vaporised.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 10, 2009)

yea im still in my younger days, just absorbin the wealth of knowledge here

soooo whats your fav so far?? lol


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 10, 2009)

man that TW looks absolutely beautiful


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 11, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Just showing off some TW-B nugs and my RooR!  I love my bong, the ash catcher was in about 4 pieces until last night, broke it ages ago when I was cleaning it, but kept the bits and always said I would try and fix it. Broken at the neck it was. I finally got around to a repair job on it last night and I'm way pleased with my handy work. Gave her a good clean as well, so wanted to show her off  And my lovely TW of course........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now that is a pretyy picture!


----------



## SoundVibes (Dec 13, 2009)

Snow, you are an inspiration!

I have read every single post in this thread and am now on my own Coco journey 

Thanks for all the great information and enjoy that smoke


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 14, 2009)

SoundVibes said:


> Snow, you are an inspiration!
> 
> I have read every single post in this thread and am now on my own Coco journey
> 
> Thanks for all the great information and enjoy that smoke


cool man....welcome to RIU mate. Thanks for taking the time to read, glad it was of some help man.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 14, 2009)

SSH-C = 100gms

Well. it reads 98 on the scales, but I easily smoked 2gms of this lovely stuff over the weekend. Not even had a proper cure yet and it tastes so smooth and lovely. Real clean and buzzy sativa head high! Love it!!



















SSH B and A got the chop on Saturday. They are drying in my room at the moment. Just running my heater and ventilation. HPS is off.

Got a sh*t load to do this week, both with work and with my room/plants. But hopefully by this time next week, I will have 6 clones potted up in Air Pots and vegging out under my HPS in my freshly cleaned room with irrirgation pipe fitted for future use. Might put a screen up too, but will see.


----------



## Mammath (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice bit of smoke Snowy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> SSH-C = 100gms
> 
> Well. it reads 98 on the scales, but I easily smoked 2gms of this lovely stuff over the weekend. Not even had a proper cure yet and it tastes so smooth and lovely. Real clean and buzzy sativa head high! Love it!!
> 
> ...


fat stack of the ol green crack there bud! nice work. get your airpots a gogo


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there, I use Canna nutrients and I reckon they are great... I've only started using the new additive they've introduced like the Rhizotonic and Cannazym and Cannaboost.. I find I have to watch the pH levels heaps more now that I use all the others in conjuntion with vega and flores...


----------



## bender420 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, sweet looking SSH. 

How do you like the SSH compare to the BC and TW. I personally like SSH, of course if it is grown properly, over almost anything else. How is the flavor? Is it the staple SSH Lemon/Pine/Citrus/Eucalyptus smell? I always find the effect of SSH to be a bit of a creeper, do you find the same, or is the effect instant?

Working you on the SSH SNOW. Great fucking grow man, cannot compliment enough.


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 14, 2009)

that shit looks bomb!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2009)

Eucalyptus! thats the smell i couldn't put my finger on, my SSH smells of it. I'm still a bit let down by the SSH i grew. Its been curing for a few weeks and its a really harsh smoke and i don't think it'll get any better. I've said it before but i think you've got to get lucky with a pheno or grow a few packs to find a keeper. Yours are friggin' awesome Snow, well done man, me jealous? you betcha lmao


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice man!! Those look tasty.mmm mmm.. If they are that smooth now, they should be bomb after the cure!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey, thanks everyone. I'm getting lazy now. With my journal and my remaining plants. I had to really force myself to go cut the nugs off my final SSH and jar them up. I'm dissapointed with both of the other SSH to be honest. Dried a bit fluffy. Not weighed them in it yet, don't really care to be honest, but I will weigh them in. For what, 13 weeks.....pfft!! I expected more. I could of had 2 more Blue Cheeses with tight dense buds finished weeks ago instead of dicking around with sativas........fuck +10 weeks flowering time strains.....fuck them I say!!!!

I decided the really shitty SSH, the one with stretched out weird growth towards the end, that one is bubble hash! Can't be doing with those fluffy shitty buds, not when I have such a fine selection of other tight and dense buds. I've set my standards too high now and fluffy buds are just depressing to look at. So I will get rid of that problem with a bucket of ice and my mixing attachment.....LOL.

The slightly better SSH I will keep as buds for now, but it may yet be turned into hash or oil as well.

SSH - C is all good though! Smells a bit like Dill, which is weird. But it's still lovely and smooth. A lot more mellow than I was expecting. Maybe that's just compared to my BC.

Quite frankly. The Blue Cheese kicks the most ass all round. Flavour/taste, smell, high, flowering time! My Blue Cheese will be gone first, that's for sure. I fuckin' love it!!!! End of! LOL

TW a pretty close second. Nice variation between the A, B and C phenos....B being my favourite. Biggest yielder as well I think, so that's handy! LOL

Sadly the SSH is my least favourite. Arse!!!! Just generally dissapointed all round. I will do SSH-C one more time I think, but then anything + 10 weeks flowering will not make it into my room. There are too many good solid indicas or crosses out there to justify wasting time with fussy sativas! I think I said it already.....fuck them! LOL


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2009)

I know what you mean about the SSH. I was really let down by it, i let one go for over 14 weeks and it was still awful and the "good" one was almost almost 14 weeks and it smells nice but the smoke is really harsh and the nice smell doesn't come through in the smoke. I'm never doing a greenhouse strain again coz i've put a lot of effort into to growing a couple of them and have been let down big time. White widow and SSH are supposed to be gh's flag ship strains. In the words of SnowWhite "fuck them!" lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

wow a full plant to go into the hash making process ! i like the style man should be muchos fun all round, id love to do something like that, blast a full plant through the honey oil tube or a plant through my bags. 

so whats up next clones or new beans?


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 16, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I know what you mean about the SSH. I was really let down by it, i let one go for over 14 weeks and it was still awful and the "good" one was almost almost 14 weeks and it smells nice but the smoke is really harsh and the nice smell doesn't come through in the smoke. I'm never doing a greenhouse strain again coz i've put a lot of effort into to growing a couple of them and have been let down big time. White widow and SSH are supposed to be gh's flag ship strains. In the words of SnowWhite "fuck them!" lmao


hahaha, well said! LOL....I can recommend their Trainwreck though. They were all good. But I'll not be getting greenhouse beans again anytime soon either.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow a full plant to go into the hash making process ! i like the style man should be muchos fun all round, id love to do something like that, blast a full plant through the honey oil tube or a plant through my bags.
> 
> so whats up next clones or new beans?


yeah man, I like my bubble much more than shitty fluffy buds. So given that I have jars full of quality bud, it was an easy call to make really. Will be my biggest run of bubble ever tho. It was set to be that way anyway, but even more so now, so I'm pretty excited about that. I've just left the shitty branches in my box getting nice and dry and crispy so they're ready for Friday to get mashed up in my bucket.

I'm gonna do my Blue Cheese again cos it's just fuckin' lovely, all of them! Same with the Trainwreck. SSH-C too....the other SSH are gone, so I'll have 7. Might loose TW-C as well to get down to 6.

Then I'll order more beans and prob start over.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear that the SSH didn't impress you. Yeah man I have been reading way more bad reviews about GH than good ones. I am not sure which breeder the SSH is coming from which I am smoke. I tell you it really is the best, TBH if I have a dedicated flowering room I would always grow at least 1 SSH if it is the primo I have had. If anyone out here has some input on some legit SSH, drop by. 

Anyhow the bubble hash will probably be bomb. LOL with dill flavor.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2009)

I know a lot of people don't like gh for many reasons but i think my reason is the ONLY reason to dislike a seed company and that is the plants i grew were crap. I should've got the Mr Nice SSH. I've heard so many people say SSH is the best you can get thats why i got the beans. Even at the start i kinda knew they weren't much kop, they just looked weak and grew really slow. I haven't even bothered to smoke any of the dodgy pheno and i've had one spliff of the "good" one and i ain't had the urge to smoke another while i've got other weed to smoke. SSH, SSHit more like lol


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 16, 2009)

[email protected] SSHit hahahahha

yea after reading this im thinking either serious seeds or subcool, subs strains fascinate me cause he actually is on this board representing them and giving details

so snowy, just toss a bit of all 9 in a jar and send it my way  hahah jokin buddy ....would be nice though


----------



## gabrownzfan (Dec 16, 2009)

snow white 

great job on your grow. i'm just getting ready to start a journal on some white widow i have been vegging for 7 weeks and i hope they come out half as good as yours. keep up the good work bro!

ps - any body know what the deal is with this "speedy seeds"?


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 18, 2009)

morning fella's....so I have the day off today.....lots to do, nothing done yet. Air pots remain flat packed and not made, my room is still full of shit, pots, coco and dead leaves all over the floor. It's f*ckin' freezing outside and I just want to stay in bed!!!! But my plants will not look after themselves, pot themselves up and move to my shed! so I'm just having a little Blue Cheese with my strong coffee and I'm gonna get on making some air pots.

I was hoping to be more organised already. Room cleaned, pots made etc, but my week has been mental, so not had chance to do f*ck all! This means I probably won't have time to make bubble hash today  But I'll still try and fit it in. Best get on it I suppose!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

well im glad to hear im not the only unorganised dude here>>>>>>>>dank dairy cheese x cheese bx1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2009)

hahahah quality snowy, stong coffee strong joint and back to bed  hahah get ya pots on the go man, mine hit 12/12 tomorrow!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 22, 2009)

morning all....just checking in to say hey quickly. My plants are still not in air pots. Although the air pots are all ready for them now, but I came across a problem on Friday when I went to clean my room, dead HPS!!! Fuck it!!!!

So I cleaned my room anyway and I've ordered a new bulb. I hope it's just the bulb that's gone, or else my ballast is fucked. Maybe the cold fucked it!! IDK

Hopefully still manage to get things potted up and moved before x-mas though. They really need new pots. They have been in 0.5 litre pots forever now and they don't like me for it one bit!

I took the opportunity the dead HPS gave me to make bubble hash on Friday instead and I am now very well stocked with the stuff  10 gms of it to be exact. Normally I will pull about 5 gms, so it is my biggest bubble hash yield yet.

I'll not be about here much over x-mas, updating the journal I mean. I'll still be lurking around a bit, but whilst off work over x-mas I will mostly be very drunk and very high with a seriously reduced ability to type! LOL

All the best and seasons greetings to you all! Enjoy!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

a very messy smas to ya snowy enjoy the fruits of your labour! hope ya ballast aint donald fella, i generally keep a spare bulb about for these eventualities. but have never needed it lol the folly of insurance policies...

my girls have been in the pots 3 weeks and already i can see roots out the holes its bonkers. im a bit lost on the best way to water them tho?! from the bottom or gently from the top!? 

have a blast man BAH HUMBUG!


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2009)

haha my bubble bags came today. Gonna be funn getting to grips with a 5 bag system lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

sweet man you got snow on the ground or you using ice?


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a very messy smas to ya snowy enjoy the fruits of your labour! hope ya ballast aint donald fella, i generally keep a spare bulb about for these eventualities. but have never needed it lol the folly of insurance policies...
> 
> my girls have been in the pots 3 weeks and already i can see roots out the holes its bonkers. im a bit lost on the best way to water them tho?! from the bottom or gently from the top!?
> 
> have a blast man BAH HUMBUG!


yeah, I did have a spare bulb, an old one that used to work, but it is old. So I can't be sure it's a good bulb as it's not brand new. It's probably my ballast that's gone. I'm due some bad luck!

I guess I'd try and water them slowly from the top man, but I'm only guessing at the moment.

Cheers fella! 



mr west said:


> haha my bubble bags came today. Gonna be funn getting to grips with a 5 bag system lol


sweet.....you will love them, but you will love what you pull out of them some more 

mmmmmm yummy....







I use a kitcen sieve for the first strain, collects all the ice and most of the leaves/trim before I use the bags, makes it all a bit easier as it gets rid of most of the plant matter making it easier to pour the good stuff through the bags.

Also, do 3 runs.....it is essential! Enjoy!!! hehehehe



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet man you got snow on the ground or you using ice?


LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

holy fucking christ on a bike thats some hash man.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 22, 2009)

shit man how much trim was needed for that?????
looks lush







gonna make sum from next grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

lot to live up to there westy


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 22, 2009)

o man your set for like a couple months with that stash


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet man you got snow on the ground or you using ice?



we used the snow and it was pucker ill have to get a pic of the lump i made, much better return than gas lol. weed slushy it was lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 23, 2009)

rasclot said:


> shit man how much trim was needed for that?????
> looks lush
> 
> gonna make sum from next grow


Thanks man. It is truely lush....It was about 100 grams of trim, just under. No bud. So 10% return is about what I normally get from trim. Just never had 100 gms of trim to run in one go before. I was going to turn an entire plant into bubble hash, but actually, I can't bring myself to do that. I need to really make this harvest last after x-mas.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 23, 2009)

Damn!! That is crazy. That would last me a long time. I am going to have to go back and read the process you used, because I should have some great trim form my pk. I would like to try one of those pretty little chunks. lol


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 23, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Thanks man. It is truely lush....It was about 100 grams of trim, just under. No bud. So 10% return is about what I normally get from trim. Just never had 100 gms of trim to run in one go before. I was going to turn an entire plant into bubble hash, but actually, I can't bring myself to do that. I need to really make this harvest last after x-mas.


Snow, you use bubble bags, right? Do you not separate the different qualities from each screen? 

I was considering getting a set of bags sometime in the future...but I've got a pretty fine silk screen that worked effectively on my last harvest...and those bags are pretty pricey. 

Just wondering if you think they are worth the investment.


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 23, 2009)

Jerry,

If you continue to make has I would invest in the bag set, It makes it so easy to make hash with and not as messy

I also have some silk screens I used for this that are just as effective but not as clean


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 23, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> Jerry,
> 
> If you continue to make has I would invest in the bag set, It makes it so easy to make hash with and not as messy
> 
> I also have some silk screens I used for this that are just as effective but not as clean


I didn't find the process too terribly messy. Not messy enough that I'd pay $100 for a new set of bags. That's money I can spend on genes.

The only reason I even consider it would be to have varying qualities of hash. Which relates to my first question...if Snow doesn't think it's worthwhile to keep the different qualities of hash separate then I will probably just keep doing my thing with the screen. I'm happen enough with my hash...I think...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Snowy, is everything kool and the gang?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 12, 2010)

how are u doin snowy??

and jerry, your fuckin right the hash levels vary in the bags
if u ever by hash on the street 99.9% chance its from the first few bags, the bottom bag never see the streets just the creators smoking device
thats where the purest hash is, in the bottom, the brown shit u get that is plyable and fun to play with

the shit i normally see is this chunky ass shit, more rock hard until you fluff it and even then it is harder to fluff, which is the upper bags


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2010)

SnowWhite said:


>


ill be revisiting the bubble bags instead of oil making next crop that shit looks tasty as.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ill be revisiting the bubble bags instead of oil making next crop that shit looks tasty as.


Just imagine the edibles you can make with that stuff    

Oh me oh my!!!


----------



## twisted lemon (Jan 18, 2010)

hay snowwhite nice tub of hash man !


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2010)

twisted lemon said:


> hay snowwhite nice tub of hash man !



Hey twisted long time no chat, hows it going man?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

im actually looking forward to making some hash that i can smoke a fair bit of without it taking me for a bairn and leaving me a crumb faced mess. even if that means its not the purest hash i care not one bit haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

hey snowy i want to pick your brains. did you use all the bags or just get a fuck load out of the biggest mesh screen? or mix it all in at the end?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 24, 2010)

Snow, I went ahead and ordered a set of 5-gallon "sprung bags." After doing some research I concluded that I really wanted some bags, but I didn't want to pay some ridiculous amount for "bubble bags." Many people seem to like these bags and they are only $79 including shipping to the US (I think it's $99 for international).

They come in 5 sizes...220 160 110 73 25 (same as bubble bags brand I think). I'll let you know how they work out for me.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey all....it's been a while. Been so busy this year and it aint gonna stop anytime soon! My tent and shed are offline at the moment. We're moving house and I'm away a lot with work and it's just not practical right now to keep growing. I'm fortunate I had such a good grow/harvest this time round as I've still got a few jars full lovely of bud and some of that bubble left as well. Saving the last of my Blue Cheese and the bubble for special occasions now though! Plenty of Trainwreck and SSH still to smoke!

Being so busy, I'm not smoking it as hard, so it should last me a good few months still. Hopefully by then, we'll of moved house and I can set things up again. If my bulb hadn't f*cked me up before x-mas I would of been able to sneak another round in, but with all the snow over x-mas and that my bulb got delayed in transit and it all went to sh*t!! Fuckin' SNOW!!!! Only snow I like in this country is on my buds! LOL

I'll still be lurking around the boards from time to time though.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey snowy i want to pick your brains. did you use all the bags or just get a fuck load out of the biggest mesh screen? or mix it all in at the end?


ez Don fella. Yeah man, all of them, then mix at the end or not, I've done both. It's all good. I never mix the 160 in though. Keep the slightly 'low' quality stuff separate myself. Don't try and run everything through the 25 though, all the trichs will block the bag, the mesh is so fine anyway, so I'd use all bags. Except maybe on the third run, play around a bit. Make sure you do three runs!!



Jerry Garcia said:


> Snow, I went ahead and ordered a set of 5-gallon "sprung bags." After doing some research I concluded that I really wanted some bags, but I didn't want to pay some ridiculous amount for "bubble bags." Many people seem to like these bags and they are only $79 including shipping to the US (I think it's $99 for international).
> 
> They come in 5 sizes...220 160 110 73 25 (same as bubble bags brand I think). I'll let you know how they work out for me.


Nice one Jerry. Hope you are well mate. The bags are worth every penny, whatever brand. Makes the process so simple and it is such a pure natural extraction method! Can't beat it IMO.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)

word fella cheers for the heads up I'd heard 2 runs but i guess you miss a lot third round eh. 

im looking forward to my first run with a new set of bags


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2010)

Three runs oh for fuckies sake lmao. Oh well live and learn lol


----------



## vertise (Mar 24, 2010)

know the grows over for a couple months but real nice job


----------



## smokey79 (Sep 4, 2010)

u are step ahed m8, changed full set up from soil to coco canna all way-new adjusta wing/spreadr and dual spec light, cant w8 to get started just nedd my bud box and be off going grw barnys pineapple express and cant w8!-be watching for any hints/tips happy growing good lick


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 1, 2010)

hey everyone...it's been a while. Just thought I'd drop back in and say HIGH to all! Hope everyone is growing well?

I've been offline for a bit, moved house and everything was a bit crazy for a while. Getting back to normal now though. That is.....I've got my grow back on!! Rocking it with 1.5m x 1.5m x 2m tent now  My girls just went into 12/12 on Monday. I've got 4 x Snow White (clones from a mate), 2 x Blue Cheese (Big Buddha fem Seeds left over from last grow - beautiful they were!!) and 3 x G13 Pineapple Express (new fem seeds). All are doing great so far.

As I was getting a bit desperate for some of my own smoke and wanted it sooner rather than later, I've also got 4 autos on the go. Quite impressed with them actually. I won't ever grow them again, but they are doing much better than I ever expected @ just 6 weeks. 2-4 more weeks and I'll have some smoke.

I am thinking about starting a new journal with pics, but I can't find my f*ckin' camera since I moved!


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

SnowWhite said:


> hey everyone...it's been a while. Just thought I'd drop back in and say HIGH to all! Hope everyone is growing well?
> 
> I've been offline for a bit, moved house and everything was a bit crazy for a while. Getting back to normal now though. That is.....I've got my grow back on!! Rocking it with 1.5m x 1.5m x 2m tent now  My girls just went into 12/12 on Monday. I've got 4 x Snow White (clones from a mate), 2 x Blue Cheese (Big Buddha fem Seeds left over from last grow - beautiful they were!!) and 3 x G13 Pineapple Express (new fem seeds). All are doing great so far.
> 
> ...


Hey good to see ya still at it Snow. So how long have u gone with out ur own smoke?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2010)

sup snowy man welcome back, feels damn good to get your grow back on eh, i felt like half a person without mine haha


----------



## cappeeler09 (Oct 2, 2010)

thats was some grow mate,just looked through the whole thing u mastered that shit mate,love it
i grow similar to u,i use the canna nutrients in coco soil in a 1.2x1.0 metre square tent
ive always grew 10 cheese or blue cheese with a 600w but i'm just about to order some super silver haze from greenhouse your grows just giv me confidence cos that looked amazin
just wonderin,how much weed did u get from the 3 super silvers,was it 100grams from the 3 plants?


----------



## cappeeler09 (Oct 2, 2010)

check out my grows mate:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/372270-blue-cheese-journal-1-plant.html

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/254943-am-i-ready-flush-1st.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/277194-cheese-journal-2nd-grow.html


----------



## steeZz (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, i've read this entire forum over the past couple hours, getting ready to start my first grow and my first coco grow so thought i'd do some research. i'd cry if my crop came out anywhere near this amazing. <3


----------



## shadyslater (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey snow im new to coco and have been pointed in your direction by 1 of the guys. Im just wondering what you kept your ph at? And if you had any issues with rust spots? (Cal-mag) im gonna have a propa run thru your grow now. Cheers


----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 15, 2014)

Im curious to how deep you buried your seeds in the Coco once they cracked? And also wondering how much water you started them off with? Considering they're newly cracked seeds in Coco, I know water consumption wouldn't be that greats the beginning and how you would avoid terminating the new seedlings from a moist new home for to long. Thanx in advance.


----------

